# Trading Matters Challenge



## Wysiwyg (12 November 2007)

Stoked .... i`m in the top 100 out of 11632 after the first day but the way the markets are i could be 10000 tomorrow .Talk about a juggling act, out with the calculator to maximise the 20 % holding.Think i bought in too early on one but tomorrow is another day.

Good luck players and may the luckiest player win.


----------



## timster (12 November 2007)

Does anyone know what today's word was?
Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (12 November 2007)

TLS


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 November 2007)

In the top 20 out of 12715.Must be a dream.


----------



## timster (13 November 2007)

Cheers bvbfan!!


----------



## Mouse (14 November 2007)

Does anyone know what the answer to todays question is?  Or even where I could find the question online?

cheers
Mouse .. currently in position 2334 with a portfolio worth $110,995.25


----------



## nahman (14 November 2007)

I took a guess for this mornings one and got it right, I too have no access to CNBC to get the correct word ho hum 
Anyway currently at 2013 which is ok considering I been trading only since beginning of this year and i havent referred anyone yet for extra cash. 
Anyone want to help me win? Just give me emails and if i win the car ill give you $100.


----------



## asx256 (14 November 2007)

the game is the Biggest BS ever!
how can you double your money in just 3 days! the game started on monday with $100,000 cash account, and we had to choose stocks from ASX300 and only 20% of our money in each stock.
I just dont get it. the top guy has $230,000


----------



## Mouse (14 November 2007)

Hi,

The top guy is up to $294,863 now.  They must be refering a lot of people .. or email addresses.  I managed to refer one person, and all you need is an email addy, and the person doesn't have to play they just have to register.

I'm currently in 1958th position, but if I had have answered todays question right I would be in 275th place.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Does anyone know what the answer to todays question is?  Or even where I could find the question online?
> 
> cheers
> Mouse .. currently in position 2334 with a portfolio worth $110,995.25





Mousie ... todays question is ; what is the ASX code for Fosters? (sshhh, don`t tell anyone the answer  )

I can`t believe that player has almost 300 k.  I`m in the top 25 but getting overrun by these massive high rollers  I don`t know of any ASX 300 stock that have doubled since Monday  All a bit suspicious.


----------



## Mouse (14 November 2007)

Thanks Wysiwyg (interesting nick by the way!).

Considering how easy it is to "refer" someone and gain points, I suspect it would be possible to just sit at the computer all day and make up hotmail email addys and "refer" each of them for $1000.  Is there any limit on the number of "people" that you can refer?

I'm up to 615th place with that answer, and a massive $123,564.78 

cheers
Mouse .. wishing she had that much real money!

** editted to add, I just looked it up and there is no limit on the number of people you can refer to get points.


----------



## asx256 (14 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I don`t know of any ASX 300 stock that have doubled since Monday  All a bit suspicious.




ofcourse it is suspicious!  95% of stocks were down on monday& tuesday. how can u make 100,000 to 300,000 in 3 days! I would LOVE to know.


----------



## qwertywerty (15 November 2007)

thanks Wysiwyg  good luck in the game


----------



## Jeff Johnson (15 November 2007)

someone is posting the quiz answers on this blog:

http://tradingmattersquiz.blogspot.com/

i think he uses multiple accounts to guess the answers until he finds the correct one. there is also an interesting blog following the competition:

http://tradingmatterschallenge.blogspot.com

hope this helps!!! good luck trading!!!


----------



## Mouse (15 November 2007)

Thanks for that Jeff, it will save me bugging people here everyday for the answers .. although. I was almost prepared to start bribing people for the answers 

Interesting, at the moment there are 9205 people sitting on $100,000 in the game.  It must be demoralising for the people who have tried to trade and made a loss to be in position 15755 or lower.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Thanks for that Jeff, it will save me bugging people here everyday for the answers .. *although. I **was almost prepared to start bribing people for the answers *
> cheers
> Mouse




Lol, todays question is ..... what is the ASX code for Mirvac Group? (i`ll give a hint ...  the first letter is the thirteenth letter of the english alphabet )

Good to see those 300 k queue jumpers get shafted.


----------



## Mouse (15 November 2007)

Thanks wysiwyg,

They've changed the ranking thing so you can only see the top 500 now.

I'm in 745th place with $133,349.20.  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## CanOz (16 November 2007)

Anyone know the today's quiz question? Please, not the answer, just the question, i have no media other than inet.

Cheers,


----------



## CanOz (19 November 2007)

Well i've managed to guess the last two answers correctly. My girlfriend is competing in the challenge, i'm just giving her idea on stocks and she's picking them. 

With no access to CNBC and the blogster not updating his blog i never know the quiz questions. 

Anyone still playing this?

Cheers,


----------



## imajica (19 November 2007)

answer MQG for today's question


am currently doing very badly

$128,060.32


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 November 2007)

Yep ... i`m still playing.In the 180 k`s now and holding ground.My biggest error was entering PDN too early (in the game), which  can be seen with my present game portfolio. Still got + 50 k cash to buy in but waiting for some corrections.


```
Open Positions 

Stock Quantity    Initial    Current    Positions           P/L 
PDN    3800       $7.82      $7.38     $28,025.00      - $1,691.00   
GTP    13500      $2.20      $2.21     $29,767.50        $67.50   
TEN    11500      $2.68      $2.74     $31,510.00        $690.00   
AXA    2000       $7.62      $7.66     $15,310.00        $70.00   
ABY    8000       $2.93      $3.02     $24,120.00        $680.00
```

What do other portfolios look like.


----------



## DB008 (19 November 2007)

l think that the whole game is a crock of S$#T!!!

1) Portfolio shouldn't be limited to 20% for one stock - It's a hypothetical challange, your money, do what u want with it, where u want it!!

2) Answering questions for bonus every night is wrong - in the mines, where l just worked for a week, l don't have access to internet at all!!

3) Having friends referred for a $1000 bonus on your poftfolio - WRONG. If this were real life, everyone in finance would have 1000's more friends

4) Why just the ASX300 - if it's a hypo challange, put your money where ever and in what ever u want to! Should be open to every stock on the Oz market.


----------



## Mouse (20 November 2007)

Hi,
I'm still playing, although I'm not putting the same effort into it as I did with the ASX one.  I just can't get enthusiastic about it knowing that people can rise through the ranks by means other than trading.  But I guess life is like that too 

I'm currently in position 1048 with $152,819.17.  Stocks held (in the game) are 

Stock Quantity Initial Current Positions P/L Trade 
CPU 1006 $9.94 $10.30 $10,356.77 $357.13 Buy Sell  
HVN 1472 $6.79 $6.87 $10,105.28 $110.40 Buy Sell  
CBA 165 $60.35 $60.42 $9,969.30 $11.55 Buy Sell  
DRT 5277 $1.90 $1.95 $10,290.15 $290.24 Buy Sell  
PDN 1254 $7.97 $7.38 $9,248.25 -$746.13 Buy Sell  
UGL 494 $20.23 $20.73 $10,238.15 $244.53 Buy Sell  
ASX 178 $55.89 $56.67 $10,086.37 $137.95 Buy Sell  
WOR 209 $47.59 $46.05 $9,623.41 -$322.91 Buy Sell  

I bought PDN too early as well.  Am waiting for a red day before I buy any more stocks 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Hi,
> I'm still playing, although I'm not putting the same effort into it as I did with the ASX one.  I just can't get enthusiastic about it knowing that people can rise through the ranks by means other than trading.  But I guess life is like that too
> Mouse




Yes mouse, my thoughts there too.A buy and hold with some adjusments is my approach.

The comp. leaders are not skipping away due to the more bearish week so a good run could see any back-markers rise.PDN  at the moment and i `ll have to wait for a rise, if ever, or take a loss 

Todays answer is NAB  if any want to know.


----------



## imajica (20 November 2007)

$138,346.73

going s**thouse!


----------



## CanOz (21 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yes mouse, my thoughts there too.A buy and hold with some adjusments is my approach.
> 
> The comp. leaders are not skipping away due to the more bearish week so a good run could see any back-markers rise.PDN  at the moment and i `ll have to wait for a rise, if ever, or take a loss
> 
> Todays answer is NAB  if any want to know.




Thanks for the answer Wys (although just the question would be fine too).

My GF's portfolio's not doing to bad actually...(she says from 1304th in line!)

Cheers,


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2007)

I missed the question yesterday  Does anyone know the question for yesterday pllleeaasee.Thanks.


----------



## imajica (22 November 2007)

Todays answer is CBA


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 November 2007)

Thanks, the answer for the 22/11 is STO.
My portfolio got smashed today and knocked me out of the top 100  ouch.


----------



## mr camouflage (23 November 2007)

as of 22/11 



> Ranking
> 
> Your portfolio is FALLING today
> Current Position:   769th
> ...




I'm playing against another guy from work as a friendly office rivalry comp. 

I read the rules about answering the question, so we would work out between us the correct answer using 2 of our guesses each, then they changed it to 3 answers so we didn't need to bother, but now its up to 6 answers. It's like they are just making up the rules as they go along.

Current weekly % leader is 17KeyserSoze, if you look through the leader board he has about 20 different accounts 1KeyserSoze up to around 20KeyserSoze,  which according to the rules is allowed. Some of them he hasn't done any trading with as of yet. 

I created a new account to see if i could do any better than my current one, but it probably wont since its down a weeks worth of quiz answer prize amounts. 

I don't think it was a very well thought out competition, but fun anyway. Beats loosing real money.


----------



## Mouse (23 November 2007)

"I don't think it was a very well thought out competition, but fun anyway. Beats loosing real money."

What??? You mean it's not real money?  :  Damn, I thought they gave us what we made at the end 

I'm currently in position 988 with $178,557.20.  I missed one days question.  If you add that $10,000 to my score, I'd be in position 257.  Then add a couple of thousand for some more referrals I would be in about position .. heck I'd be in the top 100 ... what's wrong with all you other people 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (23 November 2007)

Hmmm, strange, KeyserSoze has had all his portfolios reset to 120,000. !??!

According to the rules you can have many portfolios:


> each Participant may only receive one (1) place in the Finals, irrespective of the number of portfolios entered




Which implies that you can create many portfolios. No where in the terms and conditions does it say you cant. 

Strange.

Also in the terms and conditions, you have to have a valid drivers licence. So all those people that don't have a licence, or if its been suspended for whatever reason, they are ineligible to win anything.


----------



## mr camouflage (23 November 2007)

Bonus Answer for 24/11/2007:  RIO


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> Bonus Answer for 24/11/2007:  RIO




Thanks mr. c, better luck next week hey.

Too busy with the real stuff and slipped further in the game today (still in front of mousie though


----------



## Mouse (23 November 2007)

"Too busy with the real stuff and slipped further in the game today (still in front of mousie though ) "

Oh .. are you just????  I'm currently in 428th position with a whopping $188,086.98. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Mouse (26 November 2007)

Does anyone have todays answer for a poor defenceless Mouse that couldn't beat a wysiwyg if it tried?

Cheers
Mouse .. in 777th position without the answer, on $191,679.91 .


----------



## coolcricket (26 November 2007)

Question was AGL Energy's code.......AGK.


----------



## Mouse (26 November 2007)

Thanks cricket 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (27 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> "Too busy with the real stuff and slipped further in the game today (still in front of mousie though ) "
> 
> Oh .. are you just????  I'm currently in 428th position with a whopping $188,086.98.
> 
> ...





LOL, I'm 428th today at the end of  26/11


----------



## Mouse (27 November 2007)

Todays answer is WES 

Did anyone else know you can attempt the quiz question more than once?  It let me try twice today.

cheers
Mouse .. currently in position 674 before the quiz, and 256 after with a whopping $211,297.21


----------



## mr camouflage (27 November 2007)

Yeah, you get 3 guesses to get it right, after that you are locked out. Its in the rules if you read them.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Todays answer is WES
> 
> Did anyone else know you can attempt the quiz question more than once?  It let me try twice today.
> 
> ...




Thanks mousie , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dollar wise there isn`t much difference in position.I`m only $13000 in front of mousie and in the top 100.(missed the CBA answer last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Dangerous Dave will be hard to track down though it is still early in the game.

Keep  trying


----------



## saven (28 November 2007)

Thanks for that, mouse. Man, I'm in 1340th place with ~$192,000. But I've missed out on 4 of the quiz questions. So I guess I should have more like $232,000... I'm not a big fan of these questions


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 November 2007)

It`s BSL everyone.


----------



## mr camouflage (29 November 2007)

I briefly made it onto the top 10 % gains for the week today with my other account that ranked around 5000 somewhere.

Some Comp stats for anyone thats interested

as of the end of trading 28/11:

There are 23,140 traders in the comp (user accounts).

There are 12040  accounts that are inactive (accounts sitting on $100,000 with zero trades.)  starting at ranking 9305. These 12,040 accounts are ranked equal 9305.

Next account after that block 12040 accounts is
21345  	mrsmac007 	$81,002.15  	$18,997.00  	$99,999.15

The person coming last is:
23140  	PHILIP DELANEY 	$4,666.49  	$74,818.01  	$79,484.50

Theres another block of 176 tied players at ranking 5128 with $120,000 with no trades. I guess these are all the other referrers accounts with the maximum $20,000 bonus for referrals, or 2 quiz answers correct 

Another block of  1460 players at ranking 6166 with $110,000, no trades


A small group of 18 non players at rank  2819  with $160,000, no trades.

So of all the people in the comp, only about half of them are actually playing the game.

Anyway I'll post the complete list if its not too long to add and if anybody wants to see it. otherwise I wont bother.


----------



## Mouse (29 November 2007)

Hey Mr Camouflage,

That's interesting, it helps us know how we are going against the people who are actually playing.  Where do you get the info?

I'm currently in position 474 with $220,458.88.  What name are you guys using in the comp, I can't see Wysiwyg anywhere :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (29 November 2007)

Mouse said:


> Hey Mr Camouflage,
> 
> That's interesting, it helps us know how we are going against the people who are actually playing.  Where do you get the info?
> 
> ...




I'm a leet haxor 

I just changed the top 500 to be the to 50,000 and worked it out from there.


----------



## ToddPowers (29 November 2007)

It's _David Jones_ fellow trading matters gamers.


----------



## mr camouflage (30 November 2007)

Me after Thursdays trading:

Mr Camouflage $239,538.45
Current Position:   273rd  	
Game High:   198th
Position Last Week:   593rd 	
Game Low:   9486th
Weekly Percentage Change:   +31.02%


----------



## Mouse (30 November 2007)

Me after Thursdays trading ... 

According to the ranking list I am in position 445 with $232,948.59

According to the stats on my portfolio page

Current Position:   512nd 
Game High:   361st 
Position Last Week:   879th 
Game Low:   3195th 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +30.82%    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## ToddPowers (30 November 2007)

According to Ranking list:


*75 * _Archer  _	$74,727.70  	$180,904.23  	*$255,631.93*


----------



## coolcricket (30 November 2007)

"FXJ" for anyone who missed it today.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 December 2007)

Good on ya cc, todays answer is NCM


----------



## coolcricket (3 December 2007)

Thanks Wysiwyg, missed the earlier shows.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> I'm currently in position 474 with $220,458.88.  What name are you guys using in the comp, I can't see Wysiwyg anywhere :
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Hi Mousie, wysiwyg isn`t my identity in the game.Did you get any on an upward trend?Looks like AWB would have been a good purchase.Here is where i am though the rank would be different as contestants answer todays question.PDN my main loss at the mo.

Hang in there, you might be holding a big runner.:


----------



## ShareZilla (4 December 2007)

G'day all - I'm a newby, but doing ok so far - at number 227

My big question is how do the top group achieve a result of 20 - 30% gain within 1 days trading?

Any clues?


----------



## Mouse (4 December 2007)

Hey wysiwyg (how on earth do you pronounce that real life???)

I cant do the pretty picture like you, but here's where I am  ... 

Account Summary  
Cash Available: $122,748.10 
Portfolio: $130,573.36 
Total: $253,321.46 

 Ranking Your portfolio is FALLING today  
Current Position:   561st Game High:   361st 
Position Last Week:   543rd Game Low:   3195th 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +8.18%    

Open Positions 

Stock Quantity Initial Current Positions P/L Trade 
CPU 1006 $9.94 $10.19 $10,251.14 $251.50 Buy Sell  
HVN 1472 $6.79 $7.08 $10,414.40 $419.52 Buy Sell  
CBA 165 $60.35 $59.63 $9,838.95 -$118.80 Buy Sell  
DRT 10485 $1.91 $2.02 $21,127.28 $1,075.92 Buy Sell  
PDN 1254 $7.97 $6.67 $8,357.91 -$1,636.47 Buy Sell  
UGL 494 $20.23 $20.77 $10,257.91 $264.29 Buy Sell  
ASX 178 $55.89 $56.95 $10,137.10 $188.68 Buy Sell  
WOR 209 $47.59 $49.33 $10,308.92 $362.62 Buy Sell  
LEI 174 $57.07 $58.82 $10,234.68 $304.50 Buy Sell  
FCL 4716 $2.12 $2.15 $10,115.82 $117.90 Buy Sell  
SIP 5988 $1.68 $1.64 $9,820.32 -$209.58 Buy Sell  
SHL 594 $16.80 $16.35 $9,708.93 -$270.27 Buy Sell  

I hope I am holding a big runner .... and that it runs in the right direction, unlike PDN 

cheers
Mouse
P.s. According to the top 500 I am actually in position 480


----------



## mr camouflage (4 December 2007)

wysiwyg = wiz-e-wig = what you see is what you get.


----------



## Mouse (4 December 2007)

Oh I thought it might be ... 

wy si wy g .. or why see why gee 
or why see, why go 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 December 2007)

lol, that is funny mousee.

Todays question .... who is the CEO of Telstra?

Hint ... it`s not Michael J. Fox


----------



## mr camouflage (4 December 2007)

ShareZilla said:


> G'day all - I'm a newby, but doing ok so far - at number 227
> 
> My big question is how do the top group achieve a result of 20 - 30% gain within 1 days trading?
> 
> Any clues?




Yeah. I've worked it out.

Cant say any more, because I'm going to try it next week to see how I go, and I don't want everyone else doing it too


----------



## blind freddie (4 December 2007)

Know that there is a system to winning this, have not quite figured it out yet, has to have something to do with the delays between asx & trading matters.  Bit pissed that there are a bunch of asx companies missing.  Austin engineering have been going through the roof in the past month, but cant use them  likewise Swick & Mermaid marine


----------



## mr camouflage (4 December 2007)

There could possibly be a 20 minute delay in prices between the ASX and the game, since if you are an etrade customer that pays the quarterly fee, you get live prices, but if you have the basic account, you get 20 minute delayed prices.

I don't think they give away for free in the game what people usually have to pay for in etrade. That would give you a 20 minute window into the future (if you have etrade as well) to pick and choose when to by buy and sell, and for how much.

If you had nothing else to you, you could day-trade all day to take advantage of this. I have to work, so I don't get to watch the game too often. I usually just check at the end of the day how i'm doing , and put in buy/sell orders for the next day.


----------



## blind freddie (5 December 2007)

Am also a working stiff with a little invested in the stock market.  Work with an active trader, and his stress levels are a lot higher than mine. Was using the game to see if I should be a little more active in trading, but am frustrated by the lack of stocks to choose from.  Current volatile markets make life a little more interesting.  Not doing that well in the game based on trades alone.  Am relying heavily on answering questions correctly so I can take greater risks, looking for the greater gain.  Dangerous daves minimum trade is currently $100,000, where mine is about $50,000.  Mind you he is very good at this game.


----------



## saven (5 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> There could possibly be a 20 minute delay in prices between the ASX and the game, since if you are an etrade customer that pays the quarterly fee, you get live prices, but if you have the basic account, you get 20 minute delayed prices.




Hmmm, I've been watching UXC this morning. According to etrade it's dropped from $1.92 to $1.91, but the game has shown it stuck at $1.94 for the last half hour. Seems the delays aren't limited to just 20 minutes.
Still, if I've learned anything from this game, it's that day trading doesn't pay (at least not for an amateur like me ).


----------



## YEMEN (5 December 2007)

:bonk:Hi all. Is anyone else having difficulty trading today. No buy or sell orders seem to be going through.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 December 2007)

Dick Goyder is todays answer.


----------



## Mouse (6 December 2007)

Pssssttt wysiwyg,

Just tween you and me ... I've lost your name in the top 500.  Where are you coming now???

I'm in position 424 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## saina (6 December 2007)

M currently doing well - I usually do day trading on bad days and sell as many as possible when I know I have made enough percentage - just to increase my percenta rating
Anyways - I would love to find out what are some of the software programs yous' using.  I am in search of a good software package (user friendly). m finding it hard to decide which one to go for - any suggestions????


----------



## KeepNorthAtArden (6 December 2007)

First post here as I just need to get someone elses opinion on this.

Just looked up the rankings and the leader is listed with a Portfolio worth -$1237.62!!  How can your portfolio go negative???

Something dodgy is going on here.


----------



## blind freddie (6 December 2007)

Notice how dangerous dave has dissappeared from the rankings?  Recon there is a way to take advantage of the system & maybe Dave was doing just that


----------



## mr camouflage (6 December 2007)

dangerous dave's account is completely gone. Its not anywhere in the 25,000 odd accounts that are still in the game.  So has "My Maserati" who was #1 on percentage for the week

I guess they were disqualified for some reason.


----------



## ToddPowers (6 December 2007)

hehe, I came here to say what's already been said!
Now the rankings list looks a touch more realistic! :thumbsup:


----------



## blind freddie (6 December 2007)

What goes around comes around.  No official word from CNBC about this.  John Symonds is the go


----------



## ToddPowers (7 December 2007)

Thanks freddie! 
*wipes sweat from brow*
First show that I missed since the competition!


----------



## rouged_one (7 December 2007)

Finally I have found a forum for trading matters challenge , honestly this comp has it's ups and downs , I enjoy it but who the hell are all these guys coming out making 50% gains in how ever many days doesn't make any sence but who am I to complain lol but just looking at the rankings today 7 /12 /07 and why does this person have 2 percentage showings oscar and liz r getting marry 2  	+54.02% and oscar and liz r getting marry  	+53.37% I really don't care how these people are doing it but it need to be little more fair on the whole thing too many people take advantage of a comp that maybe little one sided lol having fun any way


----------



## tigerboi (7 December 2007)

it took me awhile but i finally worked it out


----------



## ToddPowers (7 December 2007)

Who is the CEO of the National Australia Bank?
DYOR! 

That's the question for the weekend. 
Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 December 2007)

Thanks Mr. Powers.

Mousee  Still in the top 1000, lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Keep trying, :. Show me your position and i`ll show you mine.


----------



## Mouse (7 December 2007)

Wysiwyg,

I was right next to you the other day for a few moments after I answered the quiz question ... until you answered it too and zoomed away.

I'm in position  260 with $298,667.30.  I think I'm catching up to you?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> Wysiwyg,
> 
> I was right next to you the other day for a few moments after I answered the quiz question ... until you answered it too and zoomed away.
> 
> ...




Nay mousee, i`m just outside the top 100 again with  $311,300.00.You can only hope i miss another question or 2 or 3  or 5 lol.

Have a fun weekend, enjoying the banter .


----------



## tigerboi (7 December 2007)

the top nabber is john stewart.


----------



## legs (9 December 2007)

The game is rubbish...if you get a % boost by answering a question..how can that be trading skill??? Trash it...Get $2000 a month on the Consensus Trader CFD game. I won $2000 the second month turning $25,000 into $168,000 in a month using only CFD trading on the top 200 stocks. 

Pure trading only, no bonuses, nothing. Top 10 get a $100 Forex account as well which i turned into $600 and cashed in a week on the Gold Market. 

Top player over the 3 month game gets $10,000.


----------



## mr camouflage (9 December 2007)

I'm at #63.


----------



## mr camouflage (9 December 2007)

legs said:


> The game is rubbish...if you get a % boost by answering a question..how can that be trading skill??? Trash it...Get $2000 a month on the Consensus Trader CFD game. I won $2000 the second month turning $25,000 into $168,000 in a month using only CFD trading on the top 200 stocks.
> 
> Pure trading only, no bonuses, nothing. Top 10 get a $100 Forex account as well which i turned into $600 and cashed in a week on the Gold Market.
> 
> Top player over the 3 month game gets $10,000.





Looks interesting. Thanks for the link. I'll give that one a go after this one is over.


----------



## ShareZilla (10 December 2007)

Question Folks?

At the start of the week if you look at the top 10 traders results their percentage gain is showing at around 10% before trading has started - which seems very STRANGE??? If they get their $10K bonus from answering Fridays question, then their gain should be around 2.9% not 10% (that's if they have around $260K as total)

Any clues??

Maybe the way they are working it is they havent added any bonus points at all up to now, and their capital is only $100k - so their gain would be 10% if they got Fridays bonus (MUST BE?) ..or they are new players


----------



## mr camouflage (10 December 2007)

ShareZilla said:


> Question Folks?
> 
> At the start of the week if you look at the top 10 traders results their percentage gain is showing at around 10% before trading has started - which seems very STRANGE??? If they get their $10K bonus from answering Fridays question, then their gain should be around 2.9% not 10% (that's if they have around $260K as total)
> 
> ...




They have around 100,000 and answering fridays question today gives them +10%. Either new players, or accounts that were set up and not used yet, or people doing really badly.


----------



## blind freddie (10 December 2007)

Have missed four questions now, and has set me well back.  If I add the 40,000 plus the referral money, would be well into the top 500.  This is more about answering trivia questions than share trading.  Missed the weekend's question, was no where near a computer all weekend.  need about 4 logins so that best login always answers the question right.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 December 2007)

Paul Little is todays answer.Mousee,  you`re at 351 as of a few minutes ago.Gideeyup:


----------



## tigerboi (11 December 2007)

legs said:


> The game is rubbish...if you get a % boost by answering a question..how can that be trading skill??? Trash it...Get $2000 a month on the Consensus Trader CFD game. I won $2000 the second month turning $25,000 into $168,000 in a month using only CFD trading on the top 200 stocks.
> 
> Pure trading only, no bonuses, nothing. Top 10 get a $100 Forex account as well which i turned into $600 and cashed in a week on the Gold Market.
> 
> Top player over the 3 month game gets $10,000.




totally agree with you,i started a day late & have no referrals,iam now at $271,000 with $14,223 profit,at $242,000 my profit was $15,380 at 16.13% 
thats what ive concentrated on however if you want to stay in the hunt then
you have to answer the questions,it would be interesting if they put up the
actual profit from trading...


----------



## bribieman (11 December 2007)

*Re: what was the question on monday night (last night)*

I had to work back last night and could not record it.
Just a small timer having a go.

cheers
bribieman


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2007)

Storming the leaders Mr. Camouflage at #35 hey.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Todays answer is :jerry lol


----------



## blind freddie (12 December 2007)

look to the last today!  joined the game to decide if I would rather be an investor, or a trader.  my profit is less than 10,000, but also missed some questions.  If I had all of the questions & referrals, would be up mid 300's I suppose.  Am trying all sorts of different stategies, and starting to formulate one that seems to be working fairly well.  Mind you would have been interesting to start with $100,000 only and no bonuses.  Me thinks that there would have been a serious number of people "starting again" with new email addresses & logins.  the more money in the bank, the better chance you have of reasonable profits on trades


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2007)

I did not get the question for today.Could someone post the question please?Thanks alot.


----------



## mr camouflage (12 December 2007)

David Morgan


----------



## blind freddie (12 December 2007)

like I said - last on the list!


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 December 2007)

blind freddie said:


> like I said - last on the list!





There`s no problem being last matey, wooden spoons come in handy ........ for smacking @rses.:horse: lol

Thanks for the answer mr. cam.


----------



## Mouse (12 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I did not get the question for today.Could someone post the question please?Thanks alot.





No! No!  Don't tell him, you traitors ... if he misses a question or two I can beat him 

Traitors .. the lot of you 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (13 December 2007)

The answer was the last on the list turkey!


----------



## saven (13 December 2007)

Thanks for the answer Mr Cam.
After I adjust my position for the fact that I've missed out on about 4 bonuses I'm doing pretty well (easily in the top 50). But next week I'm going to Japan and will miss out on heaps more bonuses. I guess I've got no chance on recovering after that. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't complain about 10 days holiday in Japan :


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2007)

Todays question is .... who is the CEO of ASX?(first name Rob)

Mousee  run, run as fast as you can, you can`t catch me i`m the ginger bread man. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ps no worries fred.


----------



## Fool (13 December 2007)

Mr Robert G Elstone 	Managing Director
????


----------



## mr camouflage (13 December 2007)

I think jamil in next on CNBC's hit list.  

An in crease of 583.60% in 3 days! He's now sitting on $754,686.30 

They'll examine what he's been up to closely. They take him out the back and wack him, just like they did with Dangerous Dave, if they find anything fishy.

And if they dont, I'd like to know what shares he's been trading to make that much money


----------



## mr camouflage (13 December 2007)

In 4 days actually.

Dangerous_Dave is back in the comp. way down on $100,000.01 though.


----------



## ithatheekret (13 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> I think jamil in next on CNBC's hit list.
> 
> An in crease of 583.60% in 3 days! He's now sitting on $754,686.30
> 
> ...




Or which fund or brokerage ...........

Very easy to manipulate if you are working in the games inner sanctum .


----------



## Mouse (13 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Todays question is .... who is the CEO of ASX?(first name Rob)
> 
> Mousee  run, run as fast as you can, you can`t catch me i`m the ginger bread man.




Well Mr Gingerbread Man, you just watch out cause when you least expect it I'm gonna getcha.  It'll only take one wrong move ... I can be patient.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## rouged_one (14 December 2007)

ok now this jamil guy get off here please lol what the hell is gong on with this trading matters man , geez the guys just come out of no were and bang 539 % please explain some one  lol load of B/S if you ask me


----------



## blind freddie (14 December 2007)

can be done have some FDL shares, were worth barely 0.01c per share.  Suddenly shot to 0.08c per share.  Are currently sitting on a lease next to one of the big iron ore guys, and hopefully will shoot up again.  Trouble is these shares are not on the game list.  So 583% is doable but not in this arena.


----------



## rouged_one (14 December 2007)

Any one got the answer for todays question ?


----------



## rouged_one (14 December 2007)

Just going to answer my own question lol Lindsay Fox everyone


----------



## alicemaude (16 December 2007)

could someone please tell me the question on friday evening as I had to go out 
many thanks


----------



## blind freddie (17 December 2007)

Something REALLY smells here, on average the market fell today around 5%.  The best stock that I could find was Allegiance Mining, whose fare went up around 38%.  If somebody was holding that stock, that would give a small percentage increase, around 7% but nothing like the 19% gains that are showing on the rankings board.  Even with the 10,000 bonus, is still not going to give the increases seen.


----------



## Mouse (17 December 2007)

Catching up to you wysiwyg dude!  

I jumped up quite a few places today  At the moment (after answering todays question) I'm in position 119 with $347,326.48.  Where are you ... oh look, down there below me at position 164 

Todays answer is Don Voelle 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> Catching up to you wysiwyg dude!
> 
> I jumped up quite a few places today  At the moment (after answering todays question) I'm in position 119 with $347,326.48.  Where are you ... oh look, down there below me at position 164
> 
> ...




Well, well, well, all those `friends`  you registered elevated one Mousee to a (giggle) respectable position.Sorry, the brief leap has now been corrected and I am in 68 with $352,823.42.(with the answer)

Nice try.


----------



## alicemaude (17 December 2007)

the question was "who is the CEO of Woodside" see answer above, I had a good trade with AGM made $10,000 so jumped up to about 29th  had 40,000 at .71 and sold when it opened, was a bit busy so didn't do anything else but a lot of my stocks are way down today:


----------



## Mouse (17 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well, well, well, all those `friends`  you registered elevated one Mousee to a (giggle) respectable position.Sorry, the brief leap has now been corrected and I am in 68 with $352,823.42.(with the answer)
> 
> Nice try.





Uh uh silly ... my understanding is that we can't register friends for a benefit anymore.  I gained on you due to my superior trading skills : (and pure luck)

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (18 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> Uh uh silly ... my understanding is that we can't register friends for a benefit anymore.  I gained on you due to my superior trading skills : (and pure luck)
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




on the subject of trading skill have you two guys found out the strategy that

has given the leaders huge profits?i know how they are doing it but have 

decided not to use it,only to trade legally to see how i go,i started 1 day late,

without any referrals,missed 4 questions, in 10,441 place & by just trading & 

answering the questions since ive managed to get to 1097th,after starting

late & not knowing those questions could add $10,000 i started charging

after the leaders,i thought if i get in the top 1200 after a slow start that

would be a top effort,however people should remember the game in the usa

when the top 20 in the game at the finish were investigated & rubbed out

so those that are manipulating again wont get the prize so it could be 

everyone over about $360,000 is suss thats about what i reckon the most 

you can be if done fairly,anyway best way to stay in the hunt on days like

today is cash out & wait for any decent trading...tb


----------



## Mouse (18 December 2007)

Hi Tigerboi,

I haven't really been watching the leaders, I'm just doing my own thing to learn what I can.

But since you mentioned it, I did miss a question as well so I should really be at $357,326.48 and in 101st place which is well above wysiwyg in his measly 150th spot! 

Cheers
Mouse

**editted to add, and then if you add on the $20,000 I could have made in referrals I would be in 25th spot with $377,326.48


----------



## blind freddie (18 December 2007)

Today's question must be about ying and yang or maybe Japanese currency.  Thought that I was doing reasonaby well until the last two days.  Got caught with a bunch of stocks, and no money to chase the bargains that were about this morning.  Mind you got hold of some real cheapies with my real money this morning, and sold them off this arvo, made enough to go to the pub and buy a few beers at least.


----------



## mr camouflage (18 December 2007)

I'm not doing too well this week, so far. All my stocks are down. Portfolio says I'm 57th today. (leaderboard shows me at 36th, having answered todays question, will probably get pushed down the list when some more people answer the question).

This is the last week of trading until next year. The comp takes a 2 week break over Christmas.

The friends $1000 referral ended 2 weeks ago. You dont get zip for referring anymore, so Mouse isn't getting any advantage. (I was going to say cheating, but since it's allowed in the rules, its isn't cheating).  

If you are choosing to not answer the question for the 10G's each day, then your not really in the game.


----------



## Mouse (18 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> This is the last week of trading until next year. The comp takes a 2 week break over Christmas.




*Gasp*  2 weeks!  What will we do???

cheers
Mouse


----------



## ToddPowers (18 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> *Gasp*  2 weeks!  What will we do???



Not watch Trading Matters? 

Today's Answer: Yen.


----------



## blind freddie (18 December 2007)

Could always watch the grass grow, the paint dry, or even the test cricket if you get desperate


----------



## Mouse (18 December 2007)

blind freddie said:


> Could always watch the grass grow, the paint dry, or even the test cricket if you get desperate




Never desperate enough to watch cricket! 

It will be interesting though when they stop the game for 2 weeks, that will mean that we have no choice but to hold the stocks we have for that period.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## alicemaude (18 December 2007)

just go and have a lovely Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## blind freddie (19 December 2007)

Will be interesting to see the leader board after the break.  I wonder how many more Dangerous Daves they will find during that period


----------



## blind freddie (19 December 2007)

Baht is the go


----------



## mr camouflage (20 December 2007)

Hmmm, these people are equal 71st having never traded a share, in a share trading comp.  

 71=  	aquilla_sup  	$380,000.00  	$0.00  	$380,000.00
 71= 	imeadd 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
 71= 	kat 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
 71= 	Marlene 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
 71= 	rexxie 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
 71= 	thoran 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
 71= 	vero 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00

They just answer the questions each day to get there 10 grand.

I wonder how many people would drop out of the top 500 if the answers stopped being posted on the net?


----------



## Mouse (20 December 2007)

Bah humbug,

I've dropped down to 300th place because FMG had a share splitty thing and they haven't adjusted the shares yet. Instead of 170 shares I should have 1700, so it looks like I've lost heaps when I really haven't! 

Bah humbug 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## rouged_one (20 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> Hmmm, these people are equal 71st having never traded a share, in a share trading comp.
> 
> 71=  	aquilla_sup  	$380,000.00  	$0.00  	$380,000.00
> 71= 	imeadd 	$380,000.00 	$0.00 	$380,000.00
> ...




What the hell , no wonder I'm way back at 124g th place those SOB lol now thats not far this comp is riged big time bloody hell


----------



## blind freddie (20 December 2007)

Is there anybody out there who has actually won a prize yet?


----------



## Mouse (20 December 2007)

Not me!

It looks like they cashed in my FMG shares and gave me the money, I think.   I'm currently in 99th position, after the quiz, with $378,100.66.

Hehehe, wysiwyg, when you answer the quiz question you will only be $807.76 ahead of me   That is .. if you haven't answered todays question yet!!!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (20 December 2007)

Rankings have me at #79 at the moment. Had a bad week.

I'm being beaten by thoran and vero, both on $390,000 having never traded a single share 

There should be a rule that you should actually have to buy some shares.

Don't know whether to sell out tomorrow, or let it ride for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mouse (20 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> Rankings have me at #79 at the moment. Had a bad week.
> 
> I'm being beaten by thoran and vero, both on $390,000 having never traded a single share
> 
> ...




I agree, they should have to buy at least one share!  Although, maybe their strategy of not trading is based on market conditions?

I'm going to keep mine over the break.  I seem to be losing less then others and going up in the rankings.  Plus, maybe with no quiz questions I can beat a few of them while the game has stopped 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## rouged_one (21 December 2007)

Here is todays answer for the 21/12/07 "Ringgit" .


----------



## mr camouflage (21 December 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna go all in, and hope my portfolio improves while the game is on hold.


----------



## Trader Paul (21 December 2007)

... so, what was the question for 22/12/2007 ... ???

thanx

 paul



=====


----------



## Mouse (22 December 2007)

oh wysiwyg, oh wysiwyg dear.

Where are you hiding?  

I'm looking at the rankings and I can't see you anywhere in front of the lil ol mousee .. currently ranked 179 with $388,279.23  

Did you get lost and take a wrong turn?  Oh lookee, you're way down there at position 397... even a quiz question can't save you now :

Come on out and play, are you hiding?

cheers
Mouse
P.s. Paul, the answer is Won 
P.p.s. Merry Christmas AliceMaude


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> oh wysiwyg, oh wysiwyg dear.
> 
> Where are you hiding?
> 
> ...




:aufreg:

Hmmmm, it appears as though the judges have turned against me.There are a number of reasons for one Mousees advance beyond moi.

1)i missed another question
2)judges and players conspiring against me
3)overcast/rainy conditions played havoc with my stock selection
4)the general populace is denying me any chance of winning
5)the third week in December has traditionally been bad for me

So as Mousee can see, there are greater obstacles to overcome so one Mousee best "bathe in the spotlight" two weeks and then begin trembling when you hear the wysiwyg roar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy the holiday season Mousee then it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you.


----------



## Mouse (22 December 2007)

Dearest wysiwyg,

If you missed a question then that means I am beating you fairly, for I missed a question a little while back as well.

Nah nah ne nah nah ... I'm beating you 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (23 December 2007)

when does the comp start up again?

been a good week for me after missing 4 questions & starting a day late in

position 10,441st,getting to 1261st at the start  start of the week with 

$291,219.77,by the end iam $373,229.93 at 386th a high of 326th,minus the

$50k for the questions gives a weekly profit of $32,010.16,consisting of

21 trades,13 good 8 not as good,it will be interesting to see what strategy

works the best over the break,all in or cash out???i went all in as over the

holiday period certain stocks always do well,i am trading as tjcheb......





merry christmas to all,drive safely...tb


----------



## tigerboi (24 December 2007)

looking at how the market has rebounded it looks like the 2 leaders in this

game who sit on cash may get run down by some of us that took the punt

the dow would rise,so the leaders wont trade for 6 days ??good chance for

the chasers to make up plenty of ground so it looks like going to be a close

finish,interesting to know what  stocks alphacom has being in 3rd place coz

i  myself made $9879 today to go from $373,229 at 386th to $383,108 at 

257th a game high,perfect time to make huge gains on the leaders if you

got yourself the right stocks,so confident of being over $400,000 when the

game restarts,anyone else taken a position on their stocks they think can

make big gains during holidays,i see mouse at 195th at $388,279 but with

$80,000 in cash,mr c at 53 at $405,371 all in with his portfolio,see you soon

mouse& mr c if you get wind burn you will know its tjcheb going past you,

1281st to 255th in a week,$42,068 trading profit,merry christmas,  tb...


----------



## mr camouflage (24 December 2007)

6 days?? The leaders wont be able to trade for 10 working days, not until Monday 7th Jan 2008.

Well I'm now at  29 with  $422,157.93.  Not bad for a day of doing nothing.

I don't really understand why people would put all there money in cash for the next 2 weeks of trading. Do they thing the market will remain stagnant or crash for the next 2 weeks.

Lets see where things are at the end of the week. I think that some of the people with $0 in the portfolio will be dropping out of the top 10.


----------



## Mouse (24 December 2007)

Woohoooo 

I'm in position 128 with $395,175.11.  They must have done something with my FMG shares that split.

Darn this silly holiday they are having ... couldn't they put Christmas off until after the competition!!!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mikat (24 December 2007)

As the leader in the comp i have to admit that ive erred in keeping a cash position over the close.
honestly on friday i was in a batle with ozy to stay ahead, and close out of some speculative positions, that i forgot about the two week break.
as far as the comp goes, i cant see why the comp had to be put on hold for two weeks anyway, the stock market doesnt close, and this is supposed to be game based on trading, not an investment game.
mikat


----------



## mr camouflage (24 December 2007)

I received an email from The Trading Matters People quoted below.

Note the Spelling error, freudian slip maybe? 

The weekly prize thing is a bit retarded. The weekly prize favours people that aren't doing to well in the comp. The less money you have the greater your percentage increase for the week (you had to have at least $100,000 at the start of the week).

eg i had an account set up all ready to challenge for the weekly prize. Sitting on just above $100,000 I was in prime position to make 50% (possibly 60% depending on when the week ends) increase just on quiz answers for the week. 

I'd have to wait till the second week after the comp restarted, so I could  answer 2 questions on Monday (last Friday and the Mondays questions) then Tuesday to Thursday (I don't think Friday's question would count, since it would get answered after trading ended for the week).  With some good stock choices I could have been a contender. 

Now they've upped the minimum to 250,000 as the start of the week, so there goes that strategy. 

Guess I'll just have to try and make it into the top 10.

Anyway, the email from "Tarding" Matters



> Dear Contestant
> 
> Just a reminder that the Tarding Matters Challenge is clsoed over Chrsitmas so from Market Close on Friday Dec 21 to Market Open Monday Jan 7 there will be no trading and no trivia questions to answer
> 
> ...


----------



## mr camouflage (24 December 2007)

Mouse said:


> Woohoooo
> 
> I'm in position 128 with $395,175.11.  They must have done something with my FMG shares that split.
> 
> ...




According to the email I recieved, they have refunded your initial purchase price for them. So basically its like you never owned them at all, which is good for you if they were worth less than when you bought them, bad for you if they had increased in price.


----------



## tigerboi (26 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> 6 days?? The leaders wont be able to trade for 10 working days, not until Monday 7th Jan 2008.
> 
> Well I'm now at  29 with  $422,157.93.  Not bad for a day of doing nothing.
> 
> ...




yeah i meant trading days,but it looks good for the all in...


----------



## mr camouflage (27 December 2007)

Yeah I didn't think of that. How man days is the stock exchange closed ? xmas, boxingday, new years day?

Still, it will be hard to catch Mikat.


----------



## Mouse (27 December 2007)

Just out of curiosity,

Has ayone attempted to trade in the game while it is stopped?  I noticed that I can still click on the link to make a trade, but I don't want to try in case I get disqualified 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (27 December 2007)

Yeah I put an order in on monday to buy some shares, but it never went through.


----------



## tigerboi (27 December 2007)

mr camouflage said:


> Yeah I didn't think of that. How man days is the stock exchange closed ? xmas, boxingday, new years day?
> 
> Still, it will be hard to catch Mikat.




The top 15 leader board looks like getting interesting with 6 of the top 12

going for cash so i reckon a few are sweating  bullets big time as i see mr c

going well at 21st up from 52nd,$405,371 to $430,843,$25,500 for the first 2

days good effort mate it looks like if you have got some good stocks that are

ticking over then you can make up ground that may have been alot harder

otherwise,myself as tjcheb have gone from$373,229 370th place to $387,943

in 236th place,its a good test of trading skill with no $10,000 to help the

struggling keep in touch,just you & your stocks for 2 weeks to ride them hard

against the cashies,good luck to mr c & mouse who is now only just up ahead

of me at $395,548 who made about $7,300 today,$14,714 for myself on 

monday&thursdays non game trading,would be good to see how some of the

others in the game have gone on those 2 days,feel free to post your so far

2 days non trading scores tb aka tjcheb 236th $14,714 good luck hope you

all had a merry christmas,happy new year & drive safely.....tb


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2008)

the game restarts monday with the dow about to test 12750,as predicted the

leaders have been run down during the 2 week break by alphacom now at

$597,054 going great guns seems us all in still have the advantage on reopen

to lock in profits made in the break,positions 4th to 10th are still there for the

taking,mr camouflage has gone from $405,371 to $432,970 from 52nd to 24th

he looks the one to break into the top 15 soon,mouse $395,291 down to 

187th from 149th i'd say his fmg shares is what has held him back,myself at

tjcheb went with the all in for the break starting at portfolio $364,030 with

it now at $381,535 for profit of $17,505 4.8% +$10,162 cash gives a total

of $391,698.35 from 370th up to 228th,the decision to stay with cash has

seen some slip from 94th to 130th,i started the break beside governor arnie

at 372nd,hes now 494th,interesting to hear how others went during the

2 weeks off,best to lock in profits & wait & see what the market does.tb


----------



## Mouse (5 January 2008)

Hi tigerboi,

Thanks for the update.  One small correction though ... Mouse is a female 

I haven't been watching the shares in the game all that closely.  Just so long as I am beating wysiwyg I am happy!

cheers
Mouse
P.s. Wysiwyg .. You're being beaten by a girl :


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2008)

no probs mousette,ive watched the scoreboard to see what did best

cash or all in,not far behind you,see how monday goes.tb


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2008)

Where is wysiwyg ranked in the game? What name are you?


----------



## mikat (5 January 2008)

even though it was an oversight to be all cash for the two week close, i think that with hindsight it may not be too bad a move.
only one of the top ten holding all cash has fallen out of the ten, and although ive dropped over $20k on alphacom i should be able to get ahead in early trades next week.
there are quite a few who by holding a stock position for two weeks have dropped a lot, so i guess for some its a win, for some a lose, for me i think i came out pretty well even
mikat


----------



## mr camouflage (7 January 2008)

I came out about 6 to 7% increase for the 2 weeks, but now I'm back at work with no time to do any trading, so I don't think I'll be able to make it to the top 10.


----------



## blind freddie (7 January 2008)

Todays market knocked me around something fierce.  Still languishing well back in the field - have not and am not likely to make onto the leader board.  Oh yes - go mouse


----------



## blind freddie (7 January 2008)

the answer is dong - just in case you wanted to know


----------



## jdhd (7 January 2008)

Thanks blind freddie.  Not able to tune in today - nor all this week for that matter.  Had a steady climb with LYC over the break.  Up almost $21500 on it alone.  Sitting in the top 200 now.  Steady climb trading in and out of mining shares for the better part.  LYC is by far the best performing for me. 
cheers jd


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Where is wysiwyg ranked in the game? What name are you?




I have $393,076.17 and am in position 183 (breathing on the back of mousees neck at 166  )


tjcheb (tigerboi) is at 324 and going strong,  Mr. Cam. at 32.
Mikat top gun at the moment.

thanks for the answer freddie.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Where is wysiwyg ranked in the game? What name are you?




tigerboi mate ..... i went all in before the break and lost heavily over the 2 weeks.I`ve decided to top up with the question dollars instead of taking a loss and going elsewhere.Took a bet and missed, glad it isn`t real money.


----------



## Mouse (7 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> I have $393,076.17 and am in position 183 (breathing on the back of mousees neck at 166  )




Ha, but I'm still beating you.

Oh, and if you want to breathe on my neck .. could you please not eat onions first next time : 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (8 January 2008)

Mouse please refrain, you will have us all hot and bothered with talk like that


----------



## Mouse (8 January 2008)

Shhhhhh Freddie!

I'm hiding.  wysiwyg is currently beating me ... just.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (8 January 2008)

I would like t have a    *DOLLAR* for every time somebody told me to pipe down wink wink


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Shhhhhh Freddie!
> 
> I'm hiding.  wysiwyg is currently beating me ... just.
> 
> ...




As well you might.I`m assuming mousee has answered todays question and a back seat now taken.
	

		
			
		

		
	




What was that mousee, ehhh. (Shhhhhhhhh) I can hear you.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2008)

Hello mousee, friend, buddy, matey  , I was wondering if you have the answer for todays question?


----------



## Mouse (9 January 2008)

Heya wysiwyg buddy, pal, ol mate o mine 

Yes, I do have it   Do you?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Mouse (9 January 2008)

Heh, in the interests of fair play (I wanna beat wysiwyg fairly)

The answer for today is AGK. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (9 January 2008)

LOL at you guys


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

Top guys increased their portfolios by $52,000 yesterday, and $71,000 today.  I would happliy come up with the cash to invest in the market for real, and give richie rich and co 50% back in commissions.  To be able to get that many trades right so consistently and so well is uncanny!


----------



## mikat (10 January 2008)

Does any one have any idea what happened to ozy, richie rich, floppys mum , and a few others today?

top guyl made about $100,000 on me in the last couple of days, but as of 4pm today, they are all missing from the list.

If theyve been cheating, it good to see that the organisers have got there finger on the pulse, but an email from CNBC would be good, as a deterent to everyone else.

mikat


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

10 to 4 they were on the list, 10 past 4 they were gone, and I moved up 10 spots from the middle of the field to the middle of the field.  Top pf the list ALL will win you $10,000 today.  By the way what is a mikat


----------



## floppys_mum (10 January 2008)

Hey Mikat, this is floppys_mum for the record I wasn't cheating i have been spending the whole day on the computer trying to build up my portfolio cause I came in late to the comp.
They have done the same thing to anyone that comes close to winning this comp.
If you look back at the weeks the original leader Dangerous Dave was turfed out and then they did it to PETERPOLOS the following week.

I would be careful too if I was you keep a record of your transactions somewhere cause i can smell a law suit coming up, ACA is already investigating this rort and soon Today tonight will be getting involved.


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

Oh no Oh no not the I can speak in relentless boring monotone, show as much of my chest as possible while not headlighting anybody ladies from the current affair shows.  All is lost all is gone I fear for my front door, and I'm only in the middle of the pack!

I love the chaser boys!


----------



## RamPage (10 January 2008)

Hi this is RamPage,

There is no way I was cheating, I wouldn't even know how to.

I have no idea what happened, but I do have but I do have legal advisers if they think they can waste my time.

RamPage.


----------



## floppys_mum (10 January 2008)

To everyone that has a problem with this competition send an email to the person below telling them

alwarren@nine.com.au

good luck


----------



## RamPage (10 January 2008)

Hi,

What and who does the EMail address go to.

RamPage.


----------



## floppys_mum (10 January 2008)

it goes to channel 9 aca

her name is alicia and she is the producer for this story


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

does somebody know anybody who has actually won a weekly prize?


----------



## Mouse (10 January 2008)

The games not perfect.  

But I'd rather have it than not have it  

cheers
Mouse
P.s. Wysiwyg ... I overtook you again dear.


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

who does wsywig trade as?


----------



## Mouse (10 January 2008)

Hey freddie,

I'll let wysiwyg tell you that in case it's his real name or something.  The only reason I know it is because he said how much money he had one time, and I've assumed that the username next to that amount is him 

Of course, I could be completely wrong and be watching a completely innocent person 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (10 January 2008)

Hokie Dokie.  Hope ACA & co don't ruin this game for the rest of us.  Have enjoyed the challenge, even though I'm not doing that well.  Started out at about 4,000th, have clawed my way up to about 900th so far, and hope that a few more drop out, wouldn't mind cracking the 500 barrier before the end of the game.


----------



## Mouse (10 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Hokie Dokie.  Hope ACA & co don't ruin this game for the rest of us.  Have enjoyed the challenge, even though I'm not doing that well.  Started out at about 4,000th, have clawed my way up to about 900th so far, and hope that a few more drop out, wouldn't mind cracking the 500 barrier before the end of the game.





Same here.  I can understand how the people who have a chance at winning could feel gypped, but I'm learning heaps and having fun seeing how I do against other people.  It looks like the people running the game have been listening to people with complaints, they stopped the unlimited referalls and such, maybe they are on as much of a learning curve as we are.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hey freddie,
> 
> I'll let wysiwyg tell you that in case it's his real name or something.  The only reason I know it is because he said how much money he had one time, and I've assumed that the username next to that amount is him
> 
> ...




Well well well mousee, too close for comfort now.(positions below)You would have to be working hard just to stay within range.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nay, tis not my real name, simply ficticious.I`m off next week and might go for a quick trade or two and aim for the top 100.So I suppose this will be bye bye mousee, i`m goin` up.

Todays answer is ALL.


----------



## Mouse (10 January 2008)

Ha,

So we have an alien and a peter coming between us now!  

Taking time off to try and beat me?  It wont work.  I was looking back at the start of this thread (10 pages ago) and you were in the top 20 while I was in position 1958.  You got no chance against me buddy ... lets let the best woman win 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mikat (10 January 2008)

im not accusing any one of cheating, and i emailed the cnbc suuport to get some answers myself, because if its something that someone is doing by error, i dont want to do the same thing.

i assume that floppy, rampage etc didnt get any email explaining why they were dropped?

i agree also that the competition has been hard work, and i wouldnt like it to come to a premeture end this close to the finish, but there has to be some reason why some of the leaders are being wiped off the game.....

mikat


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

Hi mikat,

There is no way I was cheating.
CNBC Trading Matters will not respond to EMails, when you phone FoxTel they have no way of phoning CNBC Trading Matters.
There is absolutly no way of redress other than a legal avenue.
I feel so duped, all of that work, it sucks

RamPage.


----------



## floppys_mum (11 January 2008)

I am still waiting on a reply too I cant believe they can be so rude as to not respond back to us

if they feel we are cheating why don't they explain themselves to us.

or do they  have too many glitches in there program!

maybe they think if they sweep us under the carpet we will go away

well i for one am not

and i think we should notify the lotteries office and complain too


----------



## floppys_mum (11 January 2008)

The following email has been sent off hopefully someone will help our situation!

I have copied in ACA, Today Tonight and Australian Commercial Disputes Centre.


To whom it may concern,

Until yesterday I was in a competition with CNBC to win a Maserati.

I came into the competition late because my husband was doing well in it so I didn’t focus too heavily on it,

then one day they stopped his account from trading. 

We tried to get answers from the show but they ignored us, so my husband Peter got in touch with 

A Current Affair to see if they could get some answers. That is when I decided

to get on to my account and try to get to the finals on percentages.

I slowly built up my virtual dollars and up to yesterday I was

coming second on percentages.



By the end of trading my account was closed and I along with 2 others was taken off the leader

board like we never existed.



I have sent an email to the support team at trading matters challenge but they have not responded



So I thought I would Google to see if there is a forum of others that have complained



I was happy to find http://www.aussiestockforums.com  which was based on this challenge alone.



A lot of hours and effort has gone into this competition, it was fun and there looked like there was light at the end

of the tunnel, the challenge was fun.



However they have taken the fun out of it and it looks like anyone that comes close to winning is getting pulled out.



Can someone help???


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Cheating, Scamming, taking advantage of loopholes in the software, just a play on words.  I play a fair bit of golf (badly) and sail.  both do not have umpires, and I watch people take advantage of rules and situations, and generally force the point to their advantage.  In the end the only people that they are fooling is themselves.

The rules state that the owners of this game have the right to scruitinise those who win the weekly prize, it is obvious that this is happening.  A 100,000 improvement in one day is a big ask, especially when the market is falling, and the biggest improver only moved approximately 4% to 5% upward.  That improver was not even one of the stocks that we are able to use.

I am not pointing fingers, laying blame or making accusations, but somehow advantage was being taken.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Oh Yes Go Mikat, obviously you and those you are racing are all playing by the rules.  Hopefully there will be a winner in this game, and hopefully we will be able to watch the end game in a little more detail than we have now, like a review of trades made by each of the final players the previous day or something like that!


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Oh Yes Go Mikat, obviously you and those you are racing are all playing by the rules.  Hopefully there will be a winner in this game, and hopefully we will be able to watch the end game in a little more detail than we have now, like a review of trades made by each of the final players the previous day or something like that!




I second that, I'd like to see sort of strategies the people in the lead have.  And go mikat!!!

Hey, if the tv people are coming does that mean we have to start acting like we are intelligent and put on makeup (for us gals)?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Hoo Boy we all get to frock up!  Plunging Vee's just like the current affair front ladies!  Any excuse for a bit of glam in our otherwise dull and dreary lives!


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

I wanna see you in a frock freddie!

Hang on, if you are blind how do you know that they have plunging neckli .... oh never mind, maybe I shouldn't go there. :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

I look Ssssimply SSStunning in a frock!  Just have to deal with my body hair issues first - nothing like as bit of pain just to look pretty!  What do you do for a living?  Oh I just rip out people's body hair - a real conversation starter!


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Cheating, Scamming, taking advantage of loopholes in the software, just a play on words.  I play a fair bit of golf (badly) and sail.  both do not have umpires, and I watch people take advantage of rules and situations, and generally force the point to their advantage.  In the end the only people that they are fooling is themselves.
> 
> The rules state that the owners of this game have the right to scruitinise those who win the weekly prize, it is obvious that this is happening.  A 100,000 improvement in one day is a big ask, especially when the market is falling, and the biggest improver only moved approximately 4% to 5% upward.  That improver was not even one of the stocks that we are able to use.
> 
> I am not pointing fingers, laying blame or making accusations, but somehow advantage was being taken.





Nobody made $100,000.00 in a day, I pasted the Rankings page to a spreadsheet 3 times a day and there is absolutly no edidence of that.
As far as determing how much a play can make in one day is not relevant. Are you beating some other player. If so they could easily say you are cheating, but just because a player is in front does not equate to they are cheating, that is just stupid.
If a player picks the right stock and trade it constantly it is possible to make gains of 30-40%. It takes a lot of research and play the game fast I mean realy fast, now how can that be against the rules. I would trade over 300 trades in a day, how many do you do. And yes I did paste the trading history page daily so I am able to prove what I say.
Your inference is insulting.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Wednesday top player increased their portfolio 55,000, Thursday 77,000, then they disappeared off the top 50 list.  Me I make very few trades in a day - squeeze them in between work committments.  Like I said if you can legitimately make 70,000 on 700,000 in one day, I'll put up the cash, and take 35,000 each.  A week should do us for pocket money for the year - that's $175,000 each for a weeks trading!


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

Hi rampage,

I don't want to get into the cheating debate, it's not my place.  But for those of us who are learning can you expand on how you find these stocks and what it is that you do please?

What do you look for?  And can it be done with real life stocks on the market?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Trading Matters challenge lags behind the real stockmarket by 20 min, advantage can be taken of that time delay, and if a trade is made at a perticular price, then the trade in matters challenge will go through at thet price.  In real life actually getting the shares at that price in a reasonable quantity is more difficult, and trading needs to be done in a real time platform.  for example ASX hit a low of 51.92 at 11.00 am, and a high of 53.3 at about 1.30 pm, which gives a 3% gain.  Today asx has done nothing but fall so not worth buying yet.  A powerful trading platform is needed to take advantage of this.  ETrade has a couple - etrade pro and another that just slips my mind. There are a number of others around, and tends to give the edge in this game.

But all of this is pretty boring - lets get back to frocking up and bling


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Wednesday top player increased their portfolio 55,000, Thursday 77,000, then they disappeared off the top 50 list.  Me I make very few trades in a day - squeeze them in between work committments.  Like I said if you can legitimately make 70,000 on 700,000 in one day, I'll put up the cash, and take 35,000 each.  A week should do us for pocket money for the year - that's $175,000 each for a weeks trading!




On the ASX you have to get on the end of the que which then takes time for the trade to occur. On the game the trade occurs at the moment of the next trade there is no que to waite for.
This allows a player to do more trades in a day unlike the ASX.
That is not cheating. That is the nature of the game.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hi rampage,
> 
> I don't want to get into the cheating debate, it's not my place.  But for those of us who are learning can you expand on how you find these stocks and what it is that you do please?
> 
> ...





Use the 20% limit to the max.
Find stock low in value which trade at least a million per day.
SDL	015		Buy	354317	0.3400	130,211.54
SDL	015		Sell	354317	0.3500	133,543.17
How much does that give you per trade.
Do that ten times a day what does that work out.
Do that with 4 other stock.
I stuck to stock @ $0.30 up to $4.00 mainly.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Trading Matters challenge lags behind the real stockmarket by 20 min, advantage can be taken of that time delay, and if a trade is made at a perticular price, then the trade in matters challenge will go through at thet price.  In real life actually getting the shares at that price in a reasonable quantity is more difficult, and trading needs to be done in a real time platform.  for example ASX hit a low of 51.92 at 11.00 am, and a high of 53.3 at about 1.30 pm, which gives a 3% gain.  Today asx has done nothing but fall so not worth buying yet.  A powerful trading platform is needed to take advantage of this.  ETrade has a couple - etrade pro and another that just slips my mind. There are a number of others around, and tends to give the edge in this game.
> 
> But all of this is pretty boring - lets get back to frocking up and bling




It does not matter if the market is up or down, it is just a bit harder on a down market, some times you have to sell at a loss and reposition yourself.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> Use the 20% limit to the max.
> Find stock low in value which trade at least a million per day.
> SDL	015		Buy	354317	0.3400	130,211.54
> SDL	015		Sell	354317	0.3500	133,543.17
> ...




Thanks Rampage.

I'm guessing you could do that with real life trades as well, if it wasn't for those silly queues!  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Thanks Rampage.
> 
> I'm guessing you could do that with real life trades as well, if it wasn't for those silly queues!
> 
> ...




Exactlly.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

There are no rules against that.
That is not cheating.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Takes a pretty fair set of kahoolies to bet $130,000 of real money against a particular share going up 0.01 in the short term.  Mind you I bought a fairly large number of Flinders Diamonds at 0.05 and they went up to 0.09, but that was good fortune more than anything.

Prominent share fund manager gave the recommendation - when the markets are falling (now) buy the more dependable stocks, when the markets are rising sell down your holdings. i.e. holding in a single stock may be $50,000, and through price rises they go up to $55,000 in value - sell off $5,000 worth of the stock.  When they start falling agin buy back in.

Looking to the longer term, there are some real bargains floating around at the moment, as the trade is very thin, and the bigger players are curently sitting on the sidline, and small investors can take advantage, especially if a longer term view is taken.

Unlike the game where very short term is the only way to go.  Even Mikat will often start and end his/her day with cash holdings only.

Maybe the top players were bumped on the number of trades made?


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Maybe the top players were bumped on the number of trades made?




That is the question that Trading Matters will not respond to.
There is no limit to the number of trades is there.
It is not a hamper being offered as a prize.
Trading Matter should have expected surious Players.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

not going to disagree there rampage


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

I recieve a response from ETrade.
Seems they make the rules as they go or they have already picked a prefered winner.

RamPage.

Dear Herbert

Thank you for your email. 

Please be advised that changes were necessary to the trading matters game part way through the game. I am not sure why you would have been barred access to the game but can inform you that that is not an indication that you were cheating. Alot of players were barred or had their games reset when the rules were changed. We apologise for the inconvenience and that you felt there was an inference that you were cheating.

You can be assured that the problems that were encountered with the marketing promotion "trading matters" are not replicated with E*TRADE Australia's actual service and platform.

To get started with E*TRADE Australia the quickest way to open a trading account is to complete the online application form at www.etrade.com.au. Just click on "Open An Account" on the front page of the site, simply enter your details, print off the completed form, sign it and post it to us at: 

E*TRADE Australia
Reply Paid 1346
ROYAL EXCHANGE NSW 1224

If you have any further queries please reply to service@etrade.com.au or call 1300 658 355.

Kind Regards,

Rhys
E*TRADE Australia Customer Assistance.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

I figured out who the winner will be.
"reset" and "changed the rules" will be 2nd.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (11 January 2008)

i dont know what rules have been changed, but it would be good if cnbc let us know what they were.

as to making profit on a down market, what rampage says is right.
pick a stock and trade it all day.

i would trade a stock like DRT maybe 50 times ina day. making $0.01 each time.

there is no limit to the number of trades , but in real life you go into volumes not a market tick.

also, the stock prices in the game are not 20 min delayed, they are in real time, so if you buy at say $1 at 1pm, and 3 seconds later the price drops to 99c and you sell, thats the price you get, so if the price is falling, ie 1.01  1.0 99 88 87 86 etc you get no benifiet from any delays. 

my advice to any players is to get etrade pro and play real time data, or paritech pulse , any thing with real feed, umless you play long, in which case it wont matter

mikat


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

Thanks mikat for the support.
That is in no way cheating.
That is using every available tool on the InterNet.
The game is called "Trading Matters Challenge" not "Investment Matters Challenge"

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Will be interesting to see how this all ends


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Will be interesting to see how this all ends





I vote that they give all of us a car   (Or at least those of us who frock up) :

Actually, no, I don't drive, so I vote that we all get some free trades with etrade 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

In the real world only do a few trades per month, and don't use any real platform.  Just buy low & either sell down the blue chips as they rise or get in and out of the flavour of the month shares.  Back in Sept/Oct it was companies like ANG SWK MRM companies supplying to the mining trade.  They along with the miners have since gone a bit flat, likewise construction companies.  Banks are really out of favour at the moment - blame American subprime.  Never bothered with Etrade pro or any of the others, are they worthwile?

Also going to a 'free' seminar on Thursday - the mob that advertise on TV just to see what they have to say as an introduction.  Will walk in with my ears open and mouth shut.

Have not as yet subscribed to any of the share trading publications, they only seem to do just a little better than market.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Don't need a new car, expensive waste of money.  Sould do with a bunch of frequent flier points though.  Want to go overseas late this year, and a discount wouldn't go astray


----------



## mikat (11 January 2008)

a question for rampage,

re the email you got about being reset after the rules change, the only two rules that changed that i remember were refer a friend, and the weekly winner.

did you start the game late and have friend referals for the extra $1000, or is it something else.

like you i trade all day, and work pretty hard to make the profits, and i dont want to get "reset" by doing something i shouldnt by error.

mikat


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

mikat said:


> a question for rampage,
> 
> re the email you got about being reset after the rules change, the only two rules that changed that i remember were refer a friend, and the weekly winner.
> 
> ...




N I started on time, missed the first Q&A (couldn't work out what I was supposed to do)
Only got 10 referals.
I supplied about 15 but only got 10.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

Be interesting to see if Dash gets his weekly prize.  An email from the game organisers confirming this would be nice.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

My Referals.
30/11/2007 15:20	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
29/11/2007 14:12	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
28/11/2007 20:30	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
28/11/2007 17:49	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
25/11/2007 21:52	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
21/11/2007 19:31	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
19/11/2007 17:04	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
19/11/2007 10:38	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
15/11/2007 23:25	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00
14/11/2007 12:54	ACCOUNT		$1,000.00

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (11 January 2008)

No question today?


----------



## Mouse (11 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> No question today?




Perhaps they are too busy answering questions?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## floppys_mum (11 January 2008)

I agree with what you are saying Rampage I was doing the same as you cause I am retired

I was doing 400 trades a day, and as you said I was making minimal profit, but dont forget that the Brokerage they charge is minimal compared to real life brokerage, i would stick to 5 stocks to minimise brokerage costs.

todays question was what is the asx code for anz der!!
and did you notice there wasn't a leader board today.

anyway i heard that whoever frocks up will get the new $3000 indian car coming soon lol


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> I agree with what you are saying Rampage I was doing the same as you cause I am retired
> 
> I was doing 400 trades a day, and as you said I was making minimal profit, but dont forget that the Brokerage they charge is minimal compared to real life brokerage, i would stick to 5 stocks to minimise brokerage costs.
> 
> ...




Hi floppys_mum,

I'm not retired as in on a pension, gov won't give me one.
Paid all that tax and what do ya get, up yours.
That's gratitude for ya.
Had a service station for twenty years then big oil with the gov assitanc decided coles myer needed it more than I did.
That increased the pollies superfund by at least S400,000.00 in one go just in business value alone not to mention the annual sales.
I work helping my son and his partner in there business, I took time off to play this game and got shafted again.
Great country.

Thanks for the answer, I am so stress I missed it.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (11 January 2008)

how do you trade 400 times in a day?
if market is open for six hours, then that is more than 1 trade per minute every minute.
i do a lot of trades but the market just doesnt move quick enough for that volume for me.
glenn


----------



## floppys_mum (11 January 2008)

Glen you are trading in small cap stocks that dont have large volume trades similar to the ones i purchase.

i would like to tell you which stocks i trade but there is another game starting on the ASX web site next month.

hey Rampage i am not on a pension either used to own my own business with my husband and worked 7 days a week, we worked hard for the money and now our money is working hard for us on the stock market.
cant complain i have had 5 good years, its just been a bad 5 months.

did you get in touch with ACA?
mary


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

mikat said:


> how do you trade 400 times in a day?
> if market is open for six hours, then that is more than 1 trade per minute every minute.
> i do a lot of trades but the market just doesnt move quick enough for that volume for me.
> glenn




Try setting up multiple Buy Sell Windows, keep them small, that way you just keep clicking button.
How easy is that.
400 would be easy for a nimble player.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> Glen you are trading in small cap stocks that dont have large volume trades similar to the ones i purchase.
> 
> i would like to tell you which stocks i trade but there is another game starting on the ASX web site next month.
> 
> ...




Only a basic EMail.
I'll think about it over the weekend and got into more detail next week.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (11 January 2008)

maybe its that process that isnt allowed, essentially your opening morevthan one part of the game, and maybe the system sees this as not being allowed.

re what i trade its mainly mid cap, stocks above 2.00 so that you ont get .005c moves, but under 5 so that you get the margin, but a couple of suggestions about what rampage and floppy have traded would be helpful in my cause


----------



## RamPage (11 January 2008)

mikat said:


> maybe its that process that isnt allowed, essentially your opening morevthan one part of the game, and maybe the system sees this as not being allowed.
> 
> re what i trade its mainly mid cap, stocks above 2.00 so that you ont get .005c moves, but under 5 so that you get the margin, but a couple of suggestions about what rampage and floppy have traded would be helpful in my cause




How can that be wrong, what operating system do you use, I use windows.
Now the stock, what you do is setup a workbook with spead sheets them collect massive amounts of data from the ASX and put it in the workbook sort the data determine what stock matches your criteria, then at about 1.00am or 2.00am go to bed till 1hr before trading set up your windows and go for it.
The stock may or may not be the same for each day.

RamPage.


----------



## mr camouflage (11 January 2008)

I took a hammering today, down to #38 on the leader board.

I don't have time to buy and sell over and over per day, as I have to work for a living. But since its not expressly forbidden in the rules I wouldn't consider it cheating, and you should not get kicked out of the game for it.

I occasionally sell some of the companies, if they have risen, then put in another order to buy them back when they have fallen again.

I realise now why they give you $10,000 for the bonus questions. So you think you are actually making a profit, and therefore more inclined to open an etrade account and have a go for real. If you take away all the bonus cash an realised how badly most of the players are doing, they wouldn't even consider it.

In my real portfolio, one of my stocks had gone up 131% in a week  Pity I couldn't buy them in the game. Another I hypothetically bought in 2006 (I added them to a watch list, but didn't buy), I noticed has increased 1163% in 2 years.  Should have bought them


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> I realise now why they give you $10,000 for the bonus questions. So you think you are actually making a profit, and therefore more inclined to open an etrade account and have a go for real. If you take away all the bonus cash an realised how badly most of the players are doing, they wouldn't even consider it.
> :




I would agree with that, the real stockmarket is not for the faint hearted, ruthless is probably the best description, If players are considering that step tread very very carefully.

RamPage.


----------



## peter2 (12 January 2008)

Has anyone noticed that it is possible to start a trade with a position size that is larger than 20% of your balance?

I have done this a few times by accident and the software has not prevented me from doing so. It is very possible that many people are doing it without realising. 

What would you think about a competitor who is doing this unintentionally a few times each day? 

What would you think if someone was doing it more than 10 times/day or 100/day?


----------



## floppys_mum (12 January 2008)

it wouldnt be much more than 20% in the context of the game it possibly could give you slightly over but would not make a big difference.

because your portfolio value could be dropping from another stock

i would also be prepared if i was you to be knocked out of the comp if you hit the top 5 cause that is when they will probably pick up on it


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

Have you noticed how the ETrade platform rejects a trade over the 20% limit.
That to me indicates that is ETrade & CNBC's responsablity, if your portfolio stock drops in value during a trade there is no may a player is able to control that.

RamPage.


----------



## peter2 (12 January 2008)

Floppys mum: I agree it is normally only a slight edge but every now and then you see a stock that closed at 5.70 open at 2.30. This edge becomes huge and can be exploited many times in the 20 minute delay period.

RamPage: Again only a slight advantage but if the 20% limit was assessed in real time then a person trying to place hundreds of trades would not be able to process so many and would have to reduce maximum pos size (to 19%) to avoid any possible delays.

The ability to jump the market queue is a HUGE advantage in these types of competitions. There needed to be a condition that reduces this unreal advantage. IMO the organisers should have limited the number of buy/sells per day to 20. 

Discipline and persistence are two personality characteristics that are highly rewarded when used in the trading business. To those that place hundreds of trades/day during this competition, you have these traits. Why don't you find and then exploit a small inefficiency (arbitrage) in the real market?  You guys/gals could be earning a new Maserati each year.


----------



## mikat (12 January 2008)

i have had an email from the organisers re the elimination of some players

it appears that they "werent playing in the spirit of the game", which if some one is opening several windows to play the game simultaneously and do massive numbers of trades, then that to me is not in the spirit.

day trading involves many trades for little gains, and the players that are trading within the spirit, and the rules should be safe, but i suspect from the threads in this forum that players like peter polis, who made the top ten and was wiped, and made it again to be wiped, and dangerous dave , and now probably ozy, rampage and floppys mum have all played outside the "spirit"

the game is supposed to be a simulation, albeit with some differences, and in real life you wouldnt have multiple trading platforms open, and trade 400 times a day.

so with that in mind, players beware if you are going to try and follow where others have already been.


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

mikat said:


> i have had an email from the organisers re the elimination of some players
> 
> it appears that they "werent playing in the spirit of the game", which if some one is opening several windows to play the game simultaneously and do massive numbers of trades, then that to me is not in the spirit.
> 
> ...




Terms and Conditions 

Under Trading:
Each Participant can make as many trades per Day as desired

Under Prize Winners:
the Weekly Winner will be determined using the following tiebreakers: First, the highest dollar increase in total portfolio value during such week; Second, the most CNBC Dollars received by answering trivia questions during such week; Third, the most trades made during such week.

Wouldn't mind siting a copy of the EMail

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

I think I might try that one again.

Wouldn't mind seeing a copy of the EMail.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

This one interests me most.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 LOTTERIES  AND  ART UNIONS ACT 1901  - SECT 17 
Fraudulent conduct of  lotteries  and games of chance 
17 Fraudulent conduct of  lotteries  and games of chance 
Any person: 

(a) who with intent to defraud conducts, or assists or participates in the conduct of, any  lottery  referred to in section 4, 4B or 4F, or any game of chance referred to in section 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D or 4E, not being a game partly of skill and partly of chance, in such a manner or on such conditions that all persons who have purchased tickets or shares in the  lottery  or have entered the game of chance have not an equal chance of winning a prize, or 
(b) who fraudulently conducts, or assists or participates in the conduct of, a game of chance referred to in section 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E, 4F or 4G, being a game partly of skill and partly of chance, 
shall be liable to a penalty not exceeding 50 penalty units.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (12 January 2008)

This one has merit also.

LOTTERIES  AND  ART UNIONS ACT 1901  - SECT 17A 
False representations 
17A False representations 

(2) A person: 
(a) who is conducting or proposing to conduct a  lottery , game of chance or art union, or 
(b) who is acting on behalf of a person or an organisation that is conducting or proposing to conduct a  lottery , game of chance or art union, 
must not represent to an employee or agent involved in the conduct of the  lottery , game of chance or art union that any thing required or permitted by this Act to be done, or any condition precedent to the conduct of a  lottery , game of chance or art union to be complied with, has been done or complied with when in fact it has not. 
Maximum penalty: 50 penalty units or imprisonment for 6 months, or both. 
(3) A person who, but for this subsection, would be liable to conviction for an offence under this section and section 14 is liable to be convicted in respect of one only of those offences. 

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (13 January 2008)

Fortunately or unfortunately this is not a lottery or game of chance.  That covers raffles poker machines casinos and the like.  The lottery rules are there to protect the local footy club chook raffles, art union house raffles like the boys town art unions etc.

Like most in this game I make very few trades, and only am able to spend 1/2 hour to 1 hour playing around.  I know I cannot compete with the top players, and do not take it very seriously at all.  And fine it fun all the while.


----------



## floppys_mum (13 January 2008)

Blind Freddie you are wrong this is a lottery they have a permit no:

 ( NSW-LTPS/07/25968)

which means they have to abide by the rules.

and the email you received would be interesting to view as rampage says, and fyi i was not on multiple platforms, one login one game all day.

day in day out.


----------



## RamPage (13 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> Blind Freddie you are wrong this is a lottery they have a permit no:
> 
> ( NSW-LTPS/07/25968)
> 
> ...




You got it in one.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (13 January 2008)

Had a great night, plenty of reds, great food, exellent company, Played game called who want's to be a millionair (F know's how to spell it) pissed as.
Great night.

RamPage.


----------



## Spider61 (14 January 2008)

Someone recently posted: "The game is called "Trading Matters Challenge" not "Investment Matters Challenge".....

That's true, but it's also not called the "Profit in a way impossible in the real market by exploiting what you see as a loophole, Challenge". There is absolutely no skill to placing limit buy and limit sell orders ad nauseum throughout the day to take advantage of not going to the end of the buy and sell queue each time. It simply turns the contest into a race between those who have the most time on there hands to push the button.

A simple way to remove the problem is to only process limit orders if they trade off the sell depth for buy trades, and the buy depth for sell trades. The price would then have to move at least 2 ticks for the scalpers to make their profit.


----------



## Mouse (14 January 2008)

*yelp*

I've got CEY shares that have gone down 41% today due to a capital return thing-a-majig.  

I wonder how they will handle that.  I'm guessing that a capital return is the company giving money to shareholders ... but that's just a guess.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Was just going to say mousie what have you done? down to 355 but you have just answered that question.  

What is the market going to do today - normally stable shares are all over the place.  Takes a lot of intestinal fortitude to buy when the market is like this, not knowing how quickly it will recover.  Sneaking suspicion that insitiutional investors are staying away at the moment, but good time for the little guys to grab a few bargains?


----------



## Mouse (14 January 2008)

Hmmm I generally go bargain hunting on tuesdays when I look at the charts ... maybe I should jump on some that are going down today?

At least ... I'm still beating my old pal wysiwyg .. no just checked again and he is 2 ahead of me.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

ANZ & ASX & some of the miners were well down at around 9.30 EST with a number of others.  Yes I'm a Queenslander, and I'm not getting out of bed an hour earlier of a morning for anybody!  Becides I like my curtains the current colour, not some faded washed out likeness,  because of too much sunlight.


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

You know daylight saving not only affects the curtains, it also affects the clothes on your clothesline, that extra hour of daylight will fade the undies right off your clothesline!


----------



## floppys_mum (14 January 2008)

Spider61 said:


> Someone recently posted: "The game is called "Trading Matters Challenge" not "Investment Matters Challenge".....
> 
> That's true, but it's also not called the "Profit in a way impossible in the real market by exploiting what you see as a loophole, Challenge". There is absolutely no skill to placing limit buy and limit sell orders ad nauseum throughout the day to take advantage of not going to the end of the buy and sell queue each time. It simply turns the contest into a race between those who have the most time on there hands to push the button.
> 
> A simple way to remove the problem is to only process limit orders if they trade off the sell depth for buy trades, and the buy depth for sell trades. The price would then have to move at least 2 ticks for the scalpers to make their profit.




Has anyone listened to the competitions commercial
"The more trades you make the more virtual dollars you get"

It is a $250,000 car and to date they have kicked off 50 people that reached 1st place, we are the only ones that have complained about it Rampage.

Maybe because the others in their own way did cheat and are not jumping up and down.
You all think that you are learning about the stock market with this game, but it is just that and in the real world it doesn't work like that.
At the end of the comp when it comes to the finals if you have made it and don't have time to trade you have no chance because it is a race.

Hey Mikat do you work for CNBC because you seem to know how to contact them and have this imaginery email they sent you?


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Like a teaspoon of cement with that?


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

Spider61 said:


> Someone recently posted: "The game is called "Trading Matters Challenge" not "Investment Matters Challenge".....
> 
> That's true, but it's also not called the "Profit in a way impossible in the real market by exploiting what you see as a loophole, Challenge". There is absolutely no skill to placing limit buy and limit sell orders ad nauseum throughout the day to take advantage of not going to the end of the buy and sell queue each time. It simply turns the contest into a race between those who have the most time on there hands to push the button.
> 
> A simple way to remove the problem is to only process limit orders if they trade off the sell depth for buy trades, and the buy depth for sell trades. The price would then have to move at least 2 ticks for the scalpers to make their profit.





That's how much you know, That is exactlly how I play the Real Market, It takes a little long per trade but still works.
The problem your new rule is, it is not a rule in this game.
The act does not allow a permit holder to change the rules that limits a players equal chance. A bike rider taking advantage of a tail wind is not cheating and would be impossible to enforce.
That is his good luck.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

There are no rules limiting players base on the amount of time they can play other than ASX trading hours.

Maybe CNBC and ETrade should set the rule to suit your game style.
That way spider61 could win the first prize.

RamPage.


----------



## Spider61 (14 January 2008)

Making profits in the manner you guys are is nothing like the real market RP. In the game if say SDL got hit at 30c for 1000 shares, and you had a limit order for  100k shares there, it would get triggered for the whole amount. A similar small buy at 30.5/31 and you'd be filled on the sell side as well. 

This has no similarity to sitting your 100k buy at the back of the 30c queue, and hoping to get a fill, then once filled popping your sell in the queue and again hoping to get your fill. Yes u might get the odd scalp, but it is a whole different ball game.

No doubt you think it was also OK for the guys in the earlier days of the comp, to fabricate hundreds of email addresses in order to gain thousands of extra dollars in the referral scheme. Maybe not illegal according to the rules....but immoral?

And for those that were pulled up once for trading in that manner, but then set up a new account under a different name and continued to trade in the same manner, didn't it strike you that the competition administrators would pull you up a second time?

I can understand your stance that it wasn't "against" the rules, but surely you'd agree that it was exploiting them....and here's a quote from their terms and conditions:

"Promoter reserves the right to terminate Contest participation by any Participants suspected of cheating, attempting to exploit the Contest or other inappropriate behavior."

I feel for all the work  you obviously put in, but as is the beauty of public forums, I'm happy to civilly express a difference of opinion.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

Spider61 said:


> "Promoter reserves the right to terminate Contest participation by any Participants suspected of cheating, attempting to exploit the Contest or other inappropriate behavior."




The rules of the act overide any terms & conditios added by the Licensee.

RamPage.


----------



## floppys_mum (14 January 2008)

hey spider you obviously know your stuff maybe you are the spy from cnbc and not mikat, but isnt it funny rampage how mikat has now disappeared from this forum.

i think cnbs should be afraid of the innocent people it has pushed out and they should know cause i am sure they are reading if not participating in this forum, that we are in the process of hiring a solicitor thet is very keen on this and will be doing it for his own publicity and not the money, only for the glory.

EVery Wednesday evening the top 4 percentage gainers are thrown out of the competition come Thursdays trading, because they think you have done too many trades. 

Take not!
THIS COMP HAS BEEN GOING FOR 7 WEEKS CAN WE GET SOMEONE ONTO THIS FORUM AND LET US KNOW THAT THEY HAVE WON?????


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> hey spider you obviously know your stuff maybe you are the spy from cnbc and not mikat, but isnt it funny rampage how mikat has now disappeared from this forum.




Isn't that funny, that thought had crossed my mind also, in which case they are exposed to this one;

 LOTTERIES  AND  ART UNIONS ACT 1901  - SECT 17A 
False representations 
17A False representations 

(2) A person: 
(a) who is conducting or proposing to conduct a  lottery , game of chance or art union, or 
(b) who is acting on behalf of a person or an organisation that is conducting or proposing to conduct a  lottery , game of chance or art union, 
must not represent to an employee or agent involved in the conduct of the  lottery , game of chance or art union that any thing required or permitted by this Act to be done, or any condition precedent to the conduct of a  lottery , game of chance or art union to be complied with, has been done or complied with when in fact it has not. 
Maximum penalty: 50 penalty units or imprisonment for 6 months, or both. 
(3) A person who, but for this subsection, would be liable to conviction for an offence under this section and section 14 is liable to be convicted in respect of one only of those offences. 

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (14 January 2008)

i havnt exploited the rules, or used multiple platforms to trade, and like most other traders i have a full time job. in my business, i work about 12 hrs a day, and about 7 hrs of that is spent behind my desk which has the game playing on one computer.

i dont make hundreds of trades per day, i just pick good stocks to trade, and in my opinion the half dozen, (there havnt been 50 players at number 1) who have been eliminated must have done something against the rules.

i dont work for cnbc or any affiliate comany, i live in alice springs NT, and just do my own thing in regards to the game. time will tell if thats the correct strategy.

in real life i trade the same way, but wouldnt take as many risks, and it takes longer, as you have to que up to buy and sell, but you can make money scalping the market for a few cents per trade, if you pick the right stocks.

in this game i have losses like everyone else, the way to reduce losses is to have a stop loss strategy in mind on each stock. if it drops sell it straight away, and only make the gain you set out to make, dont hold out for more than the market will give you.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

mikat said:


> i havnt exploited the rules, or used multiple platforms to trade, and like most other traders i have a full time job. in my business, i work about 12 hrs a day, and about 7 hrs of that is spent behind my desk which has the game playing on one computer.
> 
> i dont make hundreds of trades per day, i just pick good stocks to trade, and in my opinion the half dozen, (there havnt been 50 players at number 1) who have been eliminated must have done something against the rules.
> 
> ...





I wasn't using multiple platforms, I was using multiple windows.
I understand your strategy, mine was different as would be mnay other players, but it was within the rules.
Therein lies the problem.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (14 January 2008)

Go Mikat!

AWC for those who want to know todays answer. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Spent a bit of time up at the Alice, likewise north of Mount Isa, very pretty and very harsh part of this country.  Had a big day today Mikat $101,000 up, Masarati won't be much good to yu up there now that the unlimited speed limit has been shut down


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Hey floppy be sure that you read the fine print, have not met a solicitor yet that does not have a you loose you pay clause in  there somewhere, especially if costs are awarded against you.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Hey floppy be sure that you read the fine print, have not met a solicitor yet that does not have a you loose you pay clause in  there somewhere, especially if costs are awarded against you.





floppy no need to do that yet.
First one reports the breach of the Act to the Minister for Gaming and Racing, Minister for Sport and Recreation.
 That has been done.
If the Minister feels a breach has occured the Licence will be withdrawn.
Legal action then follows the breach.
If a conviction occurs compensation follows.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (14 January 2008)

we dont worry about speed limits so much where i am.

re my gain, a couple of good buys can make up some huge gains, , but i am also holding CNP shares that are in trading halt that will either lose me $80,000 over night when they reopen, or ill gain about $30,000, so im not picking a car colour yet.



blind freddie said:


> Spent a bit of time up at the Alice, likewise north of Mount Isa, very pretty and very harsh part of this country.  Had a big day today Mikat $101,000 up, Masarati won't be much good to yu up there now that the unlimited speed limit has been shut down


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Am going to make it my business to get up your way again some time in the not distant future, saw some pretty amazing stuff when I was there some years ago.  Was at the big red rock in the middle of fly season watching a couple of Swedish back packers trying to make honey sandwiches in the open for lunch, and keep the flies out of the honey - needless to say their sandwiches were crunchy!

Am also waiting on CNP, have thought about them for real a couple of times then dropped a brick on my foot for having such silly thoughts.  Mind you westfield is currently being dragged down because of CNP, and am considering Westfield as a good long termer


----------



## blind freddie (14 January 2008)

Sent an email off this afternoon asking who was the ultimate winner from last week's trading - no response as yet, will keep you posted if I get a reply.


----------



## floppys_mum (14 January 2008)

Well everyone my suspicians were correct, I lay the trap and they took the bait.

Firstly I would like to welcome CNBC at our forum, and now I will tell them that as hard as they try they still stuff up.

I made a statement before the close of the stock market.

The first being for all to check the ad for the challenge and to see that they say in it, "THE MORE TRADES YOU DO THE MORE VIRTUAL MONEY YOU MAKE".
Low and behold they took those comments from the ad, nowhere to be heard.

Secondly someone asked if anyone knows of a weekly winner:

Low and behold tonight they didnt show the leader board but they put on the phone "LAST WEEKS WINNER WHO FINISHED ON 24%" Mr Simpson from SA

Now I might not be that good at maths but it doesnt take a genius to know that if you are supposed to have a minimum of $200,000 plus answered all of last weeks daily questions that means you have $250000 which means without even trading you have an increase of 25%. Now they were bragging that Mr. Simpson did sooo good in all the gold stocks that he bought last week, how is that even possible? it appears to me he didn't do too well.
Considering that on Wednesday "as screened on Trading Matters" I had done29.53% and that is even before Wednesday's daily question!! Go Figure!
Nice try CNBC


----------



## Mouse (14 January 2008)

Cool!  They're here???

*waves madly to the CNBC people*

I'm having a ball with your game, can we have an award for .. ummm ... ummm ... best mouse in the game please? :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Cool!  They're here???
> 
> *waves madly to the CNBC people*
> 
> ...




That is so deep and meaningful.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

floppys_mum, you are right so far, The more trade you make part is missing.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (14 January 2008)

The AD now states "the more gians you make trading" from "the more trades you make"

RamPage.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (14 January 2008)

i read with great interest everybodys concerns with being thrown out of the game.i play under the name of jock and have spent most of the time around the top 30, as high as 15 low as ,well centro seemed a bargain at 1.70 
i trade mostly looking for dips in mid cap stocks,although early on when some players were abusing the referrals bonus,i panicked and bought cheap stocks hoping for big profit to keep up, it didnt work and i spent weeks trying to climb back up the ladder.win or lose this maserati im going to be relieved at the end of this exciting yet stressfull game, my eyesight is bluring and my back is curving to the shape of the computer chair(ala mr.burns)


----------



## Mouse (14 January 2008)

Hi trillionaire,

Welcome, nice to see someone else from the game here 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (14 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hi trillionaire,
> 
> Welcome, nice to see someone else from the game here
> 
> ...




thanks mouse


----------



## bvbfan (15 January 2008)

If there are CNBC people here can I please have Oriels number?


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

CNBC has always been here, they would be a bit silly not to monitor sites like this.  No response to my direct request for this week's winner


----------



## floppys_mum (15 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> Secondly someone asked if anyone knows of a weekly winner:
> 
> Low and behold tonight they didnt show the leader board but they put on the phone "LAST WEEKS WINNER WHO FINISHED ON 24%" Mr Simpson from SA
> 
> ...




Hey Blind Freddie I already told you who the weekly winner was.

Rampage are you and E Trade client? Cause my husband has a theory.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> Rampage are you and E Trade client? Cause my husband has a theory.




No and I know what his theory is.
Only ETrade client can win.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

I don't know what is going on, but there is something very suspect about this promo.
However I am sure I will get to the bottom of it.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

I do know the promo is about sucking people into the bullpit using ETrade and watching CNBC

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

My first reply from the Ministers Office.

Thank you for your email which is forwarded to the Minister and to the
Office of Liquor, Gaming and Racing for investigation and reply

Regards
The Office of the Hon Graham West MP
Minister for Gaming and Racing
Minister for Sport and Recreation
Phone: (02) 9228 4228


RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Yes I know, was just wondering if they would respond to a direct request


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Good to see Mikat back, those Masaratis look really good in black!
Come on mouse, you will just have to leave those CNP shares alone


----------



## mikat (15 January 2008)

todays been a bloodbath for me, the CER and CNP stocks have lost me a sh#t load today, so ill have to hold them and see if i can claw some losses back. im sure plenty of others are holding them to, so we will see if they get back above .90 and .50 c
i keep reading floppys mum and rampage ( appropriate name it seems) keep carrying on with the same comments.
we've heard them now, so why dont we just move on to some thing new!!




blind freddie said:


> Good to see Mikat back, those Masaratis look really good in black!
> Come on mouse, you will just have to leave those CNP shares alone


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Some people like to bitch & complain, I suppose this gives something new to complain about.  Be interesting going to a footy match with them, I doubt that the ref could get a single decision right, any more that the coach getting his substitutions right.  Mind you went and watched some junior AFL matches while out at the Alice, and boy can those young Aboriginal kids play AFL!  Was a bit worried about sitting in the stands at first but was made feel welcome, and had an enjoyable afternoon


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Been doing fairly well in the big end of town, ASX moved up and down more than 5% today.


----------



## Mouse (15 January 2008)

Hey,

I didn't touch any CNP shares ... it wasn't me!

I've lost a fair bit due to the CEY shares going down 40% yesterday, it'll be interesting to see how the organisers of the game handle it ... I'm not going to run off and get a lawyer though :

mikat, I'm ignoring rampage and floppys mum.  I understand their frustration, but coming here and insulting other players is just rude and boorish.  We had a nice friendly thread going before they got here.

And I'm still aiming to beat wysiwyg!  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

I thought Wsywig was away this week?  Don't tell me that you cannot stay ahead of him even though he is not trading? Mouse?


----------



## Mouse (15 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> I thought Wsywig was away this week?  Don't tell me that you cannot stay ahead of him even though he is not trading? Mouse?




I thought he was taking this week off work to concentrate on trading and trying to beat me?  You're not going to make me scroll back through the posts to find out are you?? :

wyyyysiwyg ... wyyyysiwyg dear, you can come out of hiding now, you're beating me.  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mikat (15 January 2008)

you're right mouse, if every body just ignores them maybe they'll go away.
i understand that there annoyed, but its not the problem of the other players, so im tired of hearing about it.
re CEY, CNP, CER, thats just the way it goes. i always try and close out all stocks by days end to stop just this happening, but because the system is sometimes slow, it doesnt pick up all the sell orders, and i , you and others have been caught out. 
i was thinking of getting my lawyer involved, but then i realised that maybe i should just get a life....and move on. 

just makes the game more interesting now, three top players are all pretty close, and line honours is up for grabs..



Mouse said:


> Hey,
> 
> I didn't touch any CNP shares ... it wasn't me!
> 
> ...


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

Don't get me wrong folks, I wish you the best of luck, and mikat I hope you do win the car, there is no way I begrudge you that.
However I do know I will get my chop.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (15 January 2008)

Hey Rampage,

It's not over yet!  I'm only $355,051.02 behind the leaders ... I could still beat them  

Todays answer for those who need it is CSL

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hey Rampage,
> 
> It's not over yet!  I'm only $355,051.02 behind the leaders ... I could still beat them
> 
> ...




Now that is funny, I do like your confidence, but there is a saying, it goes something like this.
Pigs might fly. (no disrespect intended)

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (15 January 2008)

No disrespect taken ... 

As long as I am in the game there is the chance of a miracle. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Hey Mouse I don't suppose that you are related to Steve Bradbury by any chance?  You never know leaders all might fall over on the last lap.  I'm only $400,000 behind the front runners, and hoping desperately for a whole bunch of eliminations (no disrespect mikat et al) (Latin abbreviation for - and others) to catch up

Oh look at that first on the new page - is that an omen or what!


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

peter2 said:


> Discipline and persistence are two personality characteristics that are highly rewarded when used in the trading business. To those that place hundreds of trades/day during this competition, you have these traits. Why don't you find and then exploit a small inefficiency (arbitrage) in the real market?  You guys/gals could be earning a new Maserati each year.




This submitter somehow discribed me to a tee.
I practice this daily.

RamPage.


----------



## floppys_mum (15 January 2008)

I dont remember putting anyone down other than the competition runners.

This is called a forum so that people can put there thoughts forward on it,
if you 2 have a prblem with that then maybe you should email each other direct, so you dont have to read what we have to say.

Rampage thanks for the update


----------



## trillionaire#1 (15 January 2008)

cer,cnp: the horrorif this company folds i wonder if we get our original capital back?
i dropped a lazy 400 places while i was out today!
funny to see nero  who hasnt bought a share hit the top 50, smart err... non trading!


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Have a difficult job in a difficult and high pressure industry, drop in from time to time for a bit of light hearted banter (sadly lacking in my work environment at the moment)  Deal with legal eagles, word play, pedantics, and people generally trying to take advantage as and when they can - this is just a game


----------



## Mouse (15 January 2008)

Hey freddie,

We ony need to get into the top 10 to be in the final.  So instead of having to make $355,051, I only have to make a measly $77,644 (based on current rankings).

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Piss that in will do that tomorrow, second thoughts no tomorrow have to be in final negots on a biggish contract.  Morning tea & lunch for a look and a couple of trades maybe.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Have a difficult job in a difficult and high pressure industry, drop in from time to time for a bit of light hearted banter (sadly lacking in my work environment at the moment)  Deal with legal eagles, word play, pedantics, and people generally trying to take advantage as and when they can - this is just a game




I understand that situation, What industry.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Construction


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Construction




I do that at the moment, in my spare time, only small time ie:
Houses, house renervation, extensions, rental properties.
I don't find that high pressure though, in fact I find that the easiest of all.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

Mine is a bit bigger than that - don't look at anything less than about 300m at the moment, which means that I get to spend about $150,000,000 a year, I like writing numbers like that!


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Mine is a bit bigger than that - don't look at anything less than about 300m at the moment




No not that big, I stick within my own price range, $200,000.00 Max.

300m is a massive developement, a lot of contractors, that would be a pain.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (15 January 2008)

It's never boring, of course a lot of pressure on to complete jobs early, as is a lot of infrastructure development going on at the moment.  Keep loosing all of our best guys to India and China, big money to be made over there.

No 300M is not a big development at the moment.  New Uranium mine will be 3 to 4B dollars, Huge upgrade to olympic dam project in similar range.  Big alumina project in gove is just winding up spent that sort of money there, plenty of work that size in the west as well too many zeros for me though


----------



## mr camouflage (15 January 2008)

Damn I missed answering mondays question due to computer problems.


----------



## RamPage (15 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> It's never boring, of course a lot of pressure on to complete jobs early, as is a lot of infrastructure development going on at the moment.  Keep loosing all of our best guys to India and China, big money to be made over there.
> 
> No 300M is not a big development at the moment.  New Uranium mine will be 3 to 4B dollars, Huge upgrade to olympic dam project in similar range.  Big alumina project in gove is just winding up spent that sort of money there, plenty of work that size in the west as well too many zeros for me though




Our guys going to India & China, have not heard of that, I thought it was just our recources from the ground not human.

Olympic Dam has done wonders for realestate here, that's one of the things I am taking advantage of.
Missus works for Champion Compressors, do you deal with them.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (16 January 2008)

Lot of Australian expats working around the world.  Our qualifications and work ethic are highly regarded around the world, and our people are highly rewarded.  Yes have bought & installed a number of champion compressors.  Company is easy to deal with, and equipment good quality.


----------



## blind freddie (16 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Damn I missed answering mondays question due to computer problems.



currently running 44th. still have work to do to stay in the top 50 especially that mouse is now gunning for your spot!

So what is the market going to do today with the dow down 100 or so points.


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> currently running 44th. still have work to do to stay in the top 50 especially that mouse is now gunning for your spot!
> 
> So what is the market going to do today with the dow down 100 or so points.





Mouse had an idea 

Ya know Rampage, buddy, pal, mate.  For someone who wanted to win so bad that they were willing to toss money towards a lawyer, you really haven't tried hard to get back in the game have you.

You haven't even offered to try and buy my position in the game from me, not even once.

I mean seriously, I'm only $87,643.31 from being in the top 10,  surely a man with your skills could make that up easily.

Meh, I'm disappointed in you 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Lot of Australian expats working around the world.  Our qualifications and work ethic are highly regarded around the world, and our people are highly rewarded.  Yes have bought & installed a number of champion compressors.  Company is easy to deal with, and equipment good quality.




Thankyou for that, my wife will be pleased to read your comment, she did say they shipped to those places, but would comment no further.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Mouse had an idea
> 
> Ya know Rampage, buddy, pal, mate.  For someone who wanted to win so bad that they were willing to toss money towards a lawyer, you really haven't tried hard to get back in the game have you.
> 
> ...




Now what would I do with two cars.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

Do you really think you'd get a car?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Do you really think you'd get a car?
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




 Trust me, I have picked the colour of my M3.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

15/01/2008  Significant Gold Results for Nickelore 4 PDF.

Not bad for a Nickel Company.

RamPage.


----------



## tigerboi (16 January 2008)

mousette where are you?there you are 315th did you see tjcheb go past you

into 235 with $425,382  ??? even got tigerboi into the top 500 now at 454

$399,840,no referrals,missed 4 questions & dont use multiple windows,

hang in there see you at the finish line...


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

Heya tigerboi,

I'm sinking like the titanic today.  I think I got confused and started playing The Biggest Loser for a bit 

Have been waylaid with baby birds that need attention, darn things they could have waited until the end of the game!!  I had my strategy all planned too.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> dont use multiple windows,
> 
> hang in there see you at the finish line...




What, your not even using another Explorer Window for your watch list.
That's gutsy.

RamPage.


----------



## mr camouflage (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Mouse had an idea
> 
> Ya know Rampage, buddy, pal, mate.  For someone who wanted to win so bad that they were willing to toss money towards a lawyer, you really haven't tried hard to get back in the game have you.
> 
> ...





 Hmmm, selling top ranking user accounts to other players, now thats an idea. They do it with online computer game accounts.

I wonder what position #59 in the rankings is worth. only $53,896.25 away from being in the top 10.


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Hmmm, selling top ranking user accounts to other players, now thats an idea. They do it with online computer game accounts.
> 
> I wonder what position #59 in the rankings is worth. only $53,896.25 away from being in the top 10.




Why don't you find and then exploit a small inefficiency (arbitrage.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Hmmm, selling top ranking user accounts to other players, now thats an idea. They do it with online computer game accounts.
> 
> I wonder what position #59 in the rankings is worth. only $53,896.25 away from being in the top 10.





Oi backoff Mr Camouflage,

This was my idea :  I was going to give it to him for a measly $1000.  It's probably less than his lawyer fees and it would get him back into the game with the chance to win the car.  

Obviously, he doesn't think he could win from my position. :


cheers
Mouse


----------



## Mouse (16 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> Why don't you find and then exploit a small inefficiency (arbitrage.
> 
> RamPage.




Cause that's how you get kicked out of the game!!  Geesh, haven't you learnt anything!  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Cause that's how you get kicked out of the game!!  Geesh, haven't you learnt anything!
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Cause there are no rules against that.
Would also be impossible to enforce.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (16 January 2008)

Whooee looks like I missed a really good day today.  Holding mostly cash in the real world at the moment, getting hard to decide when a person should step in & start picking up some bargains.  Is a bargain hunters paradise at the moment, but like the limbo dancers it is a matter of how low can we go?


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Whooee looks like I missed a really good day today.  Holding mostly cash in the real world at the moment, getting hard to decide when a person should step in & start picking up some bargains.  Is a bargain hunters paradise at the moment, but like the limbo dancers it is a matter of how low can we go?




Cash Gold or Energy.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

Some Iron Ore Companies have a lot of up to go.

RamPage.


----------



## blind freddie (16 January 2008)

I like my Sovriegn collection, and FMG and BHP are my friends at the moment. FDL have a lease right next door to FMG, and there is a lot of speculation there and CXM are in startup & are in SA.  Ho did I do?  Mind you got hold of some RIO shares at less than $25.00 and sold them at $40 and thought that I was pretty smart at the time.

Hey Mikat get your finger out, and who is this dash powering over the top?


----------



## RamPage (16 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> I like my Sovriegn collection, and FMG and BHP are my friends at the moment. FDL have a lease right next door to FMG, and there is a lot of speculation there and CXM are in startup & are in SA.  Ho did I do?  Mind you got hold of some RIO shares at less than $25.00 and sold them at $40 and thought that I was pretty smart at the time.
> 
> Hey Mikat get your finger out, and who is this dash powering over the top?




Not to bad, MMX, LGL. Would top that of nicely.
I do like the price range although BHP is out of the range that I play in.

RamPage.


----------



## mr camouflage (16 January 2008)

Nobody give out the answers anymore. I got a lot of catching up to do. It would be easier to do if we weren't telling the whole world the answers 

I dropped 20 places by missing one question, imagine how many places you could make up, if you weren't giving the answers away

Expect a new rule soon about accounts being non-transferable.


----------



## blind freddie (17 January 2008)

Getting to the business end of the game - few of us getting a little nervous are we?

Think that I hav said it before Also like QGC.  Are doing well and are building their first gas fired power station out chinchilla way.  Had a little to do with gas fired power stations and are quite clean and efficient, a lot more so than coal fired power stations


----------



## tigerboi (17 January 2008)

what was the answer for today?


----------



## tigerboi (17 January 2008)

so whats the go now with the answers?suck 5hit catch & kill your own is it?


----------



## Mouse (17 January 2008)

Hey tigerboi,

I'm pretty sure yesterdays answer was LLC, sorry I didn't post it I got caught up.

Hey mikat ... what's happening, your portfolio at the moment is -750?  How can you be negative.

Me, I'm dashing through the rankings today 

cheers
Mouse

Editted to add .. there's 3 people up the top with negative amounts in their portfolios?


----------



## tigerboi (17 January 2008)

thanks mousette,tjcheb just ahead of you at 235 & tb at 443...


----------



## blind freddie (17 January 2008)

Simsos
*Quoting blind freddie: 

Can you advise which player won last week's challenge? 

The promoters responded to my question.  Don't remember simsos being on last week's leader board, and is not currently in the top 500


----------



## RamPage (17 January 2008)

Wouldn't mind knowing the score.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (17 January 2008)

i know, i have to get a move on. my business takes a bit of my time at the moment, plus i lost about $90,000 with CNP and CER, so i have to  make it up.
i dropped to $730,000 yesterday.



blind freddie said:


> I like my Sovriegn collection, and FMG and BHP are my friends at the moment. FDL have a lease right next door to FMG, and there is a lot of speculation there and CXM are in startup & are in SA.  Ho did I do?  Mind you got hold of some RIO shares at less than $25.00 and sold them at $40 and thought that I was pretty smart at the time.
> 
> Hey Mikat get your finger out, and who is this dash powering over the top?


----------



## mr camouflage (17 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Simsos
> *Quoting blind freddie:
> 
> Can you advise which player won last week's challenge?
> ...




Helps to have less money to win the weekly prize, which is probably why he's not in the top 500.

Todays answer is BSB. it really is. go on, try it.


----------



## floppys_mum (17 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hey Rampage,
> 
> It's not over yet!  I'm only $355,051.02 behind the leaders ... I could still beat them
> 
> ...




Hey Mouse 
How did you know the answer before the question was put on the show at 5.20pm.

You had the answer up at 4.28?

Do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## RamPage (17 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Todays answer is BSB. it really is. go on, try it.




What was the question, it is not a ticker code.

RamPage.


----------



## mr camouflage (17 January 2008)

Dont know the question. Never have, I just pick answers till I find the right one. Todays was the second one down.


----------



## blind freddie (18 January 2008)

Dropped a couple of duds yesterday, and am holding a reasonable amount of cash.  Expect that today will be a red day with the dow falling overnight, might be hard to find some money earners.  Would like to be able to sell short, but can't


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Well look at that, all top ten players are using the same strategy as I was.
Watch out for reset.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

That's the idea mikat, don't stop, eat on the run.
You do have his measure.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

MIG @ 3.02 SELL 3.03


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

57,272


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

3.01 SELL 3.02


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

3.02 SELL 3.03
COUPLE TRADES IN IT


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

3.01 SELL 3.02

RamPage.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 January 2008)

RamPage - This thread is not for documenting your trades but is for general discussion about the Trading Matters Challenge competition.

If you wish to document your trades, please start a blog.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> RamPage - This thread is not for documenting your trades but is for general discussion about the Trading Matters Challenge competition.
> 
> If you wish to document your trades, please start a blog.




Sorry.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (18 January 2008)

i guess everyone has noticed  the top earners this week



1 Cool Trader +81.99% 
 2 Flame +73.00% 
 3 dash +40.56% 
 4 Alphacom +26.43% 
 5 1KeyserSoze +23.42% 
 6 mikat +23.36% 
 7 Ron Brown +21.37% 
 8 hugo 23 +19.66% 
 9 You Know My Name +18.28% 
 10 Shonkie666 +17.97% 

it will be interesting to see if Cool Trader stays there.
he's moved into 11th spot from nowhere, in a week of very slow  + trading

if hes doing it legit i wish i was trading his stocks, if hes not i would say he'll be gone by 5pm


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

I can see no way of cheating other than hacking into the system.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

mikat, what did you stop trading for, there was at least another $5,000.00 in it for you.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (18 January 2008)

unfortunately(or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) i have a business to run, and since theres no way i wont make the finals, its now only about who will go into the finals as favourite, so to spend another hour chasing 5 or 10 thousand is not always worth the time.
if the markets are all green on monday ill give it a good shot at the no 1 spot again, otherwise i think ill just cruise in , no risks.
mikat



RamPage said:


> mikat, what did you stop trading for, there was at least another $5,000.00 in it for you.
> 
> RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

I thought you kept the same portfolio though the finals.
Do you start from scratch.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (18 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> I thought you kept the same portfolio though the finals.
> Do you start from scratch.
> 
> RamPage.





Yup.  Everyone starts the  finals with the same amount.

My place in the game is still up for sale if ya want it rampage .. it costs more now though 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Hello mouse,

Worth a thought.

I didn't read that in the terms & conditions.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

I found it.

At the beginning of the Finals, the portfolio value for each Finalist will revert to One Hundred Thousand (100,000) CNBC Dollars.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (18 January 2008)

So where's everyone in the rankings?

I've clawed my way back to be breathing down wysiwyg's neck again at 224 with $438,514.97.

We should almost have a bet on what position or order the ASF members will end in.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

HeHeHeHe,

I'll put money onnnnn----- Me.

RamPage.


----------



## Spider61 (18 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> Well look at that, all top ten players are using the same strategy as I was.
> Watch out for reset.
> 
> RamPage.




I have no doubt that at least 6-7 of the top 10 players are simply consistently scalping the spread and taking advantage of the "loophole" RamPage. If any of them could legitimately trade the market like that, they'd be earning enough for a new Maserati each week, and certainly wouldn't need to worry about a "real job", or the competition for that matter.

I must admit that from an observers point of view it would be interesting to hear why some are allowed to continue, and others not, and how their "play" has differed. I hope for transparency, the organisers make a public clarification of what is allowed, and not allowed, especially before the final.

I short term trade/scalp for a living, have done for 5+ years. I make many, many real trades a day, so don't have time to focus full time on the comp, but trade where I can in it. 

Come finals time, I hope the rules are made very clear, and hopefully adjusted to more fully reflect the possibilities trading in the real market.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Spider61 said:


> I have no doubt that at least 6-7 of the top 10 players are simply consistently scalping the spread and taking advantage of the "loophole" RamPage. If any of them could legitimately trade the market like that, they'd be earning enough for a new Maserati each week, and certainly wouldn't need to worry about a "real job", or the competition for that matter.
> 
> I must admit that from an observers point of view it would be interesting to hear why some are allowed to continue, and others not, and how their "play" has differed. I hope for transparency, the organisers make a public clarification of what is allowed, and not allowed, especially before the final.
> 
> ...




I would agree with that in total.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (18 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> HeHeHeHe,
> 
> I'll put money onnnnn----- Me.
> 
> RamPage.




Ha!  Considering the position you're in ... even I could beat you :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

That is the most common mistake people make with me.
Under estimation.

Just wave as I go by, early Mon. morning mouse.

RamPage.


----------



## Mouse (18 January 2008)

RamPage said:


> That is the most common mistake people make with me.
> Under estimation.
> 
> Just wave as I go by, early Mon. morning mouse.
> ...




Uh huh,  and are you sure you're not underestimating the mouse?

What is your current portfolio worth?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Uh huh,  and are you sure you're not underestimating the mouse?
> 
> What is your current portfolio worth?
> 
> ...




Now that would be telling, I am sure you will notice on Mon.
Wear a neck brace.

RamPage.


----------



## Spider61 (18 January 2008)

I'm guessing he is either Cool Trader or Flame. A question RamPage, if you've already been evicted for trading in this manner, don't you think there's a fair chance you'll get evicted again? And if they have suggested it's against the spirit of the game, why continue in the same way.

I gather you don't need morals driving a Maserati.


----------



## mr camouflage (18 January 2008)

45  	Mr Camouflage  	$134,547.60  	$343,348.81  	$477,896.41

I expect to drop about 30 places when fridays answer becomes public knowledge. Missing one of the 10 grand questions really hurt my portfolio this week.


----------



## tigerboi (18 January 2008)

get todays answer thx..


----------



## mikat (18 January 2008)

i would have to say that 10 out of 10 of the top ten players are scalping the market.
there isnt any "loophole"  the only reason it works in this game is because you dont have to get in a que to buy and sell.
, i consistly make gains of several cents in mid cap stocks, and make gains, and losses of $1000 to $20000, so its not lways scalping, its just picking stocks that are going up at different times in the day
the other difference is that in real life you wouldnt bet $170,000 on CNP to go up a couple of cents, but in this game if you lose $20000 you can make it back . or not and not lose any sleep.
the rules come the finals are the  same for every body, and every one goes back to $100,000, which for the scalpers makes it hard to make any profits,on such low equity




Spider61 said:


> I have no doubt that at least 6-7 of the top 10 players are simply consistently scalping the spread and taking advantage of the "loophole" RamPage. If any of them could legitimately trade the market like that, they'd be earning enough for a new Maserati each week, and certainly wouldn't need to worry about a "real job", or the competition for that matter.
> 
> I must admit that from an observers point of view it would be interesting to hear why some are allowed to continue, and others not, and how their "play" has differed. I hope for transparency, the organisers make a public clarification of what is allowed, and not allowed, especially before the final.
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerboi (18 January 2008)

cool trader 81% on 9 red days in a row,please hes having a massive tug!

if he dont get lifted this game is not worth 2 bob,i know how its being done

but wont do it as it is not the go,lets see what happens,you got the answer

mouse,thx...


----------



## mikat (18 January 2008)

how are they making the gain?
if its cheating they will get wiped from the game, but i would like to know just for my own info, and to make sure im not doing some thing i shouldnt be...
i can see how you could make up  to 40% this week, but the 80+% that cool trader has i cant see how it was done, considering he started the week on about $300k



tigerboi said:


> cool trader 81% on 9 red days in a row,please hes having a massive tug!
> 
> if he dont get lifted this game is not worth 2 bob,i know how its being done
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerboi (18 January 2008)

your porftolio showed -750 as mouse asked you,do you know why that was???


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

Spider61 said:


> I'm guessing he is either Cool Trader or Flame. A question RamPage, if you've already been evicted for trading in this manner, don't you think there's a fair chance you'll get evicted again? And if they have suggested it's against the spirit of the game, why continue in the same way.
> 
> I gather you don't need morals driving a Maserati.




I don't need the car, I need the Challenge.
I get bored easily & what are morals, in law they change from year to year.
Wasn't that many years ago they hung homosexuals, now they hang you if your not.

RamPage.


----------



## RamPage (18 January 2008)

mikat said:


> i would have to say that 10 out of 10 of the top ten players are scalping the market.
> there isnt any "loophole"  the only reason it works in this game is because you dont have to get in a que to buy and sell.
> , i consistly make gains of several cents in mid cap stocks, and make gains, and losses of $1000 to $20000, so its not lways scalping, its just picking stocks that are going up at different times in the day
> the other difference is that in real life you wouldnt bet $170,000 on CNP to go up a couple of cents, but in this game if you lose $20000 you can make it back . or not and not lose any sleep.
> the rules come the finals are the  same for every body, and every one goes back to $100,000, which for the scalpers makes it hard to make any profits,on such low equity




I am not sure what that is all about, but I'll have you know I often put 20k-30k to make $500.00, like daily. Then pickup the interest for having the money in a cah management account.

RamPage.


----------



## mikat (18 January 2008)

i never saw my account at -750, but i have seen some accounts at -$ sometimes, and i couldnt tell you why.
any that do go - get corrected pretty quickly it seems, and it must be a glitch in the trading system.



tigerboi said:


> your porftolio showed -750 as mouse asked you,do you know why that was???


----------



## mr camouflage (19 January 2008)

mikat said:


> i never saw my account at -750, but i have seen some accounts at -$ sometimes, and i couldnt tell you why.
> any that do go - get corrected pretty quickly it seems, and it must be a glitch in the trading system.




Yeah, if I look at my trading history it says I had $10,000,000 on the 1/1/1970. 
I want my 10 million back


----------



## Mouse (19 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Yeah, if I look at my trading history it says I had $10,000,000 on the 1/1/1970.
> I want my 10 million back




Me too!

I think I figured out the negative balances.  If people are scalping and making quick trades, maybe the way the computer is processing the information in a way that the buys are processed before the sells or something.  Maybe it just can't keep up with them 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## RamPage (19 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Me too!
> 
> I think I figured out the negative balances.  If people are scalping and making quick trades, maybe the way the computer is processing the information in a way that the buys are processed before the sells or something.  Maybe it just can't keep up with them
> 
> ...




We are all scalping, just some are greedier than others.
I scalp 0.01 cent, greedy people scalp 0.03 cents.
It is really funny how people think, I just stick to the rules no matter how stupid they are.

RamPage.


----------



## tigerboi (19 January 2008)

hi mousette at 205 & wysiwyg at 196,im up to 184 with tjcheb & tigerboi

coming home hard at 354th,2 in the top 360 not bad hey?here is the top 15

at the restart of the game & how they are going now for all to compare...

1.alphacom $597,054.72...................$823,439.23.......3rd

2.mikat $572,050.54.........................$884,561.56......2nd

3.ozy $560,868.50.......................... lifted

4.rampage $522,358.66....................lifted

5.ritchierich $515,732.19...................lifted

6.leidy b $498,673.15.......................lifted

7.dash $490,889.09.........................$949,436.98......1st

8.siwakj $477,057.81.......................lifted

9.warren buffet $468,757.82..............$449,085.67.....200th

10.za dom $467,858.34.....................$522,855.41.....11th

11.alanmcg2 $467,202.85..................$551,805.03......9th

12.danr $466,618.29.........................$856,539.82......8th

13.keyser_soze $461,371.62...............$602,650.33......6th

14. mcjames $455,814.......................$488,953.03.....38th

15.rehctah $448,719.55.....................$512,486.84......13th

130.ron brown $401,000.54.................$559,035.84.......7th

mr camouflage 24th to 63rd hanging in there,missed a Q, ouch...

mouse 149th to 205th good battle with henry at 196

tjcheb  370th to 184 within striking distance of the top 10 with 9 trading days

left to go,expecting more to get lifted this week.

tigerboi $429,840.78, 851st to 354th,$111,000 from 10th but just keeps on

putting the big strides in, 5 good specs will put him there.

interesting how this week will go with the market down 10 days in a row &

with the dow off again it looks likely we could see up to 12-14 in a row,

good for the front runners & hard for the ones chasing the leaders...tb


----------



## RamPage (19 January 2008)

I had no idea 6.leidy b lifted was ejected.
I do find that odd, playing style was the same as mikat's.
Now I am puzzled.

RamPage.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (19 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> hi mousette at 205 & wysiwyg at 196,im up to 184 with tjcheb & tigerboi
> 
> coming home hard at 354th,2 in the top 360 not bad hey?here is the top 15
> 
> ...




19.jock $443,248.42......................$407,627.47......600th


----------



## mr camouflage (20 January 2008)

What is scalping?  I thought the whole idea of the game is to buy shares and sell them for a profit.  Shouldn't matter how frequently or infrequently you buy and sell.  If it did the game developers should have thought of it and programmed the system to set a maximum number of trades per stock per day or something similar, and put it in the rules.


----------



## mr camouflage (20 January 2008)

The Bottom 10 for anyone thats interested:

```
25995...johnbarnett...........$0.63......$67,829.28......$67,829.91
 25996...samb8145..........$1,525.87......$66,073.50......$67,599.37
 25997...springwood.......$16,059.35......$51,170.00......$67,229.35
 25998...Damman..............$736.71......$66,084.64......$66,821.35
 25999...ekol................$626.13......$65,158.64......$65,784.77
 26000...jowankho............$301.98......$64,019.18......$64,321.16
 26001...RonG.................$22.67......$64,262.44......$64,285.11
 26002...Stanislav Matic.....$123.64......$63,573.51......$63,697.15
 26003...jannepro..............$1.18......$62,418.53......$62,419.71
 26004...Carl85..............$537.65......$61,766.27......$62,303.92
```


----------



## Mouse (20 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> The Bottom 10 for anyone thats interested:
> 
> ```
> 25995...johnbarnett...........$0.63......$67,829.28......$67,829.91
> ...




Oh that's mean!!

I wonder if they haven't had access to the answers?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Oh that's mean!!
> 
> I wonder if they haven't had access to the answers?
> 
> ...




Mousee, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i see you haven`t made that list (giggle giggle) and still struggling to advance beyond wysiwyg "the mighty" lol .I set up last week for a barnstorming final 2 weeks.What will you do i wonder?? I know, scurry when you hear the wysiwyg roar.
	

		
			
		

		
	






p.s. thanks for that commentary tigerboi,tjcheb and good luck.


----------



## Mouse (20 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Mousee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh the mighty wysiwyg,

How willst the mighty fall when thou spotest the teeny little mouse scurrying tween thy feet to sport a victory over thee.

Keep in mind, i'm only behind you because one of my shares had a thingy (that's the technical term) and fell 40%.  If that hadn't happened i would be well ahead of you. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (20 January 2008)

yep its all good fun,iam setting tjcheb up for a bernborough finish in the final

5 or so days to go right over the top of the ones going up & down in the 1 

spot,ive finally got tigerboi in the top 500 but with a few more red days on

the cards i am going to have to go for a real punt with him,reckon tjcheb has

gone real good since i started a day late around 13000th place & missed 4 qs

that may be the telling factor in the end,i would be around the top 50 

otherwise so for the others around the top 200 or so,just keep plugging away

as i reckon as we get closer several more will get lifted & they know who they

are & what they are doing,you only have to look at the list i put up,5 of the

top 8 got lifted & others with outrageous % gains on 10 red days in a row

coming from nowhere to see they will get rubbed out,so mousette,wysiwyg

keep on ducking & weaving ,see you at the finish line,have you seen the

january tipping comp.?forgot i even entered lol!cheers tb


----------



## blind freddie (21 January 2008)

Watch for the early rally this morning especially in the bigger mining stocks, then by lunch all of the puff will have gone, and we will be back in negative territory!  I'm just hopiong to stagger up into the top 500 this week which will make me happy!


----------



## tigerboi (21 January 2008)

correct if you look carefully any gains are on open which sucks some in who 

then get caught out,sit on the sidelines & wait for the buyers to return...


----------



## floppys_mum (21 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> The Bottom 10 for anyone thats interested:
> 
> ```
> 25995...johnbarnett...........$0.63......$67,829.28......$67,829.91
> ...




How could you possibly have access to the bottom 10 Mr Camouflage???


----------



## mr camouflage (21 January 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> How could you possibly have access to the bottom 10 Mr Camouflage???




Firefox web developer plug-in


----------



## mr camouflage (21 January 2008)

If you had started the game with 20 referrals, and answered every bonus question, and never bothered trading, guess where you would be. 

 23  	vero  	$500,000.00  	$0.00  	$500,000.00

equal 23rd.


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

wysiwyg ... oh wysiwyg dear ... 

Did you see me scurry past?  i'm at 209 with $444,474.27 and where are you .. oh look, down there at 232 with $440,861.44.

Seems to me your barnstorming in the wrong direction deary 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (21 January 2008)

last I looked Mouse did a little unscurrying back past Henry in the opposite direction


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> last I looked Mouse did a little unscurrying back past Henry in the opposite direction




Lol ... mousees brief venture upward is nothing unusual.Go mousee


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

216 Henry $1,650.54 $442,440.00 $444,090.54 
 217 12wilne $429,975.05 $14,004.00 $443,979.05 
 218 Mouse $190,518.32 $253,226.36 $443,744.68 


There's not that much in it kiddo.

cheers
Mouse .. who shoulda bought drt this morning instead of feeding that darn baby bird.


----------



## tigerboi (21 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> wysiwyg ... oh wysiwyg dear ...
> 
> Did you see me scurry past?  i'm at 209 with $444,474.27 and where are you .. oh look, down there at 232 with $440,861.44.
> 
> ...




where is ya mousette???ah de you iz 216,slapping henry de at 230 ye ha

tjcheb smokin rubber at 170,whats holding you 2 up???if you not careful

tb at 346 will get ya...


----------



## mikat (21 January 2008)

Dash is the first player now to hit the $1,000,000 mark , with an $11,000 gain on one trade late in the day.



cant see how i can get back to NU 1 spot when im $80k behind now.


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

208 Mouse $190,518.32 $253,268.27 $443,786.59 
 209 sanday $345,438.95 $97,946.27 $443,385.22 
 210 tricorp $80,507.77 $362,681.91 $443,189.68 
 211 tlockwood $15,531.40 $427,580.00 $443,111.40 
 212 31028742 $74,404.25 $368,359.00 $442,763.25 
 213 2Tall $347,387.06 $95,208.24 $442,595.30 
 214 Henry $1,650.54 $440,750.00 $442,400.54 


And at the end of the day it's the lil ol mouse that proved to be mightier than the wysiwyg. :::

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (21 January 2008)

so  that would be about 5% on that trade alone,who jumped 5% late in the

day?i cant see any...bmn or sek but not 5% late in trading,anyway as we

all know this is the time when most of the gains are made,4.00 onwards...


----------



## blind freddie (21 January 2008)

Started out $60,000 behind you guys, still $60,000 behind.  Unfortunately not able to spend much time on any of this, maybe when I get old and retire, I'll have more time to play games on computers.  Still think Duke Nukem is more fun - little less challenging but more fun.  Mind you there has been more red on the floor in the last ten days than I have ever seen in a shootie banger game


----------



## tigerboi (21 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> 208 Mouse $190,518.32 $253,268.27 $443,786.59
> 209 sanday $345,438.95 $97,946.27 $443,385.22
> 210 tricorp $80,507.77 $362,681.91 $443,189.68
> 211 tlockwood $15,531.40 $427,580.00 $443,111.40
> ...



both well adrift the mighty tjcheb at 157 a game high,still coming home hard

mr c at 99 slipping a bit,can you post the answer mousette?


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> 208 Mouse $190,518.32 $253,268.27 $443,786.59
> 209 sanday $345,438.95 $97,946.27 $443,385.22
> 210 tricorp $80,507.77 $362,681.91 $443,189.68
> 211 tlockwood $15,531.40 $427,580.00 $443,111.40
> ...




Too quick with the call there mousee, my position is much better than that.

Nice try


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

Bugger,

How'd you do that ... I checked after 3.15 (okay 4.15 for the non Qld'ers)?

I'm at 161 Mouse $200,518.32 $251,663.17 $452,181.49 , so still not far behind you.  Will catch up tomorrow when I do my charts for the week :

The answer for today is SUN 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Bugger,
> 
> *How'd you do that *... I checked after 3.15 (okay 4.15 for the non Qld'ers)?
> 
> ...





lolololollo, mousee 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, that shot was taken before the tally up of auction.
	

		
			
		

		
	




in this shot you can see it is wery, wery close with tjcheb (tigerboi) right there.


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

wysiwyg dude ... I'm gonna kill you for doing that to me!!! 

Welcome to the party tigerboi.

Mr Camouflage isn't all that far ahead of us.  Lets gang up and overtake him 


cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (21 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> wysiwyg dude ... I'm gonna kill you for doing that to me!!!
> 
> Welcome to the party tigerboi.
> 
> ...




Noooooo. I'd better do a little work to keep a lead.

Vero has removed from the leaderboard. Thats fair I believe, after all, it's a share trading comp, and they never traded a single share.

Some more non traders in the top 500 should go too:

 31=  	Marlene  	$490,000.00  	$0.00  	$490,000.00
 31= 	TheDJ 	$490,000.00 	$0.00 	$490,000.00
 42=  	Doohan  	$480,000.00  	$0.00  	$480,000.00
 42= 	Ssteel 	$480,000.00 	$0.00 	$480,000.00
 83=  	leese  	$470,000.00  	$0.00  	$470,000.00
 83= 	Murkin 	$470,000.00 	$0.00 	$470,000.00
 83= 	oliver.maccoll 	$470,000.00 	$0.00 	$470,000.00
 173=  	richlee  	$451,000.00  	$0.00  	$451,000.00
 173= 	whoger 	$451,000.00 	$0.00 	$451,000.00
 180  	mdhoger  	$450,000.00  	$0.00  	$450,000.00
 237=  	Engles  	$440,000.00  	$0.00  	$440,000.00
 237= 	Feltch 	$440,000.00 	$0.00 	$440,000.00
 313=  	Christine Hayes  	$430,000.00  	$0.00  	$430,000.00
 313= 	Kobie 	$430,000.00 	$0.00 	$430,000.00
 313= 	Msteel 	$430,000.00 	$0.00 	$430,000.00
 313= 	Nsteel 	$430,000.00 	$0.00 	$430,000.00
 395  	jwaslong  	$420,000.00  	$0.00  	$420,000.00


----------



## blind freddie (21 January 2008)

The more people who fall off the top of the leaderboard the happier I will be


----------



## tigerboi (21 January 2008)

145 tjcheb $371,680.31 $85,702.71 $457,383.02 
 146 Keetz $101,014.14 $356,037.16 $457,051.30 
 147 Leighanne $114,682.95 $342,308.00 $456,990.95 
 148 Brett $456,759.67 $0.00 $456,759.67 
 149 tonyf1 $10,200.35 $446,493.18 $456,693.53 
 150 capmarkpro $456,514.54 $0.00 $456,514.54 
 151 lolabunny $197,484.60 $258,925.00 $456,409.60 
 152 alf $330,357.98 $125,934.46 $456,292.44 
 153 rbertinshaw $24,013.45 $432,118.84 $456,132.29 
 154 iccy82 $455,502.51 $0.00 $455,502.51 
 155 MDM $155,067.60 $300,192.50 $455,260.10 
 156 Luke_Pereira $30,000.51 $425,223.35 $455,223.86 
 157 ray kyatt $10,001.71 $444,425.89 $454,427.60 
 158 Rhett Hann $454,140.03 $221.92 $454,361.95 
 159 canuckinoz $20,001.94 $433,855.67 $453,857.61 
 160 nsx1995 $199,461.06 $254,346.38 $453,807.44 
 161 sanday $355,438.95 $98,367.59 $453,806.54 
 162 MarLee $80,083.86 $373,668.96 $453,752.82 
 163 andrew61 $380,563.57 $73,117.58 $453,681.15 
 164 essay $340,262.73 $113,167.71 $453,430.44 
 165 Motty $0.22 $453,303.90 $453,304.12 
 166 Alien78 $451,397.79 $1,870.50 $453,268.29 
 167 RPSTE $10,076.10 $442,872.67 $452,948.77 
 168 pgriffin $504.33 $452,348.19 $452,852.52 
 169 njr $283,784.29 $168,574.68 $452,358.97 
 170 Mouse $200,518.32 $251,663.17 $452,181.49 
 171 karem $273,584.81 $178,409.74 $451,994.55 
 172 jules17 $303,016.40 $148,713.10 $451,729.50 
 173 Henry $11,650.54 $439,815.00 $451,465.54 




where are you 2 ah 170,173.i should be about $461,000 coz if you are 1/2c

down it takes the whole 1 c ,so 145 is a game high once again,i think i will

leave you 2 to fight out the 100-200,while i rip into the top 50,just so you

see it again......low of 10,441 to 145th,watch ya back,tigerboi riding

shoutgun at $433,391.into the top 300 at 294th, hey wonder what those 2

would be worth,2 in the top 300????if you feel a rush of wind dont worry its

only tigerboi going past you both,now specced up like a brock & ready to

fly...see you all at the end...



145 tjcheb $371,680.31 $85,702.71 $457,383.02 ....from 10,441st -4qs....
 146 Keetz $101,014.14 $356,037.16 $457,051.30 
 147 Leighanne $114,682.95 $342,308.00 $456,990.95 
 148 Brett $456,759.67 $0.00 $456,759.67 
 149 tonyf1 $10,200.35 $446,493.18 $456,693.53 
 150 capmarkpro $456,514.54 $0.00 $456,514.54 
 151 lolabunny $197,484.60 $258,925.00 $456,409.60 
 152 alf $330,357.98 $125,934.46 $456,292.44 
 153 rbertinshaw $24,013.45 $432,118.84 $456,132.29 
 154 iccy82 $455,502.51 $0.00 $455,502.51 
 155 MDM $155,067.60 $300,192.50 $455,260.10 
 156 Luke_Pereira $30,000.51 $425,223.35 $455,223.86 
 157 ray kyatt $10,001.71 $444,425.89 $454,427.60 
 158 Rhett Hann $454,140.03 $221.92 $454,361.95 
 159 canuckinoz $20,001.94 $433,855.67 $453,857.61 
 160 nsx1995 $199,461.06 $254,346.38 $453,807.44 
 161 sanday $355,438.95 $98,367.59 $453,806.54 
 162 MarLee $80,083.86 $373,668.96 $453,752.82 
 163 andrew61 $380,563.57 $73,117.58 $453,681.15 
 164 essay $340,262.73 $113,167.71 $453,430.44 
 165 Motty $0.22 $453,303.90 $453,304.12 
 166 Alien78 $451,397.79 $1,870.50 $453,268.29 
 167 RPSTE $10,076.10 $442,872.67 $452,948.77 
 168 pgriffin $504.33 $452,348.19 $452,852.52 
 169 njr $283,784.29 $168,574.68 $452,358.97 
 170 Mouse $200,518.32 $251,663.17 $452,181.49 ...hurry up!!!
 171 karem $273,584.81 $178,409.74 $451,994.55 
 172 jules17 $303,016.40 $148,713.10 $451,729.50 
 173 Henry $11,650.54 $439,815.00 $451,465.54 ....very slow!!!


----------



## mr camouflage (21 January 2008)

Actually it looks like vero has changed his name somehow:

 19  	SEXY  	$510,000.00  	$0.00  	$510,000.00

I guess that means most of us have actually lost money.


----------



## Mouse (21 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Actually it looks like vero has changed his name somehow:
> 
> 19  	SEXY  	$510,000.00  	$0.00  	$510,000.00
> 
> I guess that means most of us have actually lost money.




Money?   What's that?

Actually, i wonder why the strategy of not putting money in the market isn't acceptable?  vero is just showing that sometimes you do better by not trading.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Money?   What's that?
> 
> Actually, i wonder why the strategy of not putting money in the market isn't acceptable?  vero is just showing that sometimes you do better by not trading.
> 
> ...




U hoo mousee, u hoo.  It does look like we are going to get pulverised today.Hold or fold ??????


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> U hoo mousee, u hoo.  It does look like we are going to get pulverised today.Hold or fold ??????




Buy   Wait until they go down first and start to settle.

Or at least that's my theory.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

pulverised is an understatement


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Hey,

The mouse flew up to 140th spot at one stage   

Don'tcha just love this!!!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

heres the latest,tjcheb 130,mousette 177,henry 500+ ??? cant find,last count

he was 456,wow smashed big time,mr camouflage 260 from 99 slammed

tigerboi 320,horrible day trendsetters,about to raid the piggy bank not for

bargains but super dooper bargains,ngf @0.485,bmy @0.155,heg @0.300-0.28

i reckon we should start a comp to see who had the most undie changes!!!

start of with a set of rios lol..............hold your nerve punters if you can

just buy & hold.....


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> heres the latest,tjcheb 130,mousette 177,henry 500+ ??? cant find,last count
> 
> he was 456,wow smashed big time,mr camouflage 260 from 99 slammed
> 
> ...




You mean we're supposed to be wearing ... oh never mind.

Where did wysiwyg go?  Quick everyone, drop everything and lets send out a search party.

cheers
Mouse .. who bought into OXR way too early today


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> You mean we're supposed to be wearing ... oh never mind.
> 
> Where did wysiwyg go?  Quick everyone, drop everything and lets send out a search party.
> 
> ...




I don`t wanna play anymore


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Awww where'd ya go buddy?

Hey, you didn't take my advice this morning did you???

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

No Undie Mondie was yesterday
Today is red ink everywhere tuesday, forever to be known as melt down Tuesday.  This happened in August Bought like mad, and sold in November-December.  Placed a few little buys today, (for real) but I don't think we have found rock bottom yet!

Just did a quick check in the real world, there must be a bunch of people who are getting burned like mad out there at the moment.  Shame they don't allow short selling in this game - would make life a lot more fun!


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

446 Henry $11,650.54 $383,740.00 $395,390.54 

Watch out kids ... he's making a comeback!  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

henry 441 back in the hunt,tjcheb 132,mousette 180,tigerboi 328,

horrible day..........


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> No Undie Mondie was yesterday
> Today is red ink everywhere tuesday, forever to be known as melt down Tuesday.  This happened in August Bought like mad, and sold in November-December.  Placed a few little buys today, (for real) but I don't think we have found rock bottom yet!
> 
> Just did a quick check in the real world, there must be a bunch of people who are getting burned like mad out there at the moment.  Shame they don't allow short selling in this game - would make life a lot more fun!




well its not quite window jumping time but we could start seeing punters

standing on the ledge if this carnage doesnt stop,me i just change me daks!!

& ride it out,buy a few more ngf,heg too good to resist...


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Know one thing for certain - tommorrow the market will either go up or go down!  Be interesting to see it dip below 5,000, then the wrist slitters will be out in force.  Made a fair chunk out of the august fall, but this one is a bit different - it is a lot longer, and is happening on all stockmarkets.


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Now lets get back to undies!


----------



## mikat (22 January 2008)

has anyone noticed that Alphacom has changed his name to Alpha store?

i dont see how you could do that without being on the inside...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 January 2008)

mikat said:


> has anyone noticed that Alphacom has changed his name to Alpha store?
> 
> i dont see how you could do that without being on the inside...




i edited my personel details in week two from jock to jock (referals farce)
no insider work here ,in fact ive fallen from 17th game restart to about 700th as i write this,but dont pity me its not real money


----------



## floppys_mum (22 January 2008)

mikat said:


> has anyone noticed that Alphacom has changed his name to Alpha store?
> 
> i dont see how you could do that without being on the inside...




Alphacom was the leader 3 weeks ago.
Chances are he has a second account and if he got thrown off once it will happen again.


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Ok roll call people.

Who's still breathing?  wysiwyg, are you there or do you need cpr?

 162 Mouse $10,001.23 $429,429.22 $439,430.45 

Todays answer is TAH.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Hats off to everybody who actually made money today, I am in awe!  Notice that anybody who is somebody in this game is holding cash at the moment - little unsure of what the market is going to do tomorrow?  Bought like mad at 10 to 4 NO GUTS NO GLORY!


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Hats off to everybody who actually made money today, I am in awe!  Notice that anybody who is somebody in this game is holding cash at the moment - little unsure of what the market is going to do tomorrow?  Bought like mad at 10 to 4 NO GUTS NO GLORY!




I made money today 

It was on an online survey and only $2, but it's much more than I made on the stockmarket today 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

mikat said:


> has anyone noticed that Alphacom has changed his name to Alpha store?
> 
> i dont see how you could do that without being on the inside...




mikat as i said the other day a few more will get lifted before the end & he

is one of them,there is a few newies come from nowhere into the top 20,

they know what they are doing after 4.00 so it is only a matter of time 

see another keyser soze there,already been lifted.id say a few have snuck

back in,look at the gains on 12 red days in a row,please they are having a

lend of everyone,after 4.00 is where all the gains are made.....


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> I made money today
> 
> It was on an online survey and only $2, but it's much more than I made on the stockmarket today
> 
> ...




111 @ $450,364,but iam owed $17,000 so should be around 58th,tb cruising

along at 233 $421,450,mousette 163 you going good,mrc 265 got pounded

henry????shot duck!!!!its all good for a laugh:


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Ok roll call people.
> 
> Who's still breathing?  wysiwyg, are you there or do you need cpr?
> 
> ...




Tis with great sorrow that I, at this early stage, concede defeat to one honourable Mousee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Back to the drawing board now looking for answers to what went wrong.Without question, I was beaten fair and square.Good work Mousee


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> I made money today
> 
> It was on an online survey and only $2, but it's much more than I made on the stockmarket today
> 
> ...




Did a little better than that - bought some Swick mining services at an all time low, then they went up a bit.  Thought about some RIO just before lunch - glad I didn't, mind you I'm hoping that they will go up a whole bunch tomorrow - $101.00 is REAL CHEAP!


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Just want to know what happens when this game ends - another one starting up somewhere else?


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

you werent the only one today to get caught with their pants down maybe

alphacom can show you how to restart at 700 to 3rd place in quick time...


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Tis with great sorrow that I, at this early stage, concede defeat to one honourable Mousee
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nooooooooooooooooooooooo wysiwyg, you can't quit now!  There's always tomorrow.

Just how bad is it?

It wouldn't be the same without you (all of you actually)

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Just want to know what happens when this game ends - another one starting up somewhere else?




god no let me rest!


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Just want to know what happens when this game ends - another one starting up somewhere else?




Freddie,

The ASX game starts again soon 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Which is better ASX or CNBC?


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 January 2008)

doubt the asx will be giving away a maserati gransport


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Which is better ASX or CNBC?




ASX you can only do 20 trades a day, and I don't think you can see the top 500 but I could be wrong.  You also don't get bonus points for answering questions and they take into account things like dividends, which CNBC apparently doesn't.

CNBC, was a lot of fun.  I think the bonus questions made us think we are great when we were all really losing money.  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (22 January 2008)

Look how good you did in the game, you should come try for real, and open an account with us maybe?

Except if the market crashes and burns, couldn't have happened at a worse time for the promoters how inconvenient!


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

I wonder how mnay people will actually realise they made a loss though?

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Look how good you did in the game, you should come try for real, and open an account with us maybe?
> 
> Except if the market crashes and burns, couldn't have happened at a worse time for the promoters how inconvenient!




cue the $10000 bonus questions to mask the horror


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

go to your trade history see how goes not counting the 10k for the qs or refs.

green minus red...


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> go to your trade history see how goes not counting the 10k for the qs or refs.
> 
> green minus red...




Hey tigerboi,

I thought of that, but that doesn't take into account that we were investing  those $10,000 amounts and either making money or losing on them.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (22 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> I wonder how many people will actually realise they made a loss though?
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Well if you never bothered trading you would be sitting equal position number 11 on the Leaderboard with $520,000  (assuming you got all bonuses allowed in the game).

So I guess most of us actually lost money. If people realised how much they lost they wouldn't be in any hurry to open an etrade account.


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

yeah i know but thats the best way i reckon. here goes 

green (27) $57,394..........red (33)$49,983


profit $7411,anyone else game?????????


all straight up legal,none of this leaving your buy window open etc etc..

how about you mousette????


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Well if you never bothered trading you would be sitting equal position number 11 on the Leaderboard with $520,000  (assuming you got all bonuses allowed in the game).
> 
> So I guess most of us actually lost money. If people realised how much they lost they wouldn't be in any hurry to open an etrade account.




i missed 4 questions & am aware of potential position if you did nothing,ive

already got etrade & do trade the real stuff,this is just an amusement...tb


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Errmmmmm tigerboi,

I'd really rather not say   Or lets just say, I've sold 25 parcels of shares during the game and only three of those were sold for a profit.

Sad huh 

But I've worked out a new strategy to test for the ASX game.  And at least from this game I have learnt that with the strategy I was using I lose money slower than others.

cheers
Mouse  ... pondering going back to see what would have happened if she hadda just held her original shares in the game.


----------



## tigerboi (22 January 2008)

yeah no guts no glory 3/25 i can see why you are looking to change

your strategy,lucky for you this is only mickey mouse money,do you have

etrade???


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> yeah no guts no glory 3/25 i can see why you are looking to change
> 
> your strategy,lucky for you this is only mickey mouse money,do you have
> 
> etrade???




Heya,

Yes, I have etrade.  My strategy was based on their tutorial.  It works in a good market, but not so well in this one 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mr camouflage (22 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> already got etrade & do trade the real stuff,this is just an amusement...tb




Yeah, same here. Lost a bundle of cash today.


----------



## mikat (22 January 2008)

to mouse and others wanting to get ahead

without giving away all my strategies, although it cant hurt to much now, the secret to winning this game is to trade short term. you cant win the game on a long term hold.

even though the stock market had its biggest drop in 30 years today you can still make money.

i made about $70,000 today with about a dozen trades.

the key is to look for mid cap stocks that have opened with massive losses, 10 - 30 % , that rebound later in the day

eg DYL opened at about 22c, dropped to 16c, closed at 19c with some fluctuation during the day


22/01/2008 13:46:19 TRADE SELL SBM 0.70 260000 $2,600.00 
22/01/2008 13:42:10 TRADE BUY SBM 0.69 260000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 13:12:00 TRADE SELL DYL 0.20 1000000 $10,000.00 
22/01/2008 12:58:20 TRADE BUY DYL 0.19 1000000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 12:51:21 TRADE SELL SBM 0.69 270000 $2,700.00 
22/01/2008 12:45:57 TRADE SELL LYC 0.90 200000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 12:42:19 TRADE BUY SBM 0.68 270000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 12:40:24 TRADE BUY LYC 0.90 200000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 12:31:23 TRADE SELL PPX 2.18 85000 $2,550.00 
22/01/2008 12:28:09 TRADE BUY PPX 2.15 85000 $0.00 
22/01/2008 12:22:36 TRADE SELL PPX 2.18 84000 $1,680.00 
22/01/2008 12:22:27 TRADE SELL CER 0.24 700000 $7,000.00 
22/01/2008 12:20:09 TRADE BUY CER 0.23 700000 

you just have to pick the stocks that are moving in the right direction


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2008)

Thanks mikat,

I did that with DRT the other day, and tried with SIP today.  Unfortunately I didn't sell the SIP ones when they had a profit  so ended up losing on it.  


cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (22 January 2008)

nice strategy mikat and one that kept me inside the top 50 most of the game
until i tried reaching for you top guys and blue big bucks on cer,cnp,and mfs
i might be able to add some respectability to my position if i spend the time but i fear ive fallen waaaay too  far behind.


----------



## mikat (22 January 2008)

i lost about $100k on CER and CNP, but ive tried to just move on and catch back up to Dash.

because were not playing for any real losses you can take risks that you wouldnt do in real life, like buying 1,000,000 shares in DYL for 18c hoping they will go up, .

i think my secret has been consistent profits, small ones every day, but getting them every day, any where from 2 to 5% with an occasional 7 - 10%

hopefully it will work with only $100,000 and only $20k at at time in the finals.

but i guess every ones the same, it will come down to who can do the best , quickest research.
in another 1.5 weeks i would think that we will see a rebound in the market as  bargin hunters step in and rebuy the stocks that have crashed, so the 
finals may see some good buy and sell opportunities.


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Worked out that I'm not a trader, so at this game I really stink, mind you if there is a buying frenzy this morning, that could all change.  

In the carnage that was yesterday, I managed to pick up some absolute bargains (real world), just have to do a bit of white knuckling until the market returns.

Had a look at ASX game yesterday, but only allowed to pick from 100 stocks, might have to give all of this crap away and go back to work, mind you this will be missed


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Zero to hero is only one short step.  Mind you all of the electronic trading houses seem to be in melt down at the moment


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

158 Mouse $95,783.85 $364,064.97 $459,848.82 
 159 Mr Camouflage $34,602.25 $425,208.62 $459,810.87 


Hehehehe,

Hows everyone going today?

cheers 
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Still no threat to anybody, but managed to climb over 200 to 300 players today, and am almost at the 500 mark


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

Go freddie!

I spotted our old mate wysiwyg trying to sneak up on us at position 444 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (23 January 2008)

cant do a thing with etrade r ooted,also got a stock sitting on a 1/2c & wont

sell for me.....sitting here like a stale bottle of piss


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

What a fun morning!  Really can't take to stale bottles of piss so know how you feel, of course unless mousie whishes to oblige.  Would crawl over two miles of broken glass just to hear her piss in a jam tin!


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> What a fun morning!  Really can't take to stale bottles of piss so know how you feel, of course unless mousie whishes to oblige.  Would crawl over two miles of broken glass just to hear her piss in a jam tin!




Freddie!!!

Only 2 miles????  I'm shocked.  :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Trader Paul (23 January 2008)

Hi folks,

... what was the question or answer from yesterday, then???

many thanks

 paul



=====


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

Hi Paul,

The answer was tah.  

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Trader Paul (23 January 2008)

Thank you, Mouse ... no threat to anybody on this end,
as don't have the opportunity to focus on this challenge
intraday and don't use referrals and the like for extra cash ... 

thanks again

  paul



=====


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Freddie!!!
> 
> Only 2 miles????  I'm shocked.  :
> 
> ...




Was going to make it 10 miles, but didn't want to be too flattering


----------



## trillionaire#1 (23 January 2008)

i started outside the 500 now sneaking in.
anybody getting false fluctuations on their share values ,i bought 
shares this arvo in reu for .31 and straight afterwards it showed .36
now sadly holding these shares for real ive been watching the price closely
the price did not exceed .31 at the time it showed .36etrade


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

111 Mouse $467,474.70 $0.00 $467,474.70 :dance: 

Eat ma dust boys   I'm going after mikat :bowser:

Todays answer is ... wait for it ... WOW 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

454 BLIND FREDDIE $10,020.59 $398,539.77 $408,560.36 
I'm so happy I could just PEE!

All in again tonight, and looking for another sharp rise in the morning - no gutz no glory!

Just found that jam tin!


----------



## bell64 (23 January 2008)

been following you guys and gals for weeks.
this is my first try at trading.I've just made my goal 
of seeing my name in the top 500 
oh and Freddy I,m not far behind

liz


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

Hi liz,

Welcome to the nuthouse 

You chase that freddy and hunt him down for me will ya.  I think he needs to be beaten by a girl 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Oh beat me, whip me, treat me badly! - too far?

I live in a house full of women, I'm used to LOOSING, shopping, watching soppy movies, and having at least one person in a bad mood for the week!  Oh yes if I want to eat any chocolate I have to hide it very well!


----------



## bell64 (23 January 2008)

I wish I had some real money
Today was fun. 
Yesterday well that sucked


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Real money is very stressful, but with a little careful conservative trading, you may find that a little becomes a lot.  $5,000 to $10,000 to start is all that is needed.  Only invest what you are willing to loose!


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hi liz,
> 
> Welcome to the nuthouse
> 
> ...



Like I said there is nothing like a good beating provided it is accompanied by a lady in a strapless backless black micro mini fishnet stockings with  seams up the back, and REALLY long stilletos! oh and a mask if you really insist


----------



## Mouse (23 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Like I said there is nothing like a good beating provided it is accompanied by a lady in a strapless backless black micro mini fishnet stockings with  seams up the back, and REALLY long stilletos! oh and a mask if you really insist




Ya know freddie,

I'm starting to think that you aren't all that blind afterall! :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (23 January 2008)

how do you think I got this way, think about it


----------



## bell64 (23 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Like I said there is nothing like a good beating provided it is accompanied by a lady in a strapless backless black micro mini fishnet stockings with  seams up the back, and REALLY long stilletos! oh and a mask if you really insist




That my fav outfit


----------



## blind freddie (24 January 2008)

Oh Goodie want to see my Batman costume?


----------



## mickzed (24 January 2008)

hi, guys & girls,
1st posting, but been following your forum since the 1st week of the comp',  you've been very informative, funny & controversial, all very entertaining.
Anyway the reason i'm posting now is i've just made it into the top 500as well as liz, 

Cash Available: 	$40,039.92
Portfolio: 	$377,634.99
Total: 	$417,674.91

Current Position:   465th 	Game High:   465th
Position Last Week:   608th 	Game Low:   18276th
Weekly Percentage Change:   +6.32% 	 
Open Positions

Stock 	Quantity 	Initial 	Current 	Positions 	P/L 	Trade
BSL 	5400 	$9.69 	$9.32 	$50,301.00 	-$2,025.00 	Buy Sell
BHP 	2258 	$38.71 	$33.87 	$76,478.46 	-$10,925.85 	Buy Sell
OST 	8090 	$6.43 	$6.09 	$49,268.10 	-$2,762.43 	Buy Sell
WBC 	710 	$28.41 	$25.21 	$17,899.10 	-$2,272.29 	Buy Sell
BXB 	2059 	$12.09 	$9.84 	$20,250.26 	-$4,648.67 	Buy Sell
LGL 	9812 	$4.03 	$3.55 	$34,783.54 	-$4,758.70 	Buy Sell
IAG 	10665 	$4.53 	$3.74 	$39,833.78 	-$8,478.67 	Buy Sell
CSR 	12102 	$3.25 	$3.00 	$36,306.00 	-$3,025.50 	Buy Sell
BKN 	6770 	$9.08 	$6.18 	$41,804.75 	-$19,685.28 	Buy Sell
ANN 	1000 	$10.57 	$10.71 	$10,710.00 	$140.00 	Buy Sell

i missed 5 answers early on & had no referals so i'm pretty happy with that(could be happier if i was going as good as you guys). anyway havent made the finales but will be watching you guys with interest.

cheers mick.


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2008)

Hey Mick,

Welcome   That makes a few of you all around the same position in the game, should be interesting.

Heh, just imagine Mick with those 5 answers you would have approx $200 more than me!  That's not counting the one question I missed of course (so I'd still be beating ya) :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## saina (24 January 2008)

Can someone please tell me what was yesterday's question ie Tuesday

Thanks heaps!!!!!


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2008)

Hi Saina,

The answer was WOW 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mickzed (24 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Hey Mick,
> 
> Welcome   That makes a few of you all around the same position in the game, should be interesting.
> 
> ...




ya a cheeky little mouse arn't ya.:


----------



## blind freddie (24 January 2008)

Keep a close eye out the back window, cos I'm a comin


----------



## saina (24 January 2008)

Thanx heaps for the ans!!!!!


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2008)

Doh!

Changed my strategy yesterday to try and follow mikats ... sold all the shares I was holding and crossed my fingers.  Bah humbug, now I've dropped back to 170th.  I just checked and all the ones I was holding have gone up since I sold!

*Slapping my paws* Stick to ya own strategy girl and don't try and copy others 

cheers 
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (24 January 2008)

If I think that the market is going to go up i buy Late in the day, and try to sell in the early trading frenzy.  If I think that the market will fall i'm out.  Then try my hand at a little day trading.  Has worked well so far


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2008)

*hands over the ears*

La la la la la la ... I'm not listening to anyone else :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (24 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> *hands over the ears*
> 
> La la la la la la ... I'm not listening to anyone else :
> 
> ...




Oh come on the more information we give the more confused you will be and you will never be able to find your way out of that little maze!


----------



## tigerboi (24 January 2008)

anyone get the ans for today?its not syb or fmg.......thx..


----------



## mr camouflage (24 January 2008)

well, i made it back into the top 100 today.

Todays answer it the first one in the list


----------



## trillionaire#1 (24 January 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> well, i made it back into the top 100 today.
> 
> Todays answer it the first one in the list




thanx mr.camouflage now i can watch  the cricket

hey i thought mfs was on a trading halt at .99,yet mine are showing .86


----------



## tigerboi (24 January 2008)

tah mate,yeah im around there & i got a huge open tomorrow so looking to

launch a withering burst with a week to go,the top 13 are nearly all cash so

its a good bet being all in where you make up lots,only gotta get to 10th to

get a seat at the table so thats the aim,only about 75k off not alot atm if

you can snag a biggie......


----------



## mr camouflage (24 January 2008)

Have been pushed out of the top 100 by people answering the question.


----------



## bell64 (24 January 2008)

i,m back in the top 500 til everyone answers the question
didn't get to trade much today Dumb kids needing school clothes 
think they could go back to school a week later or not have holidays at all


----------



## bell64 (24 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Oh Goodie want to see my Batman costume?




I like spiderman better.


My 14 year old has informed me THAT TALKING TO STRANGERS ON THE NET IS DANGEROUS :22_yikes: and against the house rules


----------



## Mouse (24 January 2008)

bell64 said:


> I like spiderman better.
> 
> 
> My 14 year old has informed me THAT TALKING TO STRANGERS ON THE NET IS DANGEROUS :22_yikes: and against the house rules




And they don't come much stranger than freddie!!!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (24 January 2008)

still treading water abit there mouse at 177,henry 354,mr cam.122,tjcheb 106

with a big day tomorrow push into the top 50,hang in there see you in the

finals for my car!!!tigerboi at 374(my no 2),mouse things look to be paying off


----------



## blind freddie (25 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> And they don't come much stranger than freddie!!!
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Thats the best thing about this internet chat room blog thingy, one can be as strange as one wants to be with no repercussions.  Life is far too short, so enjoy it while you can, and don't take yourself or anyone else too seriously.

Have my 31st wedding anniversary coming up very soon, and wifey and I are off hot air ballooning on that morning, but not in batman costumes.


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

kaboooooom if you cant find me mousette i am up here at 73,lots of fishing

then boom on open as i predicted,257 mousette whats doing????henry 335...

look at tigerboi riding shotgun at 271.mr cam at 95 hanging in there..tb...


----------



## Mouse (25 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> kaboooooom if you cant find me mousette i am up here at 73,lots of fishing
> 
> then boom on open as i predicted,257 mousette whats doing????henry 335...
> 
> look at tigerboi riding shotgun at 271.mr cam at 95 hanging in there..tb...




Errmmm yeah well, I missed my old mate wysiwyg and decided to go backwards so I could play with him ... yeah that's it!  

cheers 
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

nows the day trendsetters 6th-10th holding cash so time to get a seat at the

finals table,come on mousette get ya skates on into the top 100 with me,

leave the peasants at the end of the line!!!!!


----------



## blind freddie (25 January 2008)

boy you guys play tough at the top, can't seem to get past that bloody 500 mark - STOP BLOODY TRADING AND LET ME CATCH UP!


----------



## bell64 (25 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> boy you guys play tough at the top, can't seem to get past that bloody 500 mark - STOP BLOODY TRADING AND LET ME CATCH UP!




me too


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Errmmm yeah well, I missed my old mate wysiwyg and decided to go backwards so I could play with him ... yeah that's it!
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




ahoy mousette up here in the top 50 just went cbw,cras-bang wallop!!!

whats doing get a hurry on i cant wait goota rip into the top 10......


----------



## blind freddie (25 January 2008)

492 BLIND FREDDIE $91,111.46 $357,456.51 $448,567.97 

Mission accomplished.  Unfortunately will miss the last hour of frenzied trading, work piss up - free beer that is actually cold, must off free beer is more important than some silly car, that will probably turn out to be a matchbox toy or something of similar ilk anyway.


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

hey trendsetters you know what i hate????when your portfolio is maxed over

the 20% & you cant add anymore to it,you just gotta sit there & watch ya

self go crash bang wallop into the top 50,scores show 54th but if cnbc could

count i would be 46th $533,607.34.happens everynight...longweekend so

drive carefully watch for the bandits they want twice the points as well as

your $$$$,where are you mousette ah 253,gee my part timer tigerboi at 198,got past you......

mrcam hanging in just 102,what is going on???? its green everywhere & you

lot are going backwards,mousette see the shares that go up buy them!!lol lol

tjcheb started a day late at 10,441 missed 4qs,smashed into the top 50

today,all legal no rubbish cheating,speaking of did anyone notice whether

the top 10 traded today??? didnt look like it to me?very strange,so hang in

a few more will get lifted as i said last week,oh who is leading the january

tipping comp????cheers tb


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

make that 45th $534,202.42.....what a day..top 10 did not trade im sure of

that.anyone know whats doing????gee i remember starting out at 10441

thinking if i can get on the 500 board i would be doing real well,2 in the top

200 is not bad,tigerboi at 198 has a heap of profits to cash out & a biggie

on open tuesday....45th the perfect posi to launch another withering burst

now on the top 10.....with only 4 trading days to go.someone post the ans thx...


----------



## Mouse (25 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> its green everywhere & you lot are going backwards,mousette see the shares that go up buy them!!lol lol




Ohhhh is THAT what I'm doing wrong :

I should be buying the pretty green ones?

I should never have swapped my strategy to try someone elses, silly me!  I would be a lot higher in the rankings if I had just stuck with what I was doing. I'm definately going back on the mouse 3 step plan next week. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

whats the go mousette no more questions????anyone know what happened

with the top 10????coz i did say right from open they where all cash so a 

chance to make gains,could more be lifted as i predicted???they know what

theyve been doing,no question??? mikat you there mate can you tell us whats

going on...tb...mouse fish late sell early!gotta be quick to make it work.

look at tjcheb down to 250 when etrade was out,now in the top 45,thats

them da green ones!see you at the finish mouse when i am laying rubber

in my car.lol,take ya for a spin no probs............


----------



## trillionaire#1 (25 January 2008)

hands of my maserati tigerboi ,if i get a refund on my mfs shares ill be climbing my way back up the ladder.

and yeah were is todays question?


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

Account Summary  
Cash Available: $601.84 
Portfolio: $533,600.58 
Total: $534,202.42 

 Ranking Your portfolio is RISING today  
Current Position:   58th Game High:   44th 
Position Last Week:   200th Game Low:   10441st 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +20.98% 



smell my rubber see the game low 10441 to high of 44 now in 44th spot

started a day late & missed 4qs should be 18th,any one passed 10397

others????when they change the rules on the last day to who passed the

most,i will show you how to throw a maserati around,what place you in

anyway???if you aint in the top 100 you got no chance......cant find ya mate

are you in 501!!!...i got a no 2 in at 200 just cruising along passing all the

mfs holders.lol!!!see i think a few are trying to trade the big gainers which

make alot on open so if you dont hold overnight you are starting off minus

2 days ago was the day to scoop up the silly bargains like bhp $31.00,rio at

$101.00,plus a host of others were just crazy prices,zfx was about $8.50

dumb prices,you all had to fish the bottom then wait for kaboom,same will

happen tuesday but you gotta buy late then open big,look who has the 1/4ly

due...who????gbg,pem,qgc(still a dumb price)zfx....tb


----------



## mr camouflage (25 January 2008)

Hanging in there. 

 90  	Mr Camouflage  	$93,738.40  	$424,554.16  	$518,292.56

I'm guessing they wont put the question up until next tuesday.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (25 January 2008)

trillionaire(re jock)

account summary: cash available:$241963ortfolio:$230892:total:$472855
current position : 329   game high :16
position last week :634 game low:773
weekly position change:20.60%
ok your sticking it to me but ill be back


----------



## Mouse (25 January 2008)

account summary: 
cash available:Anyone got a credit card I can borrow?
portfolio: 5th grade art collection
total: write off
current position : behind the 8 ball
game high : Oh, I don't smoke that stuff
position last week :up in front 
low: yeah aint I
weekly position change:left to right.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

hey mousette can you shed any light on the top 10 not trading today?????

very strange as i remember the scores at the 6th-10th on cash,anyone

got info???mrc,mikat???keep fishing mouse you will snag a biggie!!!...tb


----------



## Mouse (25 January 2008)

Hey tigerboi,

I've got no idea about the top 10, I was busy trying to play catchup between doing other stuff 

Think I shoulda gone fishin a few days ago 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## saina (25 January 2008)

Multiple questions are not displaying for me today - is anyone else experiencing having the same prob?  Ans for today is SYM


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

yeah but,the all ords is still only 5809,so the last 4 days of the comp as the

last 3 days has been an opp. to still make huge gains,look outside of the

shares you normally like coz there are some that give huge gains usually on

open,so ya gotta fish em late & sometimes they close a little lower than what

you got them for,but if you work to a plan at the moment ive showed you can

make big gains,you need to take a punt overnight mouse on a few big openers

for you,top 10 not trading was strange & mikat hasnt posted for 2 days.mmm

reckon some will get lifted,know what they been doing & its not in the spirit

of the game..see ya tuesday mousette....tb


----------



## tigerboi (25 January 2008)

saina said:


> Multiple questions are not displaying for me today - is anyone else experiencing having the same prob?  Ans for today is SYM




i havent got any questions as well,thats what i been asking about...


----------



## mikat (25 January 2008)

i did trade today, i made a quick $100,000 off of CNP< CER< and AFG,
but dash made $200,000, so i spent the rest of the day making some real money for a change.
Dash is on a mission to end comp as number 1, so i know that i only have to trade for an hour or so a day to stay healthy and not worry about catching the number 1 spot, and im pretty well a guarantee for the finals.

Alphastock hasnt traded for a few days though, so i guess he thinks hes safe for the final 4 days in number 3 spot, and the other top 7 will have to fight on 

i notice cool trader is keeping his head low, just staying in the top 10, after a huge week not long ago to get there.
i am sure that there are afew traders who may have played "not in the spirit of the game" who are just hoping to keep a low profile until the finals, and then we will see some players with huge gains in the first couple of days, and i would say that of the final 20 players, at least 5 or more will get bumped from the game.
mikat



tigerboi said:


> whats the go mousette no more questions????anyone know what happened
> 
> with the top 10????coz i did say right from open they where all cash so a
> 
> ...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (25 January 2008)

nice quick profit today mikat ,i did the same companys on a much lower level
have you noticed the early pacesetters :mcjames and show me the money sneaking through the field ,dont know if either were weekly winners but i wouldnt discount their chances of a top 10 placing.:


----------



## mikat (25 January 2008)

both those players were 1, and 2 for the first month , and were very good at making money with only $100,000, but once the trading $ increased they just werent keeping up.
both dropped pretty low in the field, but your right, they are coming back, but with only 4 days to go, i dont think they will get there





trillionaire#1 said:


> nice quick profit today mikat ,i did the same companys on a much lower level
> have you noticed the early pacesetters :mcjames and show me the money sneaking through the field ,dont know if either were weekly winners but i wouldnt discount their chances of a top 10 placing.:


----------



## mr camouflage (26 January 2008)

after answering fridays question:

 63  	Mr Camouflage  	$103,738.40  	$424,554.16  	$528,292.56


----------



## tigerboi (26 January 2008)

make that a 69er ol mate as tjcheb smashes his way into the top 40 at 36....

still about $70k to make up in 4 days but if you can get into 12-15th you may

get a seat at the finals if some of the top 10 have been aweekly winner such

as mikat or dash,didnt think i would catch up to you mr cam but about

tuesday amongst all the carnrnage i fished the bottom of some silly prices

very late knowing when the buyers stepped back in next day my profits would

be huge,go look at some of the prices...bhp $31.00,rio $101.00 pdn sub $4.00

crazy panic sellers,we may not see huge gains this week but if you got some

quality stocks cheap then they will tick over on the up latest scores.....

36.tjcheb......$544,202.42...top gun into the top 10 this week from 10441!!!

69.mr camouflage....$528,292.56

134.tigerboi...$511,161.98(started as my no.1,but tjcheb went too good...)

202.mouse....$497,690.00(been hanging around 150-200 since restart...)

397.henry(wysiwyg)..$467,645.79(now looking to get to the bottom 10.!!!)

428.blind freddie...$462,944.17(top 250 would be good finish for him..)

see you all in the rear mirror of my maserati!!!cheers tb...:


----------



## tigerboi (26 January 2008)

trillionaire#1 said:


> hands of my maserati tigerboi ,if i get a refund on my mfs shares ill be climbing my way back up the ladder.
> 
> and yeah were is todays question?





what price did you buy mfs?around $5.10-$5.00 would that be right???

there is a story on them in todays AFR.looks like another paper tiger will go

under,gee borrowing huge amounts for aquistions will always bring you undone

as for getting your money back to keep you in the game best write it off....

those type of shares will always get you into trouble,i just hope you did not

have any of the real stuff on them.its been going on for ages knobs living

on others money,bond,skase,hih,etc.etc...the mfs of the world is just a rort

for the cowboys.mfs = couple of lawyers re:king & adams using others money

if you get a chance grab a copy,dodgy from the start...tb


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> what price did you buy mfs?around $5.10-$5.00 would that be right???
> 
> there is a story on them in todays AFR.looks like another paper tiger will go
> 
> ...



 nah,only paid 2 bucks for my mfs shares ,so they owe me about 35g but with 4 days left im fairly sure ill still be driving my current car next month.and no i dont own real mfs shares ,not that courageous with my portfolio.
good luck next week your closing in on the leaders.


----------



## tigerboi (27 January 2008)

yeah thx mate,i missed 4 qs at the start of the game so that may be the diff

in the end,however i am still quitely confident i can finish over the top of the

punters in the 10th to 25th slots,ive got 4 really good stocks that just keep

ticking over the profits,my last i just got so its looking for a big open on ???

monday or tuesday???it looks like being a down day with the dow off 170

on friday but there will be opps.to make profits if you put the work in to find

the good trades,for instance i think some followed the big % plays like cnp

& cer but if you put the stats under the microscope you see they made their

gains on open..you need to seperate them into 3 types of stats...

1.previous close to last close,find the top 5 % gainers....

2.open to close,which is the days gains without no 1

3.previous close to open,which is your overnight gains..you 3 by no 1 % -

no 2 %..you get 1 & 2 on etrade pro you only gotta use a calculator to get 3

this way you sort out say huge gain on open v the gains you get on no 2

etrade gives you the intraday charts at 1,5,15,30mins,hourly,daily,weekly so

you see the whole big picture thru out the day,handy when you are trying to

run down the leaders...if you go thru the asx 300 on the intraday trading

you may get a surprise at who actually made the best of 1.2.3. on friday.

cheers mate..tb


----------



## blind freddie (28 January 2008)

Hoping that the market dies in the **** tomorrow.  Have no stocks, and have to sit in a bloody talk fest all day.  So no trading from me - looking for all around me sitting on a bunch of stocks to loose, and put me further up the ladder.


----------



## tigerboi (28 January 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Hoping that the market dies in the **** tomorrow.  Have no stocks, and have to sit in a bloody talk fest all day.  So no trading from me - looking for all around me sitting on a bunch of stocks to loose, and put me further up the ladder.




if the dow is up tonight then tomorrow will be ok,either way im ready to pounce as i got some good profits to take then rip into the top 10 on the
rebound,tne next 4 days naturally is vital for a seat at the finals,do your
homework & you can get more than the average gains...chers tb


----------



## alicemaude (29 January 2008)

what was the question on Friday?
many thanks


----------



## mr camouflage (29 January 2008)

too late for firdays question. they are already on mondays question.


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2008)

crash bang wallop...look at tjcheb &tigerboi go swoooosho!!!!!


----------



## alicemaude (29 January 2008)

oh dear I had visitors over the weekend and didn't give it a thought last night mmmmmmm will have to take a guess today


----------



## mikat (29 January 2008)

where are all the forum players this week? they should be up there on the % leader board for a final go at a spot in the finals.

even my dog has a chance at a spot this week, with lots of stocks rebounding  there should be some 100% gainers this week. only 3 days to go ...last chance


----------



## Mouse (29 January 2008)

mikat said:


> where are all the forum players this week? they should be up there on the % leader board for a final go at a spot in the finals.
> 
> even my dog has a chance at a spot this week, with lots of stocks rebounding  there should be some 100% gainers this week. only 3 days to go ...last chance





Yo mikat,

Feel free to PM me with some of these 100% ers.  I can bark like your dog if it will help. :

I'm currently at 113 Mouse $520,421.26 $0.00 $520,421.26 after answering todays question. Sorry guys, no more answers from me cause I need to give myself a fighting chance.    This week will be patchy for me as I wont be online one day (aarrggghhhhh), and can only trade in the mornings, but I shall do my best to keep ahead of ol wysiwyg.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2008)

mikat said:


> where are all the forum players this week? they should be up there on the % leader board for a final go at a spot in the finals.
> 
> even my dog has a chance at a spot this week, with lots of stocks rebounding  there should be some 100% gainers this week. only 3 days to go ...last chance





i am there mikat with a game high of 22 this morning,retraced a little but am

still boxing on,i missed 4 questions early on,still think i can sneak in with a few

new stocks set to give me another big opening....tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2008)

so no more answers hey???


----------



## mr camouflage (29 January 2008)

I cant buy and sell over and over like some of you guys do. I'm lucky if I can manage to trade once a day.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 January 2008)

mikat said:


> where are all the forum players this week? they should be up there on the % leader board for a final go at a spot in the finals.
> 
> even my dog has a chance at a spot this week, with lots of stocks rebounding  there should be some 100% gainers this week. only 3 days to go ...last chance




were bloody trying mikat! ,i made up 100 or so places today ,but percentage gain only 8%

my sister missed the $250000 cut off by $3000 friday,today  she would have been 2nd highest gainer for the day


----------



## tigerboi (29 January 2008)

39.tjcheb...$556,479.52,big open shot me to $570,000 22nd,sell off to 39

 61.mr cam...$540,123.32...hanging around in the top 100

 98.tigerboi...$527,199.40...got a few doing well,high today at 64th

116.mouse...$520,421.26... still trying to crack the 100 & stay there...

anything can happen in the next 3 days but if you are not in the top 50 it

looks a hard road to hoe...another big open for me into the $580,000s will

do me...the dow tonight holds the key....todays answer........


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 January 2008)

Fortescue.


----------



## mikat (29 January 2008)

if i were going to get midog to buy some stocks this week for a big gain , i would be looking at SDL, DYL, CNP, CER etc. some low value stocks that are rebounding well. CNP has doubled in just over a week, so that would be 25% for that alone
come on mouse, you can get there...



mr camouflage said:


> I cant buy and sell over and over like some of you guys do. I'm lucky if I can manage to trade once a day.


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2008)

this is bull5hit portfolio not keeping up,how can you take profits????

up into the 20s again but one stock still not at current price...at 10.50....tb


----------



## blind freddie (30 January 2008)

Bah humbug, had a really good morning, managed to squeeze up to the mid 300's then got greedy, and held onto a couple of stocks which fell late in the day.  Am now hoping for a jump in the markets in the morning, what hope do i have?

Thought that if I had a good day and Mouse a bad one, I might have snuck up.  Mind you was stomping all over mouseking earlier in the day, and that made me feel mildly good.


----------



## blind freddie (30 January 2008)

316 Scipio $409,623.92 $75,687.75 $485,311.67 
 317 BLIND FREDDIE $207,720.80 $277,494.33 $485,215.13 
 318 cerro $40,019.32 $444,501.50 $484,520.82 

Sort of snuck up at the end of the day - much to my surprise!  Still hoping for a market bounce tomorrow


----------



## Mouse (30 January 2008)

Well that was a good day!

Spent the morning at the museum looking at dinosaur bones, no trading at all in the game and I managed to jump up in the rankings ... now I'm in the top 100, until people start answering the question.  Go me!  

91 Mouse $530,421.26 $0.00 $530,421.26 

Freddie, if you're going to try and sneak up on me can I suggest you take the cow bell off first? :

cheers
Mouse pondering what it means if I do better at trading when I'm not at the computer.


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2008)

not even close ol mouse now back down the greasy pole under 100,seen the

top half of the scoreboard????tjcheb smashes his way up to $571,526.13


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2008)

Your Stock Portfolio
This is an overview of your current portfolio and account summary. To place a trade click here.

Account Summary  
Cash Available: $456,726.58 
Portfolio: $114,799.54 
Total: $571,526.13 

 Ranking Your portfolio is RISING today  
Current Position:   27th Game High:   22nd 
Position Last Week:   58th Game Low:   10441st 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +7.80%    


look at that for a posi mouse!!!within striking distance with 2 days to go

high 22 low 10441..........any gone past that many????now i got my partimer

tigerboi up there into top 100,anyone think they can get him into the finals

for 1/2 a car let me know,havent been able to do him the best but hes in

the top 100 so 5 specs going off will do it,anyone fancy a go?????maybe u

mouse then you can say you really got in the 100,why dont you put the

answer up......see you at the finals...tb


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2008)

the answer is not zfx or cba..anyone got it????


----------



## blind freddie (30 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Well that was a good day!
> 
> 
> Freddie, if you're going to try and sneak up on me can I suggest you take the cow bell off first? :
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> the answer is not zfx or cba..anyone got it????





NRT is the answer tiges.


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2008)

thx mate,no takers on the tigerboi account then????no catch 50/50 the car

as i have devoted more time to tjcheb now within striking distance cashed out

with the tiger i took a heap of profits on cnp,rio,riv,bhp.cashed up ready to go

if your 150th then its worth a go....send a pm....who knows may snag a 1-2

bagger then your in the top 12....behind tjcheb of couse!!!i had to take my

daughter for her driving test so cashed them both out as i think the dow

is just hanging in there,however there was only 23 in the asx 300 with 2% or

more today so tuff day,but there is some stocks that will rebound in the next

2 days,just gotta pounce in time...cheers tb....tjcheb.hi to mr cam still 

boxing on gamely in the top 100,mouse going ok around the 100-150...tb


----------



## mr camouflage (30 January 2008)

Well, I'm a bit worried. My best performing stock in the game (and in real life) has been on a trading halt all week. 

Now etrade still show them at their current price, but in the game the share price is shown at half that, making me a $20K loss.   (I was up $10K with them in the game)

I'm not worried for the game, but for my real shares. I guess all will be revealed tomorrow when the trading halt is due to end.


----------



## dave... (30 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Your Stock Portfolio
> This is an overview of your current portfolio and account summary. To place a trade click here.
> 
> Account Summary
> ...


----------



## mr camouflage (31 January 2008)

tigerboi said:


> high 22 low 10441..........any gone past that many????
> 
> ...tb




Mr Camouflage:

Game High:   17th  
Game Low:   9486th


----------



## blind freddie (31 January 2008)

Current Position:   387th Game High:   376th 
Position Last Week:   491st Game Low:   17938th 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +7.73% 

Started late, do believe that I have jumped 17562 places, and started a week late, no questions for that week and no referrals!


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2008)

Account Summary  
Cash Available: $539,257.83 
Portfolio: $0.00 
Total: $539,257.83 

 Ranking Your portfolio is STAGNANT today  
Current Position:   95th Game High:   64th 
Position Last Week:   198th Game Low:   13017th 
Weekly Percentage Change:   +9.15% 


well done to you all but just to show you i can do it once heres my no 2

tigerboi,thats 2 in the top 100!!see you all at the end...tb


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2008)

still no one want a crack at the finals with tigerboi??????????????


----------



## Mouse (31 January 2008)

Not me thanks tigerboi,

That's only about $9000 ahead of me, and still a fair way off the top 10.  I figure if I can get from there to the top 10 I can make the $9000 as well.  But thanks anyway. 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## alicemaude (31 January 2008)

todays answer is NRT


----------



## Mouse (31 January 2008)

I'm in first ... I'm in first!!!!



For the ASX game, registrations open today.  Play starts on the 21st February.  asx.com.au for more details for those who are interested.

cheers
Mouse .. ready and registered


----------



## mr camouflage (31 January 2008)

Time to concede defeat. It was all downhill after I missed a question a couple of weeks ago. I think if they run this game again my strategy will to not buy any shares and make it to the top 30, then have a crack at the top 10 in the last 2 weeks.

Good luck to those that made it to the finals.

Mikat for the Maserati, good luck mate.

I'll stick with my vintage Nissan/Datsuns. 

I'll have to give the asx game a go.


----------



## blind freddie (31 January 2008)

I'm out.  Made it to the top 500 so am happy.  Best wishes to those who will be invited to the finals - hope that we will be able to watch from the sidelines.  Never thought that sharemarket trading would make it to blood sport category


----------



## Mouse (31 January 2008)

It's not over yet!!!!

74 Mouse $344,183.96 $211,887.61 $556,071.57 

I had hoped to get some on closing and go all in for a big gamble, but I missed.  That could be a good thing if the market goes down in the morning.

I reckon one more week and I will be in the top 20 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (31 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> It's not over yet!!!!
> 
> 74 Mouse $344,183.96 $211,887.61 $556,071.57
> 
> ...




er...time is not on our side mouse
jock (97th:$548,581)250th this morning,if only another week eh


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> Not me thanks tigerboi,
> 
> That's only about $9000 ahead of me, and still a fair way off the top 10.  I figure if I can get from there to the top 10 I can make the $9000 as well.  But thanks anyway.
> 
> ...



mouse i was aware of that.it was a chance for someone back in the ruck to

show some dashbut in any case ive had 2 in the top 65 at one stage,but its
hard to buy-sell with just the one,so while hes gone well the 4 questions i

missed at the start would have put tjcheb right in the top 15,i found once

you get in the top 40 its hard going,got a high of 22 but couldnt sell quick

enough to stay,its got me rooted how you can make 400 trades as someone

said here,your portfolio wont keep up & buy at the right prices so many

times had to sell at a loss,all in all ive done real well,within the rules also,

none of this trading after 4.00 as some people have done,leaving their buy

windows open & snagging off market trades at very low prices so thats how

some have gone like a rocket,how do i know?it happened to me by mistake

one day i forgot i had left a buy there & at 4.28 it got a cross trade,the

same thing went on in the usa version of the game as i found a website that

told how people were leaving the buy open,also the was sneaky trading on

the monday holiday as i left a part fill ed pem buy for open tuesday but

when i went to the question on monday i seen that part of my $10,000

on the previous question was gone....


28/01/2008 10:02:55 TRADE BUY PEM 1.61 2000 $0.00 ..........

anyway got it all on the roll of one dice tomorrow,but the 10.00-11.00 time

is too hectic for the computer,interesting to see if the finalists would post

their trading history????if i made it i would,good luck mouse,wysiwyg,mr cam,

mikat & all the others for the final day tomorrow,tuff gig to run the leaders

down in the current market,so congrats to all who played in the spirit of the

game & to the blatant cheats who didnt think outrageous profits on days

where every stock was red,you know who you are,have a good long hard

look at yourself....cheers tb..aka tjcheb...


----------



## tigerboi (31 January 2008)

AMC will get you all another 10 grand large........


----------



## mr camouflage (31 January 2008)

Mouse said:


> It's not over yet!!!!
> 
> I reckon one more week and I will be in the top 20
> 
> ...





Ummmm. But there's only one day left in the competition. Better make that last dash tomorrow

Competition ends this Friday for anyone that didn't make it to the top 10, or win a weekly prize.


----------



## mikat (31 January 2008)

i have to say that the last 10 weeks or so have been pretty hard work, and i think that im the only player who has been in the top 10 for pretty well all of the comp, except for 1 week when i went to 47, and at the start i was in at over 1000. that wont count for aything in the finals though

i also have to say that i have never used any advantage of out of market trades, and i would think that with modern technology the people running the show would be able to pick that up, as every trade is time stamped, and would probably explain why so many have been excluded.

win lose or draw i have played within the spirit of the rules, but with only two weeks of the finals, i am betting that luck will play more part in who wins than skill. 
in my opinion it should have been a 12 week run , with the winner the highest at the end. 
you could argue that im just saying that because im at the top, but every one has had the same opportunities in the game, and some play harder than others.

as to posting my trades, i would be happy to email to any one interested in what i played and how, but its pretty long.
i think i did about 3000 trades over 10 weeks, or about 60 per day .
if any one wants to review it they can email me direct at qcrestaurant@bigpond.com

with one day left i hope every one in this forum has a last go at a spot, and i will have one last go at the no spot going into the finals
mikat


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2008)

On several occasions last week I tried to day trade like a few have suggested. I had web-iress open and could see the market depth and the sales as they went through. I was trying to get 0.01 moves in CNP and CER, so volume was not a problem. The fastest trade I could manage in those few occasions was about 7 min for a round trip. It took about 2-3 minutes for the buy to register and another 2-3 minutes for the sell to register and this was when the price action was perfect. Many times price traded at my buy and sell prices without registering a trade. It was frustrating knowing that my computer setup was lacking the functionality that the leaders had. I noticed that my few sell at market orders were being filled upto 18 minutes later. Slippage was both positive and negative. 

It was not a level playing field, much like the real market in many ways. I am not complaining as I failed to even make an overall profit. Very few did and if I had acheived this reasonable goal I would have been very happy as it turns out. 

There were many times during this comp. that I found myself trading like the majority (that lose). I hung onto stocks that were going down and even used the bonus dollars to average down. It was a shock to see myself fall back into bad habits. I am thankful for being made aware that my bad habits are still there lurking beneath the surface. I wrote a few harsh words to myself that day. In this volatile market it was a valuable and inexpensive lesson. 

Thanks for all the discussion in this thread. It was a fun diversion as our markets dropped.


----------



## mikat (31 January 2008)

i dont know what data supply you were using, but unless you were subscibing to etrade ie etrade pro , or paritech, or meta stock etc, your price and market depth would be 20 min delayed, so when you thought you were buying ata a price, you werent , this could also work in your favour, but i would think that on most occasions it would work against you.
delayed data would be fine for investing , ie buy a stock to hold over 1 day, but to day trade , and to have been at the top end you need real time data.

some days for me the trading platform would be incredidbly slow to register a price, due i would say to the large amount of players and data to update every second, and i got caught at end of day on several occasions with stocks that had hit a price, but failed to register a sale.

but as they say, the same problems were there for everyone, and for the top ten and ten weekly winners, it comes  down to who had the best technical analysis of data, and who worked at it the hardest




peter2 said:


> On several occasions last week I tried to day trade like a few have suggested. I had web-iress open and could see the market depth and the sales as they went through. I was trying to get 0.01 moves in CNP and CER, so volume was not a problem. The fastest trade I could manage in those few occasions was about 7 min for a round trip. It took about 2-3 minutes for the buy to register and another 2-3 minutes for the sell to register and this was when the price action was perfect. Many times price traded at my buy and sell prices without registering a trade. It was frustrating knowing that my computer setup was lacking the functionality that the leaders had. I noticed that my few sell at market orders were being filled upto 18 minutes later. Slippage was both positive and negative.
> 
> It was not a level playing field, much like the real market in many ways. I am not complaining as I failed to even make an overall profit. Very few did and if I had acheived this reasonable goal I would have been very happy as it turns out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 January 2008)

peter2 said:


> I am not complaining as I failed to even make an overall profit. Very few did and if I had acheived this reasonable goal I would have been very happy as it turns out.
> 
> There were many times during this comp. that I found myself trading like the majority (that lose). I hung onto stocks that were going down and even used the bonus dollars to average down.




My thoughts exactly.I tried devoting time to trading in the comp. and every 7/10 entries dived straight away and didn`t pull out.So i held and no recovery so lost on most trades.(someone say stop loss)Paladin 5 entries 5 losses.All up on PDN about $45000.Biggest mistake .... BUY AND HOLD.ouch.Beats me how you can get over 1000% in a down trending market 

Well done mousee  good luck in the ASX comp.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (1 February 2008)

what a long game this has been!
it would have been nice to make the finals and a chance at the car.
if nothing else i hope this intense competion will improve my real trading skills
and net me some tidy bucks in the future. Good luck in the finals mikat
and stick to the same formula that got you there.

anybody care to list their best three stocks over the course?

mine were: lynas , centro , envestra.


----------



## Mouse (1 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Ummmm. But there's only one day left in the competition. Better make that last dash tomorrow
> 
> Competition ends this Friday for anyone that didn't make it to the top 10, or win a weekly prize.





Shhhhhhhhhh!!!  The organisers of the game have made other changes, surely they could extend it and give me another week or two so that I have a chance at winning! 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (1 February 2008)

Has been an interesting time to play.  we have had bulls, bears and a big correction right in the middle of it all.  Adding all of my reds and greens, the greens are only marginally ahead, so I would have been better off sitting on the cash.  Mind you as the game is only short term, so short term strategies have to be used, rather than real life longer term strategies.  Don't know how micat can be involved in the food industry, and have time to play these games.  Been involved in food myself, and is a fairly intense industry to be in!


----------



## tigerboi (1 February 2008)

once again total bull****,when you try to sell on a high you get zero

very frustrating....


----------



## ithatheekret (1 February 2008)

A little birdie told me AMC was todays answer to some question in relation to this game .


----------



## mr camouflage (1 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Competition ends this Friday for anyone that didn't make it to the top 10, or win a weekly prize.




Actually there may still be hope for people just outside the top 10.

If any of the accounts in the top 10 were weekly winners, or on person has multiple accounts they will take the next person from number 11 onwards until they have 20 players for the finals. Well thats what I understand the rules to be.



> After the end of the ten (10) weeks listed above, the ten (10) Weekly Prize winners together with the Participants with the ten (10) highest portfolio valuations (collectively, the “Finalists”) will compete for the Grand Prize in a play-off during the remaining two (2) weeks of the Contest (the “Finals”).  For a detailed explanation of portfolio valuation, see below.  In the event that a Weekly Winner is later determined to be ineligible for whatever reason, the Participant with the next highest portfolio valuation for that week will be deemed eligible for that Weekly Prize, however, in such event, there will be no replacement players added to the Finals.  If one or more Weekly Winners(s) also has a top ten portfolio, the Participant with the next highest portfolios(s) will be eligible to participate in the Finals as a Finalist. For purposes of clarification, each Participant may only receive one (1) place in the Finals, irrespective of the number of portfolios entered. The following information is required for registration: first name, last name, valid email address, state of legal residence, telephone number (optional) and year of birth.


----------



## Mouse (1 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Actually there may still be hope for people just outside the top 10.
> 
> If any of the accounts in the top 10 were weekly winners, or on person has multiple accounts they will take the next person from number 11 onwards until they have 20 players for the finals. Well thats what I understand the rules to be.




92 Mouse $6,308.04 $561,051.22 $567,359.26 

Great!  I'm in with a chance provided 82 of the 91 ahead of me are either cheating, doubled up, weekly winners, or otherwise disqualified 

Go the mouse!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (1 February 2008)

damned if jock could catch that speedy little mouse, great finish mikat,tigerboi
is that it ,is it over!,maybe bloomberg and commsec could team up and give away a lamborghini


----------



## Mouse (1 February 2008)

So .....

Where'd we all finish?

86 Mouse $6,308.04 $564,363.22 $570,671.26 

I'm happy with my result.  It would be interesting to know just how many people were playing and what the averages and who was the lowest etc.  I hope they post some figures 

Thanks to everyone who shared answers, strategies, ideas and fun in this thread I really enjoyed it.

Oh, and wysiwyg me ol buddy  .. nah nah ne nah nah :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trillionaire#1 (1 February 2008)

Jock :94th :$567843.

$100000 start money + bonuses + 6 referals,woops i actually 
blew about $38000


----------



## tigerboi (1 February 2008)

look at tjcheb aka tigerbois finish,25th & the 4 missed questions would of had

me in 16th,tigerboi my no.2 cashed him out today to finish in 132nd place,all

legal no rubbish cheating like some,3 best for tb was cnp,afg,bhp worst. gbg

twice...ouch! over to tjcheb his 3 best was cnp good trades,bnb,dyl,this

morning got really good profits on reu & rat,just knew they would open up big

but couldnt sell chc for an even much bigger profit,then threw it all on the 

banks which had copped a hammering for 2 days,tosed in the trusty old wes

to take me to the finish line,only 430 trades for tjcheb & he didnt sell a stock

until the 14th day of the game(27th nov.)tb made 315 trades.well its been

a good week my daughter got her Ps,i won the jan.tipping comp,& cracked

the top 25 in the game,make that 24th looking at the updated scores....

congrats mouse at 86th cracked the ton for good!,mr cam 159th,wysiwyg

back there at 317th.cheers tb..aka.tjcheb....


----------



## tigerboi (1 February 2008)

no referrals for tjcheb or tigerboi,good stuff jock into the top 100,tuff work

with market at present...tb


----------



## Mouse (1 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> no referrals for tjcheb or tigerboi,good stuff jock into the top 100,tuff work
> 
> with market at present...tb




I ended up with 3 referrals, and one missed question.  If you add in the money I missed that way I would be up in the top 30 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## bell64 (1 February 2008)

I missed 4 questions no referrals made some really dumb mistakes.
game highest 460 
finish place   704 :bonk:
learned alot, had lots of fun reading the freindly banter
good luck mikat


----------



## mr camouflage (1 February 2008)

Heres where I ended up.

 159  	Mr Camouflage  	$551,022.59

Game high was 17th.

If you take away all the bonuses, I would have had lost $25,977.41 of the original $100,000 starting money.

My best profits came from MGX, $20,017.38

Biggest mistake I made was hanging on to falling shares because I thought they might come back up, when I should have cut my losses and sold.

So I wonder what happens Monday.  Will we be able to log in and watch the finalists battle it out?

The ASX game starts soon, but first prize it $1000. Hardly seems worth the effort, when compared to a $250,000 Maserati.  Come on ASX $50,000 would make me interested.


----------



## mikat (1 February 2008)

for anybody interested

below is an extract from email from CNBC

Here are some special conditions for the finals

· From Monday February 3 your portfolio will be adjusted to $100,000 prior to
market open at 10am. 

· There are no trivia question and no refer a friend bonuses. 

· Brokerage fees still apply. 

· There is a limit of 25 trades per day for the duration of the final (a trade
is considered a buy or sell)


seems they want to make up new rules right at the end of the game , just to f*ck everybody around


----------



## mickzed (2 February 2008)

hi folks,
just to let you all know how i went,

Cash Available:  	$35,239.12
Portfolio: 	$475,385.03
Total: 	$510,624.15
 Ranking

Your portfolio is RISING today 
Current Position:   411st 	Game High:   388th
Position Last Week:   411st 	Game Low:   18276th
Weekly Percentage Change:   +11.74% 	 
Open Positions

Stock 	Quantity 	Initial 	Current 	Positions 	P/L 	Trade
BSL 	5400 	$9.69 	$10.50 	$56,700.00 	$4,374.00 	Buy Sell
BHP 	2258 	$38.71 	$38.55 	$87,034.61 	-$369.70 	Buy Sell
OST 	8090 	$6.43 	$6.71 	$54,283.90 	$2,253.37 	Buy Sell
WBC 	710 	$28.41 	$26.49 	$18,804.35 	-$1,367.04 	Buy Sell
LGL 	14812 	$3.92 	$3.69 	$54,582.22 	-$3,410.02 	Buy Sell
BKN 	6770 	$9.08 	$6.70 	$45,325.15 	-$16,164.88 	Buy Sell
ANN 	1000 	$10.57 	$11.88 	$11,875.00 	$1,305.00 	Buy Sell
ERA 	2118 	$18.71 	$19.86 	$42,052.89 	$2,425.11 	Buy Sell
RIO 	822 	$114.26 	$127.41 	$104,726.91 	$10,808.11 	Buy Sell

happy to have finished at 411, could have been happier with a top 10 finish.
as you can see my worst buy was BKN  and my best was RIO.
good luck to all tha made it into the finals.
are we all using this site for the ASX game or another?
cheers mick


----------



## tigerboi (2 February 2008)

the best way to find how you went is add up your gains minus your losses so

tjchebs gains were $153,703....losses $76,561.....profit...$77,142....

i see there is now a limit of 25 trades a day,mmmmm

i would like to see the top 10 trading history until then im not convinced it 

was all above board,re:trading after close in off market trades, i simply dont

believe the top 10 is that much better than say the next 20 players,for

example in the holidays ron brown fell way back to 130th then right into the

top 10 very quickly......as for the winner it will be whoever leaves their buy

windows open & catches the most off market trades from 4.10 onwards to 

then get the huge gains in the morning,thats how it done folks the gains

you thought nah how has he gone from from there to here in quick time,

thats why the top 10 wont post trading histories,times will show off market

trading,anyway i will throw a curly one in by going for 12th place ALANMCG2

if he gets a start in the finals,he has been probably the most consistent

right from the start,always around 12th-15th...good luck in the finals,..tb


----------



## Spider61 (2 February 2008)

Hey tb, I hope alanmcg2 gets a place in the finals....I am he! I think a couple  ahead of me were weekly winners, so hoping to sneak a spot.

I short term trade for a living, so have found it extremely challenging to find the  time to do the contest justice. In a normal trading day in the real world it's not at all unusual for me to do 50+ trades a day, and usually hold anywhere between 20-40 open positions, so to trade in my style in the competition is a fair strain on the old grey matter as you could imagine, and when it comes to the crunch I need to give priority to the trading that earns me real money.

I can assure you I have never tried any dodgy way of getting orders filled, and personally doubt that is how the leaders have been doing so well. What I'm sure some are doing is finding liquid, high volume stocks, and just buying and selling the spread with limit orders, over and over again. It wouldn't be too hard to find 5 suitable stocks and just buy/sell over and over all day. Only 1 tick per trade maybe but it would soon add up. Against the spirit of the game?...I think so

Of course it's totally unrelated to trading the real market, because in the comp you never have to place your order at the back of the buy/sell queue.  If only it was possible, you could do a Maserati every week lol.

In the comp I've been looking to ride the little intraday runs and ranges you see in many stocks, be it 2 ticks or 200, but will lock in a tick or break even at first sign of a stall. I've also had a couple of decent drawdown days where I've had to simply ignore the comp for a while to focus on my real stocks, especially with all this amazing recent volatility.

I'd hate to think how much in real terms the competition has cost me in missed opportunities by not giving 100% focus to my real trading, but I love working in a frantic atmosphere, and maybe that's why I stuck at the comp, I definitely enjoyed the challenge.

I also try to keep my blog current during the day, so it's all been getting a bit of a handful!

I've really enjoyed reading all the banter here, and well done everyone on your performances! Haven't seen a post from RamPage for a while, I wonder if he made it back into the Top 10 with his new entry as he had suggested.

If I have made the finals, I wouldn't put your money on me. I'd have to basically stop my real trading to give it a fair crack against the obvious favourites, but if I could stay close in the first week, then who knows. The 25 trade a day limit will certainly even the playing field a lot too. Also I'll be happy to post my daily trades here if I make it, if they are of interest.

Cheers


----------



## mikat (2 February 2008)

as i have already said in a recent post, my trading activity is there forr anyone who wantas a look.
mr camoflauge has a copy, and since there have been no posts from him about my trades i would sggest its above board.
the top ten would have all been trading off the small tick changes, and the opportunity was there for everyone to do the same, and many did.
the finals now are limited to 25 trades per day, so everyone plays off that bat.
so be it.
i dont believe that you could buy out of market, or sell out of market, but if some one shows me a trading history that did, i will eat my words




tigerboi said:


> the best way to find how you went is add up your gains minus your losses so
> 
> tjchebs gains were $153,703....losses $76,561.....profit...$77,142....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mouse (2 February 2008)

mikat said:


> as i have already said in a recent post, my trading activity is there forr anyone who wantas a look.
> mr camoflauge has a copy, and since there have been no posts from him about my trades i would sggest its above board.
> the top ten would have all been trading off the small tick changes, and the opportunity was there for everyone to do the same, and many did.
> the finals now are limited to 25 trades per day, so everyone plays off that bat.
> ...




Hey Mikat,

I had one trade that went through on the Australia Day public holiday.  I don't know how it happened, it wasn't on purpose, but it did happen.

28/01/2008 20:24:53 ACCOUNT     $10,000.00 
28/01/2008 10:02:31 TRADE SELL BPT 1.40 70559 $2,116.77 
26/01/2008 07:46:22 ACCOUNT     $10,000.00 


cheers
Mouse
P.s. Good luck in the finals.


----------



## mikat (2 February 2008)

ok, i might be wrong, 

that was a sell, i would like to see if anyone had a buy after hours. it wont matter now, the games over, but it would be inteesting to see if it happened



Mouse said:


> Hey Mikat,
> 
> I had one trade that went through on the Australia Day public holiday.  I don't know how it happened, it wasn't on purpose, but it did happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RamPage (3 February 2008)

In my view I think the promotors dumped the players that would have made the comp a real comp, after all the prize was worth playing for. The comp did get pretty lame at the end.

25 trades a day, well that's just stupid, that would be more suited to an long term investor, not a day trader.
Ten days is far too short for a long term investor, might as well just pick your stock well at first then hope that luck is in your favour. It is now what I would call a lottery.
Nothing like what it was at the begining.

Mouses holiday trade would have been a timing mismatch, almost impossible to predetermine, I don't think anybody was cheating, maybe those on high but certainly no players, just not possible.


----------



## RamPage (3 February 2008)

I forgot to ask, what is the "spirit of the game"?


----------



## trillionaire#1 (3 February 2008)

RamPage said:


> I forgot to ask, what is the "spirit of the game"?




Not challenging the minds of the organisers
I mean how many rules did they change along the way.
It certainly soured the game for some people.


----------



## BlazeTrader (3 February 2008)

Hi guys,

This changing the rules and eliminating hot traders is a real concern.

Does anyone know what Department of Gaming and Racing controls there are on the organisers to ensure that the whole competition is not rigged?

Why would they want to give away a $280,000 Maserati? Why not $50,000 or $100,000. Why a quarter of a million dollar prize and then change the rules so that it basically become a game of chance and luck rather than a skillful trading competition. What are they getting out of giving away about $300,000?

If there are no real controls and the results are determined by a small group of people on a computer somewhere, the mind boggles with what manipulation coud occur if someone wanted to be less than honest and legitimate.

Anyway I guess we can all watch the contestants percentage increases unfold on the website to see if anything strange occurs at the last minute to ensure the prize goes to a particular player. I guess it is one positive thing that the progressive results are being shown for all to see and witness as it would be a real concern if the progressive results were taken away and a winner just annouced with no apparent audit procedure in place and no progressive results to be viewed all concerned.

This whole competition just seems to smell a bit. Who knows?

What do others think?


----------



## mikat (3 February 2008)

im not going to be critical of the organisers now, as i dont want to get eliminated, but there are a few more omissions from the final 20.

this is the top 14 at the end of the semis
1 dash $1,658,721.54 
 2 mikat $1,649,098.56 
 3 topned $933,013.09 
4 AlphaStore $931,035.76  gone
 5 hugo 23 $787,922.65 
 6 leighton.nies $762,226.39 
 7 Jonathans #1 $751,133.89 
 8 Ron Brown $744,741.65 
 9 Keyser_Söze $729,213.25  gone
 10 Banksia $722,918.13 
 11 Cool Trader $692,762.77 
 12 alanmcg2 $688,373.82 
 13 jrom $666,168.36 
 14 Annette Wilkins $657,460.07 


the 20 finalists are below
1. Show Me the Money 

2. Hv Nguyen

3. wow22

4. Maxius Meridius 

5. Airy Fairy 

6. JohnS

7. Simos

8. Cool Trader 

9. Dash 

10. Lazarus

11. Mikat 

12. TopNed

13. hugo 23

14. leighton.nies

15. Jonathans #1

16. Ron Brown

17. Banksia

18. alanmcg2

19. jrom

20. Annette Wilkins               

as to watching the progression of the finals, only the first week of the finals will have the running portfolio balance, so even the 20 finalists wont know how much they have to get to be a winner.

as to what the promoters get out of this.
players subscribing to etrade pro, or fox. 
etrade only need a couple of hundred new subscribers for 12 months to py the whole cost.

as to now being about skill? i agree its a bit more of a lottery. i have no doubt that all is above board, and at the end of the game i am sure that all portfolios will be shown, but with only two weeks, or 10 dys to play, its going to be about who picks some good stocks at the beginning and hangs on to them till the end.


----------



## floppys_mum (3 February 2008)

BlazeTrader said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This changing the rules and eliminating hot traders is a real concern.
> 
> ...




I know exactly what you mean, and looking at Mikats list of top 20, I cant remember most of those names being weekly winners? Where did they come from?
I would really like the papers to watch this closely especially when the winner is announced, or will they?


----------



## RamPage (3 February 2008)

If one thinks about the rules of the game it was always a game of chance.
Late starters could get their:
$100,000.00 Opening.
$020,000.00 Referals.
$050,000.00 Answers.
= 70% gain for the week.
= in the finals.

Those who worked their butts off for the whole game just got ripped a big one.


----------



## BlazeTrader (3 February 2008)

I suspect that the two that were in the top 10 who have been eliminated were actually weekly winners under a different name.

Are you serious that they will not be letting people see the trading percentages of each trader in the last week. You have to be kidding. That gives them complete control of doing what they want to the percentages, if all is not above board, and no one will know. I hope there is an audit process.

If they were serious about being transparent and fully accountable they would show the progress right to the end. There is no logical reason to hold the results in the last week other than to argue that we will all get a "great" surprise. I am sure it will be an unexpected result!!

It is hard not to think there might be something going on. If there is I have my suspicions who the declared winner will be.

Mikat, if you are in the final 20 you should speak to the organiser and find out why the progressive results are being withheld in the last week. Is the contact person at CNBC or ETrade.

What makes you think everyone has the Etrade platform.

Best of luck Mikat.


----------



## Mouse (4 February 2008)

Yo Mikat

The others have started without you ... if ya don't want your spot in the finals I'll have it!!!! 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (4 February 2008)

Spider61 said:


> Hey tb, I hope alanmcg2 gets a place in the finals....I am he! I think a couple  ahead of me were weekly winners, so hoping to sneak a spot.
> 
> I short term trade for a living, so have found it extremely challenging to find the  time to do the contest justice. In a normal trading day in the real world it's not at all unusual for me to do 50+ trades a day, and usually hold anywhere between 20-40 open positions, so to trade in my style in the competition is a fair strain on the old grey matter as you could imagine, and when it comes to the crunch I need to give priority to the trading that earns me real money.
> 
> ...






hey spider i noticed all the way you were always around 12-15th very 

consistent,after the holiday restart my aim was to get up around your spot

say 12-15th,as i thought that may get me a spot anyway the  4 missed qs

the 1st 4 in the game & 1 day late started put me just about $60,000 short

of the finals,i had 2 in the top 65 at 1 stage,so happy with the outcome

mate the huge gains were made off market,those players will struggle in the

finals...good luck..tb..aka tjcheb..


----------



## Mouse (4 February 2008)

There's 21 in the finals?

Administrator is there as well, I wonder if that's the people running the game and why they are there.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mickzed (4 February 2008)

hay mouse,
 i was just go'n 2 ask the same thing, 
1 * weekly winner + 10 top ten = 20 not 21.
or it did when i went to school.
????????????????
mick


----------



## Mouse (4 February 2008)

Hey mick,

Mebbe dat why we didna win, we counta da old fashion way? 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## mikat (4 February 2008)

im not making any more waves with the organisers, they have made some threats about being too outspoken, but i will say that the system wouldnt let me make any buys until about 11am, so im am behind the 8 ball already.
there ar now 21 players to. ....


----------



## mr camouflage (4 February 2008)

You can view the finals leaderboard here:

http://www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au/cnbc/www/cnbc/md/league/league.view.page.php

I expect there might be some bugs in the game. It is computer software after-all.


----------



## mickzed (4 February 2008)

mikat said:


> im not making any more waves with the organisers, they have made some threats about being too outspoken, but i will say that the system wouldnt let me make any buys until about 11am, so im am behind the 8 ball already.
> there ar now 21 players to. ....




wot, if you have a point of view or something to say you cant?
wot a crock of sh*t.


----------



## BlazeTrader (4 February 2008)

I think the organisers are in there so they can make sure they don't lose that car.

I think Cool Trader might be a bit suspect too!!


----------



## tigerboi (4 February 2008)

mikat said:


> im not making any more waves with the organisers, they have made some threats about being too outspoken, but i will say that the system wouldnt let me make any buys until about 11am, so im am behind the 8 ball already.
> there ar now 21 players to. ....




hey mikat i said that last week,trying to take profits on the open action from

10-11am just couldnt sell,i hit 570,000 into 22nd but couldnt sell,took me

another day to crack 570,000 then last day up to 600,000 it was very ****ty

but you have to turn the 20 min lapse in your favour,its only the 1st day

slow & steady will win this race & good planning for your 25 trades...tb


----------



## RamPage (4 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> hey mikat i said that last week,trying to take profits on the open action from
> 
> 10-11am just couldnt sell,i hit 570,000 into 22nd but couldnt sell,took me
> 
> ...




Could somebody explain this to me.
I am sure I missed something, I just can't pick it.


----------



## tigerboi (4 February 2008)

last week i couldnt sell to take profits to put me tjcheb into the finals the

same problem mikat had today,unable to buy-sell for after 11.00am..tb


----------



## RamPage (4 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> last week i couldnt sell to take profits to put me tjcheb into the finals the
> 
> same problem mikat had today,unable to buy-sell for after 11.00am..tb




Did you try upping your "Buy Price" or lowering your "Sell Price".


----------



## mr camouflage (4 February 2008)

mikat said:


> im not going to be critical of the organisers now, as i dont want to get eliminated, but there are a few more omissions from the final 20.
> 
> this is the top 14 at the end of the semis
> 1 dash $1,658,721.54
> ...




It is possible to change your username in the game, so maybe thats all that happened.


----------



## RamPage (4 February 2008)

Who knows,
"AlphaStore" sounds like a pr0n shop.
"Keyser_SÃ¶ze" I think was a fictional murdeerous gangster.

Could be deemed as inappropriate.


----------



## tigerboi (4 February 2008)

RamPage said:


> Did you try upping your "Buy Price" or lowering your "Sell Price".




yeah tried it all,sometimes it was rooted..the portfolio price was 20 min slow

for instance CHC  opened & ran to $1.68 but wouldnt let me sell at that price

and ive got live gear so being 20 mins behind wasnt my problem,when you

think about it runing the game on a 20 min delay would pose problems,

i would like to know who got to the highest without live data,i couldnt see

anyone hitting top 120 without live stuff,i think in the finals as i said the

scalpers will struggle as its a different ballgame with only 25 trades,the shorts

wont work as you can see already on the board,you gotta adjust your trading

style to longer type big opener stocks thats were the gains will be made &

with the type of stocks most punters dont look at,you know the ones you

see at around 10.45-11.00am opened up 6-8% nearly every morning without

much noise,they are the stocks that will blow it wide open,i did very well on

some in the last week....tb


----------



## RamPage (4 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> ive got live gear so being 20 mins behind wasnt my problem,when you
> 
> think about it runing the game on a 20 min delay would pose problems,
> 
> ...




I must say I never had that problem.
No live data (such as online services as E – Trade and
CMC) is allowed.

And everybody is scalping, just different amounts.


----------



## Spider61 (4 February 2008)

Hey RamPage, I remember you saying you had a new account flying back into the Top 10 a couple of weeks back....are you going to come clean and let us know which one is you? 

Cool Trader and topned were late comers into the Top10 action, my guess is one of those.


----------



## RamPage (4 February 2008)

Spider61 said:


> Hey RamPage, I remember you saying you had a new account flying back into the Top 10 a couple of weeks back....are you going to come clean and let us know which one is you?
> 
> Cool Trader and topned were late comers into the Top10 action, my guess is one of those.




What odds would you give on remaining on the League Table if I told you.


----------



## mikat (4 February 2008)

as nyone in the finals knows, you have to state whether or not you or any of your identities had been disqualified, so my guess is that rampage may well be in the finals, albeit against the rules.

no 400 trades a day though rampage


----------



## mr camouflage (4 February 2008)

I did notice that the portfolio price wasn't accurate, probably 20 minute delayed, but when you put an order in to buy or sell, it used the live market price.

The results after Day One:


----------



## mikat (4 February 2008)

i didnt try it today, but does the 20% rule still apply to the finals?


----------



## mr camouflage (4 February 2008)

I imagine it does apply. 

If you have all your money in cash you can test it by trying to put it all in one company.  

The page will then tell you that you cant do it and tell you the maximum amount of shares you can buy to remain under 20%. 

Then you can just cancel it. (but you probably know that already)

who's this 21'st administrator player?

They are not on the list of 20 players that made it to the finals. Is that CBNC having a go at winning the car so they dont have to give it away to anyone?


----------



## tigerboi (4 February 2008)

when it tells you that you are over just hit it again & it will come up with the

20% maximum for you without getting the calculator out...


----------



## mikat (5 February 2008)

extract from cnbc
email
We still reserve the right to make judgements on inappropriate behaviour. 
However I want to clarify two examples of what we determine inappropriate
behaviour and to inform you all that from tomorrow onwards, finalists will
begin to be ejected for if they are suspected of cheating specifically relating
to these two items. 

The first is that any contestant that places orders in a real on-line trading
system or through a broker to intentionally manipulate the buy or sell prices
of stocks to then use in the Trading Matters Challenge is considered cheating
and contestants that are suspected of being involved in this activity will be
ejected from the competition without further warning. 

The second is any contestant that is suspected of using or having more than one
registered user name in the finals will be ejected. 


it seems that there are still people trying to cheat to win...
i know who did the first one, and they lost the profits they made. some people will go to any length to win, including buying a win


----------



## blind freddie (5 February 2008)

that is desparation at it's worst!


----------



## mr camouflage (5 February 2008)

Contestants "suspected" of cheating will be ejected.

Love that bit. wheres the onus of proof?  How can they tell if it's one user with 2 accounts, or 2 different users sharing a computer.

And  who has enough money to influence the real share price anyway? If you had enough cash to affect a companies share price you could probably just buy a maserati.


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

This is so funny, these stupid idiots dug themselves a hole at the begining, I keep looking in the hole and they won't stop digging, I think their heading for Cuba.


----------



## floppys_mum (5 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Contestants "suspected" of cheating will be ejected.
> 
> Love that bit. wheres the onus of proof?  How can they tell if it's one user with 2 accounts, or 2 different users sharing a computer.
> 
> And  who has enough money to influence the real share price anyway? If you had enough cash to affect a companies share price you could probably just buy a maserati.




Proof they dont need proof, have you all realised that this is a scam and that noone will be in the comp by the end of it, hang on maybe Simo because he actually had a real voice when they put him as a weekly winner?


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> Proof they dont need proof, have you all realised that this is a scam and that noone will be in the comp by the end of it, hang on maybe Simo because he actually had a real voice when they put him as a weekly winner?




I would say organisers want to fold the game.
If you have a bitch, I'd use it now.


----------



## mikat (5 February 2008)

i certainly dont believe that the organisers have the comp rigged in any way, but some players have been cheating
the email refers to at leats one player yesterday who was buying dyl shares in real trading, 10 at a time for $3.00 at 28c and selling at 30 c in the game this made him over $600 a shot, and he did it 11 times. so it cost him or her about $700 real money to get $6600 in the game. its not hard to look at the course of trades and match it to the game trades

there are now only 20 players in the final, so someone has been bumped already


ps if anyone has some ideas for stocks for me to trade to get ahead i wouldnt say no to the help
mikat


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

mikat said:


> i certainly dont believe that the organisers have the comp rigged in any way, but some players have been cheating
> the email refers to at leats one player yesterday who was buying dyl shares in real trading, 10 at a time for $3.00 at 28c and selling at 30 c in the game this made him over $600 a shot, and he did it 11 times. so it cost him or her about $700 real money to get $6600 in the game. its not hard to look at the course of trades and match it to the game trades




Proving that would keep one busy, I often see trades of 1 share and think to myself what idiot would do that, but they do.


----------



## tigerboi (5 February 2008)

20080204161039 000000427340	DYL	0.290	8,000	2,320.00


 	427340	XT                  		
20080204161039 000000427339	DYL	0.290	1,144	331.76	427339	                    		
20080204161039 000000427338	DYL	0.290	856	248.24	427338	                    		
20080204155801 000000419876	DYL	0.290	10,937	3,171.73	419876	                    		
20080204155801 000000419875	DYL	0.290	20,000	5,800.00	419875	                    		
20080204155801 000000419874	DYL	0.290	25,000	7,250.00	419874	                    		
20080204155801 000000419873	DYL	0.290	41,063	11,908.27	419873	                    		
20080204155547 000000415117	DYL	0.290	18,822	5,458.38	415117	                    		
20080204155045 000000399256	DYL	0.290	40,000	11,600.00	399256	                    		
20080204154513 000000387215	DYL	0.290	26,000	7,540.00	387215	                    		
20080204154454 000000386555	DYL	0.290	12,500	3,625.00	386555	                    		
20080204153354 000000365840	DYL	0.295	3,000	885.00	365840	                    		
20080204153004 000000360443	DYL	0.295	27,000	7,965.00	360443	XT                  		
20080204152519 000000354595	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	354595	                    		
20080204151232 000000337544	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	337544	                    		
20080204150447 000000326830	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	326830	                    		
20080204150045 000000321925	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	321925	                    		
20080204145629 000000317192	DYL	0.300	9,635	2,890.50	317192	                    		
20080204145629 000000317191	DYL	0.300	3,600	1,080.00	317191	                    		
20080204145629 000000317190	DYL	0.300	6,000	1,800.00	317190	                    		
20080204145629 000000317189	DYL	0.300	5,765	1,729.50	317189	                    		
20080204145024 000000311083	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	311083	                    		
20080204144911 000000309764	DYL	0.300	33,333	9,999.90	309764	                    		
20080204143610 000000296652	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	296652	                    		
20080204142320 000000283122	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	283122	                    		
20080204142037 000000281298	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	281298	                    		
20080204141618 000000277531	DYL	0.290	7,000	2,030.00	277531	                    		
20080204141445 000000276335	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	276335	                    		
20080204141423 000000276105	DYL	0.290	27,075	7,851.75	276105	                    		
20080204141423 000000276104	DYL	0.290	11,404	3,307.16	276104	                    		
20080204141423 000000276103	DYL	0.295	2,917	860.515	276103	                    		
20080204141227 000000274718	DYL	0.295	3,333	983.235	274718	                    		
20080204141140 000000274061	DYL	0.295	3,750	1,106.25	274061	                    		
20080204140738 000000270516	DYL	0.295	30,000	8,850.00	270516	                    		
20080204135945 000000262744	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	262744	                    		
20080204135825 000000261761	DYL	0.300	862	258.60	261761	XT                  		
20080204135825 000000261760	DYL	0.300	1,314	394.20	261760	                    		
20080204135825 000000261759	DYL	0.295	2,824	833.08	261759	                    		
20080204135825 000000261758	DYL	0.295	5,000	1,475.00	261758	XT                  		
20080204125239 000000218029	DYL	0.290	2,500	725.00	218029	                    		
20080204124303 000000210485	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	210485	                    		
20080204122829 000000199842	DYL	0.295	583	171.985	199842	                    		
20080204122829 000000199841	DYL	0.295	1,142	336.89	199841	                    		
20080204121348 000000188477	DYL	0.295	1,525	449.875	188477	                    		
20080204121301 000000187792	DYL	0.300	13,333	3,999.90	187792	                    		
20080204120915 000000184245	DYL	0.295	14,333	4,228.235	184245	                    		
20080204120554 000000181368	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	181368	                    		
20080204120439 000000180308	DYL	0.290	8,775	2,544.75	180308	                    		
20080204120416 000000180038	DYL	0.290	5,000	1,450.00	180038	                    		
20080204120258 000000178772	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	178772	                    		
20080204120005 000000176535	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	176535	                    		
20080204115702 000000173858	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	173858	                    		
20080204115359 000000170928	DYL	0.300	15	4.50	170928	                    		
20080204115201 000000169381	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	169381	                    		
20080204115106 000000168784	DYL	0.300	3,938	1,181.40	168784	                    		
20080204115106 000000168783	DYL	0.300	11,062	3,318.60	168783	                    		
20080204115106 000000168782	DYL	0.295	5,000	1,475.00	168782	                    		
20080204115030 000000168230	DYL	0.300	1,629	488.70	168230	                    		
20080204115030 000000168229	DYL	0.295	1,500	442.50	168229	                    		
20080204115030 000000168228	DYL	0.295	6,871	2,026.945	168228	                    		
20080204114824 000000165691	DYL	0.290	5	1.45	165691	                    		
20080204113459 000000149838	DYL	0.290	1,725	500.25	149838	                    		
20080204112708 000000140669	DYL	0.295	1,000	295.00	140669	                    		
20080204112639 000000140101	DYL	0.290	3,000	870.00	140101	                    		
20080204112503 000000138696	DYL	0.295	1,000	295.00	138696	                    		
20080204112503 000000138695	DYL	0.295	13,872	4,092.24	138695	XT                  		
20080204111627 000000129821	DYL	0.295	2,128	627.76	129821	                    		
20080204110648 000000118703	DYL	0.300	5,064	1,519.20	118703	                    		
20080204110648 000000118702	DYL	0.300	236	70.80	118702	                    		
20080204105732 000000107572	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	107572	                    		
20080204105651 000000106923	DYL	0.300	12,500	3,750.00	106923	                    		
20080204105613 000000106407	DYL	0.290	10,000	2,900.00	106407	                    		
20080204105510 000000104968	DYL	0.290	5,000	1,450.00	104968	XT                  		
20080204105455 000000104705	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	104705	                    		
20080204105220 000000101089	DYL	0.300	7,254	2,176.20	101089	                    		
20080204105220 000000101088	DYL	0.300	8,746	2,623.80	101088	                    		
20080204105210 000000100939	DYL	0.300	10	3.00	100939	                    		
20080204105010 000000098503	DYL	0.290	10	2.90	98503	                    		
20080204104739 000000094352	DYL	0.290	52,531	15,233.99	94352	                    		
20080204104739 000000094351	DYL	0.290	2,655	769.95	94351	                    		
20080204104739 000000094350	DYL	0.290	8,470	2,456.30	94350	                    		
20080204104739 000000094349	DYL	0.290	4,000	1,160.00	94349	                    		
20080204104739 000000094348	DYL	0.290	32,344	9,379.76	94348	                    		
20080204104739 000000094347	DYL	0.295	20,000	5,900.00	94347	                    		
20080204104739 000000094346	DYL	0.295	30,000	8,850.00	94346	                    		
20080204104021 000000084933	DYL	0.300	2,077	623.10	84933	                    		
20080204104021 000000084932	DYL	0.300	2,923	876.90	84932	XT                  		
20080204103457 000000073374	DYL	0.290	2,656	770.24	73374	                    		
20080204103457 000000073373	DYL	0.295	7,344	2,166.48	73373	                    		
20080204103325 000000068696	DYL	0.295	20,000	5,900.00	68696	XT                  		
20080204103208 000000066742	DYL	0.295	6,554	1,933.43	66742	                    		
20080204103208 000000066741	DYL	0.295	14,417	4,253.015	66741	                    		
20080204102955 000000063259	DYL	0.295	6,064	1,788.88	63259	XT                  		
20080204102932 000000062575	DYL	0.295	519	153.105	62575	                    		
20080204102932 000000062574	DYL	0.295	3,275	966.125	62574	                    		
20080204102837 000000061248	DYL	0.295	1,725	508.875	61248	                    		
20080204102712 000000058802	DYL	0.295	25,000	7,375.00	58802	                    		
20080204102522 000000055290	DYL	0.300	5,000	1,500.00	55290	                    		
20080204102425 000000053017	DYL	0.300	5,000	1,500.00	53017	XT                  		
20080204100435 000000007171	DYL	0.300	33,000	9,900.00	7171	XT                  		
20080204100213 000000004625	DYL	0.300	4,077	1,223.10	4625	XT                  		
20080204100213 000000004624	DYL	0.300	5,923	1,776.90	4624	XT                  		
20080204100213 000000004623	DYL	0.300	15,077	4,523.10	4623	XT                  		
20080204100213 000000004622	DYL	0.300	4,923	1,476.90	4622	                    		


heres the DYL trades from yesterday mikat was talking about,disappointing

that the game has not been played fairly by some,i'd say the game will finish

with about a few less...ive seen mikats trading history & he is 100% legal...


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

20080204152519 000000354595 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 354595 
20080204151232 000000337544 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 337544 
20080204150447 000000326830 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 326830 
20080204150045 000000321925 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 321925 
20080204145024 000000311083 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 311083 
20080204143610 000000296652 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 296652 
20080204142320 000000283122 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 283122 
20080204142037 000000281298 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 281298 
20080204141445 000000276335 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 276335 
20080204135945 000000262744 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 262744 
20080204124303 000000210485 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 210485 
20080204120554 000000181368 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 181368 
20080204120258 000000178772 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 178772 
20080204120005 000000176535 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 176535 
20080204115702 000000173858 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 173858 
20080204115359 000000170928 DYL 0.300 15 4.50 170928 
20080204115201 000000169381 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 169381 
20080204114824 000000165691 DYL 0.290 05 1.45 165691 
20080204105732 000000107572 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 107572 
20080204105455 000000104705 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 104705 
20080204105210 000000100939 DYL 0.300 10 3.00 100939 
20080204105010 000000098503 DYL 0.290 10 2.90 098503 

They look like legit trades to me.

The point of the promo is to get more people in to the stock market, is it not.
The promotors are trying to convince people that the Stock Market is clean and safe place to play and that there is somebody out there somewhere looking out for the players interests.
Well I am here to tell you that is not the case and if you believe what the promotors are trying to portray, you will lose your money. The market is raw and about greed and should not be portrayed as anything else.
I for one like it that way.


----------



## Spider61 (5 February 2008)

They may well be legitimate trades in the market, but I'd like to bet that they just so happen to correspond with one or more players buy and sell limit orders in the competition.

There seem to be two schools of thought here -a) one that thinks its quite fair and acceptable to win the competition by any means they can get away with and b) one that thinks the competiton should actually be won by someone who traded the best.

I'm happy to sit in the latter corner.

A


----------



## peter2 (5 February 2008)

Nothing like a bit of aussie ingenuity when there is a Maserati up for grabs. 

The course of sales can reveal the presence of robotic/algorythmic trading. Would it be unfair to take advantage of this if you detected it? If you detected programmed sellling why not use it?

The only real trading competition requires you to trade your own money in real markets. CMC held one last year. 

This comp. was about promoting awareness for CNBC and E-Trade. Trading matters is an OK market summary show. If they had a show highlighting short term trading strategies and setups, that would be interesting. It wont happen as this would be considered fin. advice.


----------



## tigerboi (5 February 2008)

legit!pull the other one.ive been thru dyls course of trades...you wont find

1 traded so consistently on its own before the comp started,you will see 30

as a part fill but not 10 or 1...its a rort simple as that....go have a look at dyl

trades before the 11/11/08....


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

Spider61 said:


> They may well be legitimate trades in the market, but I'd like to bet that they just so happen to correspond with one or more players buy and sell limit orders in the competition.
> 
> There seem to be two schools of thought here -a) one that thinks its quite fair and acceptable to win the competition by any means they can get away with and b) one that thinks the competiton should actually be won by someone who traded the best.
> 
> ...




You forgot c)
The promotors corner. Anybody know what the rules are at the moment, although I suppose it dosn't really matter, they'll change tomorrow.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (5 February 2008)

RamPage said:


> This is so funny, these stupid idiots dug themselves a hole at the begining, I keep looking in the hole and they won't stop digging, I think their heading for Cuba.




maybe they could bring back some cigars for those who finished in the top 100


----------



## mr camouflage (5 February 2008)

Day 2 of the comp results:

Mikat up 4 spots (if you forget about the admin account,  that probably wasn't supposed to be in the game in the first place).

Everyone is up on yesterday except for jrom, wow888  and Maximus_Meridianus  who lost money today.


----------



## RamPage (5 February 2008)

tigerboi,

That was a pretty detailed trading log, where did that come from.


----------



## mr camouflage (5 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Everyone is up on yesterday except for jrom, wow888  and Maximus_Meridianus  who lost money today.




actually so did, Annette Wilkins with a huge drop from 2nd to 11th.


----------



## tigerboi (6 February 2008)

RamPage said:


> tigerboi,
> 
> That was a pretty detailed trading log, where did that come from.




etrade pro, mate...pretty good ay?course of trades,tabular history,name a

stock,day & time....can tell you what its price was...tb


----------



## tigerboi (6 February 2008)

Anybody who thinks they cant affect a stocks price with a few bucks????

go take a look at SUL supa cheap auto trades,100% the leader of the comp

was trading sul today,quite ironic when a maserati is on the line supa cheap

is being manipulated..its obvious the trades are not legit,shame the game has

gone this way..its not the only stock being rorted for the game...tb


----------



## trillionaire#1 (6 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Anybody who thinks they cant affect a stocks price with a few bucks????
> 
> go take a look at SUL supa cheap auto trades,100% the leader of the comp
> 
> ...




yeah,a lot of single share buys in SUL ,i guess with such a great prize on offer
"the spirit of the game" was always going to be challenged by the more determined and ruthless among us.
we saw it early on with the refferals farce now people are using real money for game gains,why didnt i use this tactic, dammit!


----------



## RamPage (7 February 2008)

HeHeHeHe,
That's the market, ain't it great.
Imagine the manipulation occuring in the big trading rooms.


----------



## blind freddie (7 February 2008)

That would be so easy to do.  Pick any stock with very thin trade and no buyers.


----------



## tigerboi (7 February 2008)

tigerboi said:


> etrade pro, mate...pretty good ay?course of trades,tabular history,name a
> 
> stock,day & time....can tell you what its price was...tb[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2008)

_Mikat_, it is the finals now, you may start when ready. 

Are you able to tell us what is happening with you? You and _dash_ easily led the comp for the past 10 weeks with a very consistent and profitable trading strategy. _dash_ is has continued on, but you?

We saw Alan's mug on TM tonight.


----------



## Spider61 (7 February 2008)

peter2 said:


> We saw Alan's mug on TM tonight.




As a trader I have a great head for radio, Peter! 

A


----------



## tigerboi (7 February 2008)

different type of trading was called for in the finals thats why i didnt think

mikat could win & i was 100% certain after seeing his trading history,i went

for alanmcg2 aka spider61 on here because of his consistency but watch for

mikat to come good in the next few days,apart from all that the comp has

turned into a complete farce with players manipulating stocks for gains in the

game,so dont be surprised if the runner up lodges a protest,if it was me i

would lodge a protest,its not hard to cheat but its harder to win with skill

i would expect some will be disqualified once its over...tb


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2008)

"different type of trading was called for in the finals..." 

Strongly disagree with you. All of the top ten were scalping as many times/day as they could. The weekly winners happened to hold a few of the stocks that made bigger gains during that week. 

A two week final will suit the scalpers. At 200-300/scalp even 25 trades/day will earn about 6K/day. 

I can't disagree with your other comments, though. It is a big prize.


----------



## mikat (7 February 2008)

playing the finals is a totally different way of playing than the ten weeks prior.
with only 25 trades, thats only 12 stocks a day you can buy then sell, and with only $20,000 per stock, it means that you need to be able to pick exactly which stock will run.
in the play offs i didnt really get any gains till i had $200,000 to use, then grew expodentially off the increased equity.
the finals mean that you need to buy a stock that will improve overnight, and to do this is a skill i dont have, as i day trade, and never hold overnight.
there are also player(s) cheating still by manipulating the real market. im not going to , and every day this week has seen the overall market down, so picking stocks that will move more than 1 tick is pretty hard.
the 10 week play offs i could trade any stock many times for a small margin, but the finals is really limited to stocks about 50c or less, and this week they are just going sideways.
i might make a recovery , ive had two good days up about 8000, only  to lose it overnight by picking the wrong stock


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 February 2008)

peter2 said:


> "different type of trading was called for in the finals..."
> 
> Strongly disagree with you. All of the top ten were scalping as many times/day as they could. The weekly winners happened to hold a few of the stocks that made bigger gains during that week.
> 
> ...




How can you scalp with a 5 to 20 minute delay?During the comp. i placed a limit order at .295 on SDL and i got the transaction at .30 (not .295) ten minutes later.With the time lapse in transactions anyone  scalping and winning is with slight of hand from somewhere .


----------



## RamPage (7 February 2008)

A sample of my scalpimg before they decided I was excess to requirements.

9/01/2008 15:59	TRADE	SELL	MIG	3.1700	40000	$400.00
9/01/2008 15:59	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9400	32384	$323.84
9/01/2008 15:56	TRADE	BUY	LGL	3.9300	32384	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:55	TRADE	BUY	MIG	3.1600	40000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:53	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9400	32384	$323.84
9/01/2008 15:53	TRADE	SELL	MIG	3.1700	40000	$400.00
9/01/2008 15:50	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5600	28049	$280.49
9/01/2008 15:49	TRADE	BUY	LGL	3.9300	32384	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:48	TRADE	BUY	MIG	3.1600	40000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:47	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5500	28049	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:45	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9400	32384	$323.84
9/01/2008 15:43	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5600	28052	$280.52
9/01/2008 15:43	TRADE	SELL	MIG	3.1700	40000	$400.00
9/01/2008 15:41	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5500	28052	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:40	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5500	28052	$280.52
9/01/2008 15:38	TRADE	BUY	LGL	3.9300	32384	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:36	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5400	28052	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:35	TRADE	BUY	MIG	3.1600	40000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:35	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9500	32202	$322.02
9/01/2008 15:35	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5500	28000	$280.00
9/01/2008 15:33	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5400	28000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:32	TRADE	BUY	LGL	3.9400	32202	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:31	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5500	28000	$280.00
9/01/2008 15:30	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5400	28000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:29	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5500	28000	$280.00
9/01/2008 15:25	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5400	28000	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:24	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9500	32202	$322.02
9/01/2008 15:22	TRADE	BUY	LGL	3.9400	32202	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:20	TRADE	SELL	TLS	4.5500	27900	$558.00
9/01/2008 15:20	TRADE	SELL	LGL	3.9400	32202	$0.00
9/01/2008 15:19	TRADE	BUY	TLS	4.5300	27900	$0.00


----------



## mikat (7 February 2008)

the trading game platform would not let .005c change, so .295 would always round up.
there was no delay in the price you were trading at, thats why the leaders were leading, we all had live data. the 20 min delay was how long it took to uopdate your portfolio, thats all.
so all scalpers would scalp min of 1c not .05c



Wysiwyg said:


> How can you scalp with a 5 to 20 minute delay?During the comp. i placed a limit order at .295 on SDL and i got the transaction at .30 (not .295) ten minutes later.With the time lapse in transactions anyone  scalping and winning is with slight of hand from somewhere .


----------



## RamPage (7 February 2008)

mikat said:


> the trading game platform would not let .005c change, so .295 would always round up.
> there was no delay in the price you were trading at, thats why the leaders were leading, we all had live data. the 20 min delay was how long it took to uopdate your portfolio, thats all.
> so all scalpers would scalp min of 1c not .05c




Are you using live data mikat.


----------



## RamPage (8 February 2008)

Just listening to the news.
Australian logic, blow the cr@p out of Iraqi families but don't hurt the whales. go figure.


----------



## tigerboi (8 February 2008)

peter2 said:


> "different type of trading was called for in the finals..."
> 
> Strongly disagree with you. All of the top ten were scalping as many times/day as they could. The weekly winners happened to hold a few of the stocks that made bigger gains during that week.
> 
> ...




strongly disagre?most of the weekly winners got nowhere near the top 500

before the $250,00 rule all you had to do was run your account down to 

say $10,000 then 5 questions without trading is 600% wow weekly winner

as to the finals it didnt mean you couldnt scalp it just meant now you gotta

buy supa cheap auto as well,what a joke!its a different type of game where

unless you are cheating most of your gains are on open,with 25 trades you

cant make the same % gains as what you can on big opens,i didnt scalp in

the game,missed 4 questions,i would have finished 16th,i dont believe that

scalping was how the game was meant to be played & that showed up with

mikat taking until the 3rd last day of the regular game to make a bigger profit

on the 1 stock $45,000 v $38,000 & i had 50% less money...tb


----------



## RamPage (8 February 2008)

The "Game"(hardly) software was programed to complete a scalp on a scalp on the real market, that was the trigger, any transaction on the real market triggered a transaction in the game. The programmers new that and the promotors would have known that.
The size of the transaction on the real market did not matter.
That being the case the winner was always giong to be the player who could scalp the fastest using the 20% rule and the lowest priced stock.
Those who were discriminated against were most probably not using ETrade, although CNBC said that using live data to assist was not allowed.
A winner using say CMC would not have been a good look on the winner's podium for ETrade.


----------



## mr camouflage (8 February 2008)

So heres some more results day 3


----------



## mr camouflage (8 February 2008)

day 4


----------



## mr camouflage (8 February 2008)

day 5  end of week 1.


----------



## mikat (8 February 2008)

dont believe everything you see..................


----------



## tigerboi (9 February 2008)

well trendsetters the scalpers have been scalped!!!



We have re-calculated and the table starting from Mondays Trading will look like this 

 Finalist  New Total  
1 alanmcg2 $122,880.74 
2 hvnguyen $121,304.66 
3 dash $119,268.68 
4 Banksia $118,269.11 
5 Cool Trader $117,869.57 
6 Airy Fairy $116,748.89 
7 John S $115,187.36 
8 Lazarus $113,294.18 
9 topned $112,974.89 
10 leighton.nies $110,410.06 
11 hugo 23 $109,954.18 
12 Ron Brown $106,441.26 
13 mikat $103,895.70 
14 Annette Wilkins $102,918.63 
15 simos $100,621.32 
16 show me the money $99,932.17 
17 Jonathans #1 $97,771.93 
18 jrom $97,503.27 
19 lucky9 $96,741.69 
20 Maximus_Meridianus $91,430.86 


to also clarify - yes you can buy stock less than $1.50, simply if you buy stock less than $1.50, sell them in less than half an hour and make a 1c gain you won't be creditted for the trade (that satisfies all 3 of the criteria) This is not open to interpretation

All other trades and trading is OK however we reserve the right to scrutinise any pattern of trading that we see as being "suspected of cheating, attempting to exploit the Contest or other inappropriate behavior."

Hope this is clear 

Best of Luck 







Quoting CNBC's Trading Matters Challenge : 

Dear Finalists

Despite a general warning on market manipulation issued to all finalists on the 2/4/08 and individual warnings to some contestants issued during this week, there is still evidence of cheating and innapropriate behaviour  that we as the promoter have deemed as cheating and regretfully we will need to take action against some contestants to ensure the competition is fair for all players.

The terms and conditions state the following 

“Although all trading in the Contest is fictional, Participants are expected to engage in trading activity that fully complies with all federal and state securities laws (including without limitation insider trading), as if they were trading actual stocks."

Furthermore

Promoter reserves the right to terminate Contest participation by any Participants suspected of cheating, attempting to exploit the Contest or other inappropriate behavior.  All such action will be determined by Promoter in its sole discretion.”  

Contestants placing orders for minimal amounts in real trading systems to temporarily take advantage of a lower last traded price on a buy to sell later at the market price is cheating and not in the spirit of competition. From this point forward - anyone suspected of either being engaged in this activity ot taking advantage of somebody else engaging in this activity will be ejected without warning. 

Use of trading systems to develop a trading strategy soley reliant on examining buying and selling volumes to make short term buy and sells is not in the spirit of competition. However obviously some contestanst can detect a short term buy and sell opportunity over the course of the day and it is relatively hard to seperate these two very different situations, however the status of our leaderboard and the style of trading by some contestants indicates that the examination of volumes on stocks is reasonably widespread. 

We will therefore be doing two things to address this 

Firstly new criteria will be introduced for the last week of trading to attempt to address this

1.Trades will not be credited if they are;

- Trades where stocks bought and sold that are priced under $1.50

- Trades where stocks bought and sold in a short time period (30 minutes)

- Trades  where only a 1c gain is made

If a trade satisfies 3 of those criteria, you will not be credited for the trade, the gain will be removed from your portfolio value at the end of the day, it will still count as a trade (using up 2 out of your 25 transactions) and brokerage will be charged - meaning you will lose money from this transaction

If a trade satisfies only one or two of those criteria, you may not be credited with the trade at the discretion of the promoter. 


2. The leaderboard will be adjusted to reflect the implementation of this as of pre-trading this morning - meaning the new leaderboard as of Monday 9am will look as such

New Table    
hv nugen  $123,367 
dash  $122,242 
alanmcg2  $122,193 
banksia   $120,849 
cool trader  $119,490 
airy fairy   $116,749 
top ned  $114,675 
john s  $113,842 
lazarus  $113,494 
leighton nies  $113,320 
hugo 23  $110,406 
ron brown  $106,441 
annette wilkins  $103,544 
mikat  $103,494 
simos  $100,196 
show me the money   $98,963 
jonothon #1  $97,876 
jrom  $97,680 
lucky9  $96,353 
maximus meridianus  $91,036 


This will not be implemented until Monday prior to trading.

Almost all contestanst will receive an adjustment and this is not suggesting you are a cheat however the adjustment is required to keep the game as fair as is possible. 

I hope all are able to work under the new criteria 

Good Luck with Monday's trading
Trading Matters

www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au

www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au 

www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au 

Want to race through your inbox even faster? Try the full version of


----------



## RamPage (11 February 2008)

I see the promotors are still digging.
Does that mean that if a players stock goes down they have to wait until they lose say $0.05 or $0.10 before they are allowed to sell.
HaHaHa, If they get away with this there is no law, now that is a interesting thought.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (11 February 2008)

its amazing this game ,will the rule changing ever stop,maybe on friday
they will announce the prize car is now an xd falcon


----------



## RamPage (11 February 2008)

Quote: Almost all contestanst will receive an adjustment and this is not suggesting you are a cheat however the adjustment is required to keep the game as fair as is possible. End Quote.

You are right, you are not suggesting, you are stating, and fair for who.


----------



## tigerboi (11 February 2008)

the blatant cheats manipulating sul,dyl etc should have been lifted asap to

send a clear message but they have now decided you can rort the game but

you will lose it...the leaderboard is secret the last week so the game is really

over,scalping should have been forbidden right from the start then it would

have been much even,referals gave too much advantage right from the start

remember day 1??? the market was smashed & the leader was up by 80,000

my tip alanmcg2 is right in the hunt for the car maserati,mini,monaro???

i just think its disappointing the game was dotted with the smarties who

think they could get away with it,dumb & dumbers i reckon as they have

been pinched every time,they couldnt help themselves going for the big gains

instead of being subtle about it...dopes..anyhow well done to the honest

finalists..tb


----------



## floppys_mum (11 February 2008)

Well done to the honest finalists?

Thats a joke firstly noone knows who they are!

This game was the lamest thing ever concocted by cnbc.

They are the ones manipulating and cheating, they add rules, change rules,
and manipulate players as they want.

I still predict that Simo will win, he is the only one they have put to air as a winner, chances are he is an actor being paid by them, and probably lives in remote Australia!
GAME this was not a game it was a SHAM!


----------



## RamPage (11 February 2008)

My advice is, don't subscribe to ETrade.
If this is an example of how they believe they can treat one's credits with play money, imagine what they would be like with one's real money. The scary thing is ETrade is owned by a bank.
CNBC Trading Matters has no credibility left, so there would be no point in watching that program, and FoxTel and General Electric International Inc are going to be sucked down with them.
Somebody is not gonna be happy.


----------



## mr camouflage (11 February 2008)

Now you cant even view the leaderboard.  

So I guess they can manipulate the leader board without the scrutiny of the general public.

what a joke.


----------



## peter2 (11 February 2008)

The hidden leaderboard will prevent the leaders from coasting if they realise that they are comfortably ahead. Everyone will now be concentrating of the job of trading.

I would like to see Mikat or Alan win as they have been kind enough to share their thoughts and experiences with us.


----------



## RamPage (11 February 2008)

peter2 said:


> The hidden leaderboard will prevent the leaders from coasting if they realise that they are comfortably ahead. Everyone will now be concentrating of the job of trading.
> 
> I would like to see Mikat or Alan win as they have been kind enough to share their thoughts and experiences with us.




Are you saying being comfortably ahead is against the rules now.
Surely you don't believe that.
I think the winner is being selected, wittingly or unwittingly there is a ringer in the game.


----------



## tigerboi (11 February 2008)

here is the updated leaderboard top 5

1.alanmcg2....$125,025

2.dash......$124,738

3.cool trader...$123,890

4.hvnugyen...$122,959

5.airy fairy...$118,991

with the leaderboard closed it means they can put all the smarties that

thought nobody would catch them right behind no1 so they cant win

as for etrade ive had it for awhile & couldnt do without it,in fact today they

asked me to trial an updated version of etrade pro for them for the next

month....if you were being shifty & got pinched & got lifted then cop it sweet

just means you should have played honest even if you did not get in the

finals...tb


----------



## BlazeTrader (11 February 2008)

I agree with thecomment that there is a ringer in this competition but I have always thought the ringer goes by the name Cool Trader.

Lets see.


----------



## mikat (11 February 2008)

the score board is hidden now to every one except CNBC, but individual players still know there own position, so you know when your moving up or down.

after the end of last week, new rules imposed retrospectivly, to take away the advantage of the cheats, its a bit of a farce.

the organisers should have just eliminated the repeat offenders, but then there might only be 3 or 4 players left.

i had $402 removed from my account, because i did a trade that broke the three "new" rules. i did the trade Friday during the day, we got informed of new rules after close on friday.what did i do? i sold a stock for a 1c gain about 25 minutes after buying it. why? because it wasnt moving in the direction i thought it would. some players had many $000's removed. why didnt they just get the boot. 

i can see why the new rules are imposed, to stop people manipulating the real market to get a game advantage,but instead ofsaying you cant trade  stock under $1.50, and make 1c onit in under 30 minutes, or even at all at there discretion if after 30 minutes, they should have maybe stopped repeat trades of the same stock in 1 day.

i dont believe that there are any inside players. my bet for the win is alan.
and probably most deserved. he trades for a living and does the work.
me, if i won it would be by making lucky buys. if one or three of the other players win, it will be because they cheated.

the game in the finals is a totally different animal to the 10 weeks leading up to it, and in hindsight should have been played either like the semis till th end, with the highest total winning, or like the finals for 12  weeks.

i would probaly have been short odds to win the former, but would have preffered the latter.


----------



## Spider61 (11 February 2008)

I wish I was as confident as some that I can hang onto the lead, but I think I'll be hard pressed. Today, with our market down 120 points, I thought I did OK to squeeze out $1500 or so in gains, but 2nd/3rd (dash and CoolTrader), each made another 6k or so today, so have just about got me.

It's funny that Blaze thinks CoolTrader is the ring in, I always felt he was one of the booted contestants reincarnated.....

A


----------



## RamPage (11 February 2008)

I was just thinking, if I were to buy stock below $1.50 and it dropped in value and I sold it before the 30m time limit, would they refund the loss.

just a thought.


----------



## woodie (12 February 2008)

Been reading with interest the comments posted by all and sundry for quite some time now - started in the game myself very, very late at around 20000+, ended in the early 700's,  Brought a lot of dud stocks, but made a little with some others.  Overall enjoyed the game as I was only in it for the fun.  Knew that there would be some serious players given the touted prize on offer (maybe it's really just a Biante model?).........but with that said - I'm not sure of a 'ringer' in the field, but that's a possiblity, but I do think that there is at least one of the removed players still in the game and I don't believe in conspiracy theories like a couple of others.  Pity that the leaderboard is now hidden........oh well, that's life I guess.

remember - life is too serious to take seriously!!


----------



## BlazeTrader (12 February 2008)

Spiders 61. You are going fantasically as what I believe to be one of the few honest/legitimate players left.
For my own improvement I would like to know what system you use. Could you tell me if you use a live charting platform other than Etrade or Commsec like MetaStock ot Trade Station. You have done we.
Still reckon Cool Trader will take it our and always have thought that but if he does there should be a formal investifgation.


----------



## floppys_mum (12 February 2008)

Why is it that they spoke to the person coming 6th and not shown on the leader board, last night on Trading matters instead of talking to one of the top 5, and if they took cash off everyones total to make it fair, how did these people manage to go up on a down market?


----------



## tigerboi (12 February 2008)

here it is trendsetters,the game is not over however heres where i tipped a

smokey not in the top 10 to take out the prize,ALANMCG2.....

GO MATE ....TB




the best way to find how you went is add up your gains minus your losses so


tjchebs gains were $153,703....losses $76,561.....profit...$77,142....

i see there is now a limit of 25 trades a day,mmmmm

i would like to see the top 10 trading history until then im not convinced it 

was all above board,re:trading after close in off market trades, i simply dont

believe the top 10 is that much better than say the next 20 players,for

example in the holidays ron brown fell way back to 130th then right into the

top 10 very quickly......as for the winner it will be whoever leaves their buy

windows open & catches the most off market trades from 4.10 onwards to 

then get the huge gains in the morning,thats how it done folks the gains

you thought nah how has he gone from from there to here in quick time,

thats why the top 10 wont post trading histories,times will show off market

trading,anyway i will throw a curly one in by going for 12th place ALANMCG2

if he gets a start in the finals,he has been probably the most consistent

right from the start,always around 12th-15th...good luck in the finals,..tb


----------



## Mouse (12 February 2008)

floppys_mum said:


> how did these people manage to go up on a down market?




Hi Floppys Mum.

I'm watching the top 200 companies (for the ASX game) and a few have gone up in the past week.  MYOB has gone up 15% since I started watching, and there's 3 others that have gone up between 5 & 10%.  So it's not impossible to go up at the moment.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Spider61 (12 February 2008)

BlazeTrader said:


> For my own improvement I would like to know what system you use. Could you tell me if you use a live charting platform other than Etrade or Commsec like MetaStock ot Trade Station.




No I keep it very simple Blaze, I use ETrade Pro, and for charting an inexpensive program call FCharts for my overnight charts. I keep my indicators very simple...support, resistance, and volume mainly.

Hrrmm...Blaze Trader....Cool Trader...wouldn't be related by any chance would you...

A


----------



## BlazeTrader (12 February 2008)

Thanks Spider61 and good luck for the next few days.
No I am not Cool Trader but have you noticed that he is the only one in the top 5 who hasn't ever been identified. Strage or what?? Keep ahead of that guy just in case there is something funny going on.


----------



## RamPage (13 February 2008)

10+ years at Macquarie DirecTrade has done me well.
Absolutly no lag.

http://personal.macquarie.com.au/personal/services/online/sharetrade/sharetrade_detail.htm


----------



## blind freddie (13 February 2008)

Hey mouse you working up a strategy to win the ASX game?  I think that I will use the red dart green dart method of selection.  Any of my other strategies seem to have been shot down in flames this past month!  I presume that a new thread will be set up so that players can bait each other, and complain about the ever changing rules.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (14 February 2008)

The final day beckons and looks like a congrats to our fellow ASFer, ALANMCG2.i can already picture your chrome domos reflecting from the carbonfibre dash inserts seriously well done to you and mikat and anybody else from here on making final 20 from maybe 30000 people.

hey im coming third today on asf february comp!....


----------



## BlazeTrader (14 February 2008)

Don't congratulate too soon. I have always said that Cool Trader will myseriously land in the number 1 position and I haven't changed that prediction.


----------



## tigerboi (15 February 2008)

trendsetters i can report that alanmcg2 has a lead on the last day of a few

thousand,go you good thing what a tip!!20/1 shot....mikat has finally awoken

from his slumber to climb of the canvas up into 9th spot,well done to all its 

been a long time,hi to mouse,jock,mr cam.cheers tb...


----------



## Mouse (15 February 2008)

Hey Tigerboi,

Thanks for the updates 



blind freddie said:


> Hey mouse you working up a strategy to win the ASX game?  I think that I will use the red dart green dart method of selection.  Any of my other strategies seem to have been shot down in flames this past month!  I presume that a new thread will be set up so that players can bait each other, and complain about the ever changing rules.




You betcha freddie,  I have my strategy all planned and am just fine tuning it in the weeks ahead.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Spider61 (15 February 2008)

I've slipped back to 2nd this morning, I'm sure one of the other leaders must have had AED overnight and that's catapulted them back in front. I have no idea how far behind I am, but all I can do is keep on battling.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## BlazeTrader (15 February 2008)

Spider61 said:


> I've slipped back to 2nd this morning, I'm sure one of the other leaders must have had AED overnight and that's catapulted them back in front. I have no idea how far behind I am, but all I can do is keep on battling.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alan




Either that or something funny is going on. Maybe my prediction about Coooool Trader is coming to fruition. Hang in there 'ol mate.


----------



## mikat (15 February 2008)

highest spot for me is position 7 on thursday,but an all or
nothing approach on the last day cost me big time, and im back to 12
its too bad the organisers , despite taking money from some of the top  players, didnt eliminate them like they said they would. they penalised players 3 times, for maipulating the real market for a gain in the comp. they know who it was, took money away, and they did it again, and again. im sure one of the "cool"traders,
 when he wins will be happy for himself, but he obviously doent have any morals if he or she has been cheating.
and the organisers shoud have had some balls and eliminated the ones that they knew were cheating.



tigerboi said:


> trendsetters i can report that alanmcg2 has a lead on the last day of a few
> 
> thousand,go you good thing what a tip!!20/1 shot....mikat has finally awoken
> 
> ...


----------



## blind freddie (15 February 2008)

As I don't have cnbc I guess I'll not know who won this crazy competition.  Roll on the 21st feb for the asx game, and we will do it all over again!  Given the **** day today was, I probably would have loaded up on stocks in the hope that the market will rise on monday.


----------



## blind freddie (15 February 2008)

Hey Micat comiserations.  Maybe a nice cappuccino and a wicked desert will ease the pain a little!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (15 February 2008)

And the winner is ..........................:dunno:


----------



## blind freddie (15 February 2008)

I want to see a picture of winner in car wearing a very big grin!


----------



## RamPage (15 February 2008)

mikat said:


> its too bad the organisers , despite taking money from some of the top  players, didnt eliminate them like they said they would. they penalised players 3 times, for maipulating the real market for a gain in the comp. they know who it was, took money away, and they did it again, and again. im sure one of the "cool"traders,
> when he wins will be happy for himself, but he obviously doent have any morals if he or she has been cheating.
> and the organisers shoud have had some balls and eliminated the ones that they knew were cheating.





HeHeHeHe,

After they changed the rules to 25 trades it was obvious that the player with the deepest pocket and the most guts would win.
Should have left it the way it was, then everybody had an even chance.


----------



## floppys_mum (16 February 2008)

The people that deserved to win were already eliminated from the comp,
they weren't cheating!! they were playing the game!

Lucky for the final 20 they threw the innocent players out other wise the best man or woman could have won

But i think there is a lesson learnt for everyone in this, there is no such thing as a fair comp, especially for a prize that big, and if cnbc get away with this there is no justice either.

As for a photo of the winner? they can pay me and i will have my photo taken with the car and a big grin on my face and noone will know the difference!
If trading finished on Friday at 4pm why didn't they announce the winner? They had plenty of time to tell us if the show is filmed live at 5pm!


----------



## BlazeTrader (16 February 2008)

Where are you Spider61? Give us an update. Hopefully you are the winner and have been gagged from publically announcing the win or have you been gobbled up by the Cool Trader conspiracy?


----------



## TheTopBloke (18 February 2008)

"Winner Announcement:

For the name of the Grand Prize Winner and Weekly Winners, available after February 16, 2008, visit http://www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au

A list of the Grand Prize Winner and Weekly Winners will be published on the Australian on February 17, 2008.  "

Quit yer bitchin. You lost. Get over it.


----------



## floppys_mum (18 February 2008)

TheTopBloke said:


> "Winner Announcement:
> 
> For the name of the Grand Prize Winner and Weekly Winners, available after February 16, 2008, visit http://www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au
> 
> ...




Somthin wrong with your link there is no winners there and today is the 18th.?????


----------



## bell64 (18 February 2008)

I,m not bitching ...  :arsch:

                                     .... just want to know who won?   :car::


----------



## mickzed (18 February 2008)

TheTopBloke said:


> "Winner Announcement:
> 
> For the name of the Grand Prize Winner and Weekly Winners, available after February 16, 2008, visit http://www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au
> 
> ...





listen up matie, just cause someone has a point of view & airs those views dont mean they are "bitchin" so why dont you "get over it" & you should check your links before you go shoot'n' your mouth off.


----------



## BlazeTrader (18 February 2008)

TheTopBloke said:


> "Winner Announcement:
> 
> For the name of the Grand Prize Winner and Weekly Winners, available after February 16, 2008, visit http://www.tradingmatterschallenge.com.au
> 
> ...




TopBloke is obviously from CNBC and once again, their system is not working properly.


----------



## floppys_mum (18 February 2008)

mickzed said:


> listen up matie, just cause someone has a point of view & airs those views dont mean they are "bitchin" so why dont you "get over it" & you should check your links before you go shoot'n' your mouth off.




You tell him mickzed:


----------



## Topned (18 February 2008)

Hi, I have just found this site today and have only had a chance to read a few of the older replies.  All I know is, if it hasnt been brought up previously; is that the competition started to become unfair as of Friday 8th Feb 5pm when the organisers decided to implement new rules, and then penalised finalists retrospectively on trades done during Fri ( b/t 10am and 4pm).

I expressed my concerns to the organisers stating that :

A.  It is totally unethical and unfair to penalise people for rules newly created and implemented on a retrospective basis.  Its almost like driving down a road that's posted at 60km/hr for the last 50 yrs and one day they decide to change it to 40km/hr without telling anyone and then sending fines to all those who drove at 60km/hr in the last 6 months (thinking they were doing the right thing all along).  Who one earth would go along with that and which court would uphold such a retrospective punishment.

B. Based on the new rules, they took $ away from my portfolio for profitable trades that did not comply with there new rules  e.g sold within 30 mins for 1 cent move in share price.  Ok, if they did this , what about refunding losses under the same circumstances on friday ?

C.  Had i known of these new rules, i would have likely traded in a different way.  i.e kept it for longer and able to keep my profit or even made more profit.  E.g I did a trade where i bought CER.... i sold it within 30 mins, and only made approx $250 profit, when in fact that stock would have made me close to $2000 had i just kept it for 30-40 mins more, as it rallied 4-5 cents soon after i sold it.  So i guess it's like double jeopardy.  They took away my $200 profit, and i missed my chance to make $2000.

I have told them that we all take a risks when we enter a trade and if a 1 cent increase in share price lands us say $400, it would cost us $400 (before brokerage) if it goes the other direction.

Anyway, to keep things short, I stated my disgust in the way they implement rule changes, and all they had to say was "the new rules stands, they are the promoter, it's their prize, so they will give it away as they see fit."   It sounds to me like they had already decided on whom they wanted to win in the competition, regardless of skills/performance.  And their new rules basically makes it impossible for anyone else to catch up.  For example, had i lead the 2nd participant in the competition  by 20-30K, following the new rules implementation, i could basically stay with cash and it's highly unlikely that anyone could catch up.

What i suggested was that if they plan on doing these absurd rule changes half way through the competition, to  restart the finals with the new rules, so we all start on 100K and all have equal chances, instead of letting certain leading players run away with the competition and sealing their wins with the new rules.

It was also interesting to see that with the new rules, it seemed to take $ away from different finalists by varying amounts, I couldnt understand why Alanmcg2 was the only one to benefit wheras the rest had big chunks of the portfolio chopped away. All i know is that i had $114K by the start of trading on friday in cash, and after some ups and downs on fridays, made a nett gain of 2K....to $116K.  Now after their implementation, i was given a new portfolio of 112K.  So, with hindsight, i was better off doing my day job on the Fri 8th Feb as i would have earnt an income and be better off at 114K instead of going backwards.

All this crap basically made me realise there was no fairness in this competition so i basically gave up in the 2nd week.  I sold out of all stocks i still had from Friday's close (as they didnt comply with new rules i.e had to be worth above $1.50) , bought into a few and mostly left them.  I checked once in a blue moon.  This was why u saw my ranking drop significantly during the week ( as i was trading AED and the only way to benefit was to buy above $1.50 on Monday 11th Feb).

In light of everything that has happened, I will not be participating in any such promotions by CNBC/Etrade next year and would not recommend it to anyone either.  It was a complete waste of time in my view.


----------



## show me the $$$ (18 February 2008)

This is "show me the money" from the finals. I also have been watching this thread with intrest throughout this competition.
Like "Topned" I too believed that the competition became very unfair when they changed the rules on the 8th. I also expressed  this point to them and indicated that they should restart the finals as there was only 5 days to go. Since they changed the rules and that they would not restart the comp, I decided that it was to unfair &  left little chance for for people to catch the front runners (unless someone jumped on to a miracle stock performance like AED did in the last couple of days). So I stopped trading on the 11th and started using my time off from work more wisely.
In future if CNBC is to run this competition again then they need to firm-up the rules first and run the finals over a longer period (say 4 weeks) to smooth out lucky bumps in the market like AED. Perhaps they could email me back about this as they told me that they were constantly reviewing this Blog site.



Topned said:


> Hi, I have just found this site today and have only had a chance to read a few of the older replies.  All I know is, if it hasnt been brought up previously; is that the competition started to become unfair as of Friday 8th Feb 5pm when the organisers decided to implement new rules, and then penalised finalists retrospectively on trades done during Fri ( b/t 10am and 4pm).
> 
> I expressed my concerns to the organisers stating that :
> 
> ...


----------



## RamPage (18 February 2008)

Topned said:


> Anyway, to keep things short, I stated my disgust in the way they implement rule changes, and all they had to say was "the new rules stands, they are the promoter, it's their prize, so they will give it away as they see fit."   It sounds to me like they had already decided on whom they wanted to win in the competition, regardless of skills/performance.  And their new rules basically makes it impossible for anyone else to catch up.




I think this chap would like to read your message.

wilson.ma@olgr.nsw.gov.au.

Charity Investigations
Office of Liquor, Gaming and Racing


----------



## RamPage (18 February 2008)

LOTTERIES  AND  ART UNIONS ACT 1901  - SECT 17 
Fraudulent conduct of  lotteries  and games of chance 
17 Fraudulent conduct of  lotteries  and games of chance 
Any person: 

(a) who with intent to defraud conducts, or assists or participates in the conduct of, any  lottery  referred to in section 4, 4B or 4F, or any game of chance referred to in section 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D or 4E, not being a game partly of skill and partly of chance, in such a manner or on such conditions that all persons who have purchased tickets or shares in the  lottery  or have entered the game of chance have not an equal chance of winning a prize, or 
(b) who fraudulently conducts, or assists or participates in the conduct of, a game of chance referred to in section 4A, 4B, 4C, 4D, 4E, 4F or 4G, being a game partly of skill and partly of chance, 
shall be liable to a penalty not exceeding 50 penalty units.


----------



## Spider61 (18 February 2008)

Had a nice break from the computer over the weekend, so didn't get around to posting, but can advise you all that dash was the winner of the competition.

I believe he held AED overnight on Thursday, and traded it brilliantly on Friday as well to get over the line. 

He was on Trading Matters this afternoon, and is obviously a very avid car enthusiast, so the prize couldn't go to a more worthy contestant.

Personally I'm glad it's all over, it's been quite a drain on the ol' grey matter trying to both trade the contest, and then look for often completely different types of trades in my "real" account, especially on the weak days where I was looking for shorting opportunities in the real market, but still having to find long prospects for the comp. 

Although I didn't quite get the big one I have no regrets, there's always opportunities on the real market, and I don't think I'll ever tire of trading it, and hopefully learning from the messages it throws at you.

A


----------



## BlazeTrader (18 February 2008)

Well that was a good outcome. Dash seems like a nice sort of bloke. Alan bowed out graciously and wasn't too attached to the outcome. Seems to be that if you weren't in the top 5 when the shock rule change and retrospective adjustment happened on Friday then you had little to no chance of catching up. Restarting the finals sounds like it was a good idea but it seems the arrogant organiser was not to keen on good ideas. I suspect that many of those who were not in the top 5 on Friday in the first week probably either gave up any hope of winning and bowed out there and then, took rediculous risks to try to bridge the gap or bought some "dead meat" stock and hope that they have a miraculour recovery. Anyway it is good that CNBC were monitoring this blog to see what the mood was and not do anything to foolish. It is pretty obvious they made a couple of postings in the name of "TopBloke". There was a bit of "attitude" in those posts which is a relection of the personality of the individual making all the decisions. Arrogant! Anyway it was good that a real person won the competition and not a trader who had an element of suspicion about his bonfides like Cool Trader. Until next year, if there is a next year.


----------



## RamPage (18 February 2008)

BlazeTrader said:


> Well that was a good outcome. Dash seems like a nice sort of bloke. Alan bowed out graciously and wasn't too attached to the outcome. Seems to be that if you weren't in the top 5 when the shock rule change and retrospective adjustment happened on Friday then you had little to no chance of catching up. Restarting the finals sounds like it was a good idea but it seems the arrogant organiser was not to keen on good ideas. I suspect that many of those who were not in the top 5 on Friday in the first week probably either gave up any hope of winning and bowed out there and then, took rediculous risks to try to bridge the gap or bought some "dead meat" stock and hope that they have a miraculour recovery. Anyway it is good that CNBC were monitoring this blog to see what the mood was and not do anything to foolish. It is pretty obvious they made a couple of postings in the name of "TopBloke". There was a bit of "attitude" in those posts which is a relection of the personality of the individual making all the decisions. Arrogant! Anyway it was good that a real person won the competition and not a trader who had an element of suspicion about his bonfides like Cool Trader. Until next year, if there is a next year.




What a crock of cr@p, the whole thing was a scam. Strewth!!.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (18 February 2008)

Congrats to dash(David),also to Alan for being runner up.
Geez I feel like I put the mockers on Alan semi congratulating him on the eve of the final day.AED oil !!!

Maybe the organisers could keep an eye on the forthcoming ASX stock tipping competition,it appears to have sensible rules in place as far as real market manipulation and a limit on daily trading FROM THE START.

Hopefully these 10 or for some 12 weeks of daily trading will sharpen our trading skills and we can all be driving Maseratis soon enough.cheers Jock.


----------



## Topned (18 February 2008)

Yes, congrats to all who made it into the finals and Dash for winning the first prize.

Here's the final rankings ....


FINAL STANDINGS 

Ranking   Trader's Name 

   1.            Dash,              Winner Maserati GranSport
   2.            Alanmcg2,        Winner IBM ThinkPad
   3.            Cool Trader,     Winner IBM ThinkPad
   4.            Hvnguyen,       Winner IBM ThinkPad
   5.            Topned
   6.            Hugo 23
   7.            Airy Fairy
   8.            Jonathans #1
   9.            Banksia
  10.           Lazarus
  11.           Mikat
  12.           Leighton.nies
  13.           Simos
  14.           John S
  15.           Jrom
  16.           Annette Wilkins
  17.           Lucky9
  18.           Ron Brown
  19.           Maximus_Meridianus
  20.           Show me the money


----------



## floppys_mum (19 February 2008)

Topned said:


> Yes, congrats to all who made it into the finals and Dash for winning the first prize.
> 
> Here's the final rankings ....
> 
> ...




Gee thats why the top4 were in the top 4 why didnt i see this before they didnt come onto this forum funny how we only heard from 5 and down, and also the complaints of all that were in the top 5 weekly but got dethroned cause they posed a threat to cnbc, well done cnbc, you have managed to put a gag order on a current affair too  oh yeh maybe because you own them!

As for dash well he specifically said that he never held onto stock overnight, so AED


----------



## RamPage (19 February 2008)

How did CNBC manage to place a gag order on ACA, I don't think ACA is owned by GENERAL ELECTRIC INTERNATIONAL INC, are they.

You are right, my records show the last time Dash held stock over night was on 18th Dec 07, but I don't have the final records.
Going by his history he always cashed out.


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

What were the dollar values of the top 20 players at the end.


----------



## mr camouflage (20 February 2008)

> the new rules stands, they are the promoter, it's their prize, so they will give it away as they see fit."




Aren't there Government rules and regulations they have to abide by? A  couple of complaint to the relevant departments should get the investigation ball rolling. Maybe the 19 finalists can get a class action going against cnbc for manipulating the outcome of the competition.

If they ever decide to run the competition again they should make it more of a game of chance. You pick your stocks at the start of the comp, and whoevers portfolio grows the most over the period of the game wins. no selling, no buying. no bonus cash. no joining the game mid way through, no multiple accounts. simple.


----------



## blind freddie (20 February 2008)

Enough sour grapes here to turn the sweetest wine to vinegar!


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

mr camouflage said:


> Aren't there Government rules and regulations they have to abide by? A couple of complaint to the relevant departments should get the investigation ball rolling. Maybe the 19 finalists can get a class action going against cnbc for manipulating the outcome of the competition.




Yes there are Government rules and regulations. I did read the legislation, (which I hate, it's like flossing your teeth with a rip saw blade.) and from my understanding of the legislation the promotors broke plenty.
The NSW Office of Liquor Gaming and Racing are investigating, how deep it will be is anybodies guess, it will most likely depend on the number of complaints made. My experience in life is that we are ruled by gangsters and controlled by goons so the final outcome will be determined by how much the gangsters get out of it.
I would think the finalists and those prematurely removed have a claim, after all not a lot about this competition was open, fair and aboveboard. I would say all players were exploited.


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

blind freddie said:


> Enough sour grapes here to turn the sweetest wine to vinegar!




We live by rules or we don't, I'll live by either, which would you rather.


----------



## blind freddie (20 February 2008)

The worst offenders for constant rule changing would have to be the Australian Taxation Office, followed closely by our corporate governance watchdogs, not to mention NCOP and wages systems  We live within these constantly changing rules and change strategies to suit, same same


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

blind freddie said:


> The worst offenders for constant rule changing would have to be the Australian Taxation Office, followed closely by our corporate governance watchdogs, not to mention NCOP and wages systems  We live within these constantly changing rules and change strategies to suit, same same




You make my point exactly, one would have thought using gaming to exploit people was a step to far.
I don't give out my personal information lightly, but I can be enticed to do so when a $260,000.00 prize is on offer, just be fair, open and aboveboard. If not I will persue any and all avenues open to me.


----------



## woodie (20 February 2008)

Thanks RamPage - you mention 'fair, open and aboveboard' - here's the definitions of these words.............can you and everybody else eliminated honestly say that the 'way' in which you participated in the game clearly meets these definitions? 

fair 1   (fÃ¢r) 
adj. fair•er, fair•est 
1. Of pleasing appearance, especially because of a pure or fresh quality; comely.
2. 
a. Light in color, especially blond: fair hair.
b. Of light complexion: fair skin.
3. Free of clouds or storms; clear and sunny: fair skies.
4. Free of blemishes or stains; clean and pure: one's fair name.
5. Promising; likely: We're in a fair way to succeed.
6. 
a. Having or exhibiting a disposition that is free of favoritism or bias; impartial: a fair mediator.
b. Just to all parties; equitable: a compromise that is fair to both factions.
7. Being in accordance with relative merit or significance: She wanted to receive her fair share of the proceeds.
8. Consistent with rules, logic, or ethics: a fair tactic.
9. Moderately good; acceptable or satisfactory: gave only a fair performance of the play; in fair health.
10. Superficially true or appealing; specious: Don't trust his fair promises.
11. Lawful to hunt or attack: fair game.
12. Archaic Free of all obstacles.
adv. 
1. In a proper or legal manner: playing fair.
2. Directly; straight: a blow caught fair in the stomach


o•pen   (  p n) 
adj. 
1. 
a. Affording unobstructed entrance and exit; not shut or closed.
b. Affording unobstructed passage or view: open waters; the open countryside.
2. 
a. Having no protecting or concealing cover: an open wound; an open sports car.
b. Completely obvious; blatant: open disregard of the law.
c. Carried on in full view: open warfare; open family strife.
d. Sports Not closely defended by an opponent: an open receiver.
3. 
a. Not sealed or tied: an open package.
b. Spread out; unfolded: an open book.
4. Having interspersed gaps, spaces, or intervals: open ranks; an open weave.
5. 
a. Accessible to all; unrestricted as to participants: an open competition.
b. Free from limitations, boundaries, or restrictions: open registration.
c. Enterable by registered voters regardless of political affiliation: an open primary.
d. Computer Science Of or relating to a file that can be accessed.
6. 
a. Lacking effective regulation: an open town in which gambling predominated.
b. Not legally repressed: open drug trafficking.
7. 
a. Susceptible; vulnerable: open to interpretation; an issue that is open to question.
b. Willing to consider or deal with something: open to suggestions.
8. 
a. Available; obtainable: The job is still open.
b. Available for use: an open account; the only course open to us.
9. Ready to transact business: The store is open.
10. Not engaged or filled: has an open hour for emergency cases.
11. Not yet decided; subject to further thought: an open question.
12. 
a. Characterized by lack of pretense or reserve; candid: Please be open with me. See Synonyms at frank1.
b. Free of prejudice; receptive to new ideas and arguments: She listened to the proposal with an open mind.
c. Generous: He is very open with his time.
13. Printing 
a. Widely spaced or leaded. Used of typeset or other printed matter.
b. Having constituent elements separated by a space in writing or printing: The word sea horse is an open compound.
14. Music 
a. Not stopped by a finger. Used of a string or hole of an instrument.
b. Produced by an unstopped string or hole or without the use of slides, valves, or keys: an open note on a trumpet.
c. Played without a mute: an open wind instrument.
15. Linguistics 
a. Articulated with the tongue in a low position, as the vowel in far.
b. Ending in a vowel or diphthong: an open syllable.
16. Designating a method of punctuation in which commas and other marks are used sparingly.
17. Being in operation; live: an open microphone.
18. New England Clear. Used of weather. See Regional Note at fair1.
19. Electricity Containing a gap across which electricity cannot pass: an open circuit.
20. Mathematics 
a. Of or relating to an interval containing neither of its endpoints.
b. Of or being a set such that at least one neighborhood of every point in the set is within the set.
c. Of or being a set that is the complement of a closed set.
21. Sports 
a. Having the forward foot farther from the intended point of impact with the ball than the rear foot: an open batting stance.
b. Held or swung with the top or outer edge of the striking face pointing slightly farther away from the objective than the lower or inner edge: The club struck the ball with an open face, causing a slice.

a•bove•board   ( -b v bÃ´rd , -b rd ) 
adv. & adj. 
Without deceit or trickery; straightforward


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

Yes I can, I played within the rules of the terms & conditions.
The way I played was available to each and every player.
I played within the limits of the software that the promotors created.
The promotor's reasons for removal with my answer in brackets.

User name RamRage was deemed as inappropriate (what is wrong with that name, spelling should have been RamPage)

Use of a live trading system (such as online services as E – Trade and CMC) (most players were using online trading systems)

Making small 1c gains (terms & conditions did not state that a player had to make more than 1c per share per trade and this is legitimate on the real market.)

Trading lower priced stocks such as Telstra and McQuarie Infrastructure. (I would not consider them lower priced stocks, nor did T&Cs state such)

Detecting quantities available for buying and selling. (CNBC & ETrade would have known before the competition started, that trades in the competition completed on any transaction in the real market. Also the T&Cs stated that one of the criteria for determining the winner was by the most trades, so that must have been legitimate.)

The number of rule changes after the start of the competition, I would have though were of concern to the department, maybe not.

The only exploitation occuring within this game was from CNBC & ETrade, duping people into providing EMail addresses to exploit later, collecting viewers for CNBC and Users for ETrade.


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2008)

It's over. Would the last person out, please turn off the lights. 
(Mod?)


----------



## RamPage (20 February 2008)

peter2 said:


> It's over. Would the last person out, please turn off the lights.
> (Mod?)




What, you don't like the topic fo conversation or does the light hurt your eyes.


----------



## bell64 (20 February 2008)

surely there must be some new site for us all to invade?


----------

